# So, what are you reading?? (2012 edition)



## luvmy4brats

For reference, here's the thread for 2011:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47257.0.html

And here's the thread for 2010:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17523.msg334718.html#msg334718


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading *Divergent* by Veronica Roth



I read it over the summer and loved it, but I read it so fast that I'm sure I missed some.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm currently reading this one that I got for free recently. Not my normal type of book, but my daughter had read it and loved it so I thought I'd give it a try. So far I'm really liking it...quite humorous. A nice fun read.


----------



## hamerfan

I'm halfway through 11/22/63 by Stephen King. It's getting better.
Next up will be The Dead Phone by our own Bryan Alaspa.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Still reading The Emperor's Edge by Lindsey Buroker:



It's a great read, first in her series. Think steampunk (sort of), with bits of magic thrown in.

Picked it up for free (might still be free, as I write this). I'll probably pick up the rest in the series soon after I'm done with this one.


----------



## DH_Sayer

About 120 pages into the Steve Jobs bio. So far it's pretty riveting...he was a fascinating guy.


----------



## LaurenFah

Currently reading The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes:



And also almost finished Lee Child - The Affair, but only read this when I have a few minutes spare time:


----------



## docnoir

The guys at Bare Knuckle Press sent over a novel called THE BITCH by Les Edgerton for a blurb, and I really fell for it. Great hard-boiled novel, really gritty with excellent writing and characterization. Seriously.

http://amzn.to/sAvA9H


----------



## joanne29

I am reading and loving


----------



## Nick Steckel

The fourth novella in J.F. Perkins' "Renewal" series. Once I finish the series, my only New Year's Resolution is to finish Steven Erikson's _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ series. I'm currently in the middle of the fourth (of ten) book in that series.


----------



## luvmy4brats

New Year, new (to me) series....



The third book is coming out at the end of January.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Reading ICEFALL by David Wood on my Kindle. I also have a few Robert Parker novels to tear through.


----------



## kindlequeen

I'm in the middle of Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate collection.  I'm just about done with "Changeless" and enjoying it.  I loved Lindsey Buroker's Emporer's Edge series!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Really getting into this one:



It's about Becky/Twig in 1960's Georgia trying to escape her abusive mother.


----------



## MLPMom

This year I signed up to do a reading challenge of 12 Dystopian or Post-Apocalyptic Books in 2012 so I am starting that off with Eve by Anna Carey.

I am really liking it so far. It is one I got when it came out last year and am just now getting to it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MLPMom said:


> This year I signed up to do a reading challenge of 12 Dystopian or Post-Apocalyptic Books in 2012 so I am starting that off with Eve by Anna Carey.
> 
> I am really liking it so far. It is one I got when it came out last year and am just now getting to it.


That's a challenge I wouldn't mind doing. Is that on goodreads?


----------



## Adele Ward

I'm reading Memorial by Alice Oswald. She recently resigned from the T S Eliot Prize shortlist in the UK because it's sponsored by a hedge fund. It's the highest prize available for poets here.


----------



## DYB

I'm half-way through "A Spectacle of Corruption" by David Liss. It's the second volume in a series (the stories themselves are not related) and I'm really enjoying it. Liss' writing is wonderful and the books are meticulously researched. The first installment (these are historical novels, set in 18th century London) in the series was about the stock-market crash - eerily similar to the crash we experienced in the 21st century. The second installment is about corrupt politicians - something I guess we've never stopped experiencing!


----------



## Polarwolf

I'm reading "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer 01: Die Herren von Winterfell" (engl.: A Game of Thrones) from George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished . Enjoyed it. . . . .but, then, I've enjoyed the whole series.

Now I have to decide whether to go on the the most recent one of that series,  which will have me caught up. . .or switch to something else. . . .


----------



## hs

I'm reading _*Deadline*_ by Mira Grant. I enjoyed the first book in the series, _*Feed*_, and so far, _*Deadline*_ hasn't disappointed.


----------



## JeffMcIntyre

THE ARK by Boyd Morrison.


----------



## acellis

I'm reading Falling Star by Phillip Chen. I've heard great things about it, and so far (although I've just started it,) it seems like a great read.

http://www.amazon.com/Falling-Star-The-Watchers-ebook/dp/B003YCPK4C


----------



## Cindy416

I'm reading _The Hunger Games._ My son-in-law was engrossed in the second and then third book over Christmas, having read the first one the week before. He seldom reads that many book recreationally in such a short period of time, so my curiosity was piqued. It's pretty good.


----------



## tiaratum

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm reading *Divergent* by Veronica Roth
> 
> 
> 
> I read it over the summer and loved it, but I read it so fast that I'm sure I missed some.


I read a sample of Divergent a few months back and I really enjoyed it. I've really gotta read it now.



hs said:


> I'm reading _*Deadline*_ by Mira Grant. I enjoyed the first book in the series, _*Feed*_, and so far, _*Deadline*_ hasn't disappointed.


And that one's on my "really must read this SOON" list! 

At the moment I'm reading



for a book group. It's... interesting, but in a distant way.


----------



## drenee

I should have finished this a couple of days ago, but I've been reading it slowly. 
deb


----------



## Lionfury

I just finished _War Of The Worlds_ and I am now going to read some or all of the original Tarzan series.


----------



## theraven

Right now I'm reading


and


I'm going to have to check out _Eve_, the cover is awesome.


----------



## Todd Young

I'm reading The City and the Pillar by Gore Vidal. Really enjoying it.


----------



## GGKeets

I'm definitely going to focus on some history books I bought but haven't gotten around to yet. 

Also want to touch on some biographies - Steve Jobs, Catherine the Great, Margaret Thatcher, Ben Franklin . . . 

If The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest ever comes out on paperback (I want my books to match dang it) then that will move to the top of the list. 

I'll also delve into I indie writers more.


----------



## DawnB

Finished:  Loved it! Can't wait for the next book.

Started:  20% in, its great so far


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the second of a sort of series by an independent author who's a member here. I enjoyed her first one so got the second when it was published. It's not very long. . .and a quick read. . .good story so far.

The first book is .

One quibble . . .it's called "The Alexis Brooks" series, but the main character in the first one is someone else. . .Alexis Brooks is just someone important to the plot as I recall. . . .so I think that's a bit odd. . . .


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Still have Icefall on my Kindle... but I'm also reading MORTAL STAKES by Robert B. Parker. I'm a little over halfway through, which is surprising for me because I usually tear through Parker's work.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Before I Go to Sleep , I'm 45% into it and so far it is interesting.


----------



## mistyd107

Hoping to finish "Mill River Recluse" which is a great read

and start 11/22/63


----------



## Neekeebee

Happy New Year!

Currently reading Scarlet Lion by Elizabeth Chadwick, the sequel to The Greatest Knight which I also really enjoyed.  Wondering why it took me so long to get to it.

N


----------



## Adele Ward

The story of The Mill River Recluse looks very tempting. I think I'll have to get it.


----------



## Meka

Starting "Hostile Witness" by Rebecca Forster


----------



## planet_janet

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm reading *Divergent* by Veronica Roth


I started reading this book last night (first book of 2012 for me).


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished the 1st in The Emperor's Edge series; already bought the 2nd book. 

I'm now reading the 3rd in Kris Rusch's Retrieval Artist series:


----------



## soofy

I'm trying to carve my way through some of the modern classics. I finished Slaughterhouse 5 yesterday and I'm 40 pages into Nineteen Eighty-Four. It's shocking I didn't pick it up before. It truly is horrifying from the outset; amazing writing.


----------



## LauraB

I finished Before I go to Sleep, and am now back to reading A Feast of Crows. I put it on hold to read Before I go to Sleep, because it is our book club selection and I didn't know how long it would take, but I read it yesterday and today. A good book.


----------



## bjscript

I just finished The Hunger Games, and also gave the set as a gift to a brother-in-law. I'm told his teen age kids told him he'd love it.

Bill


----------



## dggass

I'm reading "The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo" by Steig Larrson, at the moment.


----------



## Cindy416

bjscript said:


> I just finished The Hunger Games, and also gave the set as a gift to a brother-in-law. I'm told his teen age kids told him he'd love it.
> 
> Bill


My son-in-law read all three books in less than 2 weeks, which is unusual for him. He has more of a tendency to read books about finance, real estate sales and development, and other books related to those fields. He had his nose buried in his Kindle every time I saw him over Christmas. I was impressed enough that I started reading the first book. I'm about 60% through it, and it's quite good.


----------



## sesmith

Presently reading:
_The Brothers Karamazov_
_Crime and Punishment_
_The Hobbit_
_Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_
_The Philokalia, Vol. IV_


----------



## tiaratum

soofy said:


> I'm trying to carve my way through some of the modern classics. I finished Slaughterhouse 5 yesterday and I'm 40 pages into Nineteen Eighty-Four. It's shocking I didn't pick it up before. It truly is horrifying from the outset; amazing writing.


I read Slaughterhouse 5 for the first time last month. It broke my mind and I seriously regret not reading it soon. Fantastic book.

Started reading



yesterday. The most interesting thing so far is the description of how laborious and time consuming DNA extraction was in the 90s. I'm so glad I wasn't doing research then!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished the first book in the Charley Davidson series by Darynda Jones. It's a fun series.. Think of a paranormal version of Stephanie Plum.



And now I'm reading the next one in the series (a short story)



I'm sure I'll finish that pretty quickly and then I'll be on to:



And then I'll wait impatiently for book 3 due out at the end of January.


----------



## Cindy416

tiaratum said:


> I read Slaughterhouse 5 for the first time last month. It broke my mind and I seriously regret not reading it soon. Fantastic book.
> 
> Started reading
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday. The most interesting thing so far is the description of how laborious and time consuming DNA extraction was in the 90s. I'm so glad I wasn't doing research then!


This looks interesting. I found Michael Crichton's _Jurassic Park_ to be very good back in the day when I read it. I'll have to check into this book about the science of DNA extraction.


----------



## Mit Sandru

Catching Fire, until my Kindle's screen malfunctioned


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the latest Sherlock Holmes book. . . .and the only one authorized by the Conan Doyle estate since his death. So far it's very much in the orginal style of John Watson.


----------



## MGalloway

Just finished (today) the Steve Jobs' biography by Isaacson. It was very good and much more thorough than I thought it would be. Some of the quotes from Steve near the end of his life are haunting. I only have one lingering question, though: what does his unfinished boat look like? For some reason, I wondered if he ever thought about calling the "iBoat".


----------



## xenous

well 3 books atm: 
the road ahead by bill gates - probably the worst book ever written...and the shortest. He should stick to programming and doing business.
Steve Jobs's biography - not a bad book...but could be better. 
Kafka's 'the trial' - a classic I have postponed for years.


----------



## caseyf6

Just finished-- 

Have started 

Also re-reading


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Just finished The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest and went straight into Lost Light by Michael Connelly.


----------



## njeggels

Going to read: 

And just finished:


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm reading A Trick of the Light by Louise Penny and I'm loving it. Almost halfway through.
I do think it's a bit pricey, though.


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished this yesterday and really enjoyed it. On her website are 21 extra chapters, that happened after the book. Loved it! Can't wait for the next book that comes out Jan. 10th. Not my normal type of books, but it's nice to read something different.

 Still free

After seeing "Something Borrowed" this weekend for the 2nd time I decided to read the sequel to that, "Something Blue". So far, so good.


----------



## ciscokid

Right now I'm reading...



I'm over a third of the way through and I just can't seem to get into it...and Dean Koontz is my favorite author. I will plow on through,but I'm disappointed.

Next up is my book club read for this month.


----------



## Seleya

At the moment I'm reading: 
 
and I'm loving it as much as the other books in the series.


----------



## Cindy416

MGalloway said:


> Just finished (today) the Steve Jobs' biography by Isaacson. It was very good and much more thorough than I thought it would be. Some of the quotes from Steve near the end of his life are haunting. I only have one lingering question, though: what does his unfinished boat look like? For some reason, I wondered if he ever thought about calling the "iBoat".


I haven't read his biography yet, but plan to. Did you hear what his sister said his last words were? If not, do a search for them. I don't know how much they relate to things written in his biography, but I'm looking forward to finding out.


----------



## Casper Parks

ciscokid said:


> Right now I'm reading...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over a third of the way through and I just can't seem to get into it...and Dean Koontz is my favorite author. I will plow on through,but I'm disappointed.
> 
> Next up is my book club read for this month.


I'm still plugging away on Koontz's "Breathless"... Couldn't begin to count the number of his books I have read.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm reading latest (6th or 7th?) book in Frank Tuttle's excellent Markhat series:



I'm not that much of a fantasy fan, but I enjoy these.

Mike


----------



## bkworm8it

Just finished 

Working my way through Terry Prachett's Disc World, I'm almost done with book two 

I'm also listening to the Destroyman series by Taylor Anderson. I'm currently on the 4th book Distant Thunder


----------



## Craig Allen

Currently I'm reading The Device by Patrick Skelton.  I'm not too far into it, but it's pretty good so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just finished:



And now I'm reading this:


----------



## flipside

Currently reading Queen of Kings by Maria Dahvana Headley http://www.amazon.com/Queen-Kings-Maria-Dahvana-Headley/dp/B005ZO6QGI/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Onto my fourth book of 2012: Paranormal Investigations by British author EH Walter.


----------



## Harry Shannon

_You're Next_ by Gregg Hurwtiz. Great beginning.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

bkworm8it said:


> Working my way through Terry Prachett's Disc World, I'm almost done with book two


I want to read the Disc World books. Haven't gotten to them yet. Are you enjoying them?


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm reading three books for review:







I'm enjoying them very much.

For fun I'm reading Clive Cussler's _Pacific Vortex_.


----------



## Adele Ward

I'm now reading an unpublished crime novel a writer sent me and I emailed it to Amazon for a Kindle conversion. This is one thing I love about the Kindle. I can also read unpublished books sent by friends. I sat in Costa having a cappuccino and smiling or laughing out loud because it's part crime and part comedy. So funny. Not my usual genre either.


----------



## LilianaHart

I'm reading The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## RichardSchiver

I'm currently reading the Epitaphs anthology from the New England horror Writers Assoc. 
and Shiny Thing, a collection of short stories by Patricia Russo.


----------



## MGalloway

Cindy416 said:


> I haven't read his biography yet, but plan to. Did you hear what his sister said his last words were? If not, do a search for them. I don't know how much they relate to things written in his biography, but I'm looking forward to finding out.


I did hear about that...right before I started reading the book. It wasn't included in the book, because the book ends probably a few months right before he passed away.

After reading the book, however, I was left with more questions than answers as far as where Steve stood on the subject of religion/faith. Without giving too much away, it was interesting to hear that he went to a Christian church as a kid, but eventually walked out on a Sunday school class. He later went to India, then spent a lot of time with Buddhism, and in the end seemed to be ambiguous about all of it...especially on the subject of whether God exists or not. I'm not sure if his final words were related to any of that or not...but he did seem to get a lot more reflective in his latter days.

By the way, I'm now reading (er, listening to the audiobook version) "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" by Jules Verne.


----------



## jumbojohnny

I don't know whether I am ashamed to admit this or not, but I am reading a parody of the HP books, Barry Trotter and the Dead Horse by Michael Gerber. I have read one of the other two, some bits are very very funny, but others are quite bland.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished reading Paranormal Investigations by EH Walter. Absolutely fantastic. I gave it 5 stars.

Four books read in 2012.


----------



## 13500

I think I am going to start Minding Frankie by Maeve Binchy. Have been wanting to read that one for quite some time.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

_Hunter_... quite good so far.


----------



## kindleworm

I am reading Sleepwalker: The Last Sandman, by Brad Marlowe.  I am at 11% and so far it is quite good .


----------



## bkworm8it

Elizabeth Black said:


> I want to read the Disc World books. Haven't gotten to them yet. Are you enjoying them?


I'm finding them pretty fun to read. I love the play on words and I tend to snicker & snort out loud while reading them. I'm hoping they continue to entertain me. I'm borrowing from the library since there are over 30 books. I'd go broke.


----------



## Indy

I got a ways into "Excuse me, my brains have stepped out" and I can't do much more of it. It may actually wind up being deleted. Then I read "Life of Pi" which I think was a daily deal a week or so ago. I really liked that one. For some reason, deranged, imaginative, emotional Indians are endlessly entertaining to me. Particularly when they wind up


Spoiler



in a lifeboat with a bengal tiger for a companion.


 For the weekend it's probably a reread of the Hitchhiker's Guide. Which, by the way, I just realized, the thing's a kindle. Or maybe an ipad... Does anyone make a "Don't Panic" cover for these things? I may have to look into that!


----------



## SylviaLucas

I'm reading 
.

Very funny and very smart. And a great love story (but not a sentimental one, which I appreciate).


----------



## Tiffany01

Im reading "Demon Kiss"

Lacey Weatherford.


----------



## Tony Richards

My first Elmore Leonard novel, _Get Shorty_. I'm already wishing that I'd gotten to him sooner.


----------



## Imogen Rose

I just finished Delirium, moving on to the Hunger Games.... finally!


----------



## docnoir

I'm over halfway done with CHILD 44, and I think it's really good. Stunning, really. Brutal. I don't know why I resisted, but once I started into it, I couldn't get enough.


----------



## MKP

Cindy416 said:


> I'm reading _The Hunger Games._ My son-in-law was engrossed in the second and then third book over Christmas, having read the first one the week before. He seldom reads that many book recreationally in such a short period of time, so my curiosity was piqued. It's pretty good.


I'm currently reading the third book in the series, Mockingjay. I read the first book a long time ago and was waiting for the second two to come out in paperback (since I have this habit of buying all the books I read)... let's just say I couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Owen

The BBC has just started it's second series of the brilliant Sherlock, so I found myself in the mood for a bit of Holmes. 

I the end I just grabbed a Complete Works of Arthur Conan Doyle. I don't generally like having huge collected works as an ebook, but it's actually preferable to having them all littering up my library. The publisher has put a lot of effort in, creating good contents pages with listing for book and chapter. Makes it all a bit easier. 

Started right at the beginning with A Study in Scarlet.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading . About 1/3 in and it's light, fun, and fast-paced so far.

N


----------



## Cindy416

Mikaela said:


> I'm currently reading the third book in the series, Mockingjay. I read the first book a long time ago and was waiting for the second two to come out in paperback (since I have this habit of buying all the books I read)... let's just say I couldn't wait any longer.


I know what you mean. I started reading the "In Death" books by J.D. Robb, and really had to slow my pace because there are so many books in the series.


----------



## buehlej

Just working my way through "The Deathly Hallows".


----------



## pearledgar

The Paris Wife...


----------



## Sophrosyne

I loved Get Shorty! You should also read Tishomingo Blues. That was a really fun Elmore Leonard one as well.

I'm trying to read a lot of indy books, and I'm currently working my way through J.R. Rain's books. Not that he needs me to promote them -- he's doing fabulously. But I'm totally into the Samantha Moon series. Love it.


----------



## mlewis78

Reading Irreparable Harm - A Legal Thriller by Melissa Miller.



I got this as a prime member's loan. A friend told me she got it free recently (it is now at a low price) and thought I might be interested because most of it takes place at a large Pittsburgh law firm and it has a bad character who had given a hard time to many firm employees. Thought the author might have based the character on my boss. My firm is based in Pittsburgh and my boss came up through that office. Haven't been able to find out which Pittsburgh firm the author worked in and realize there are a lot of them.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm now reading The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern and am loving it so far.  I've been on my library's waiting list for the Kindle version of this book for 2.5 months and I was finally able to download the book to my Kindle yesterday--woo hoo!


----------



## MichaelPaytonMZ

Right now I'm reading, You Might Be a Zombie and Other Bad News: Shocking but Utterly True Facts by Cracked.com. Really funny.


----------



## KindleGirl

Stayed up late last night to finish this one:


Think I'm going to start this one next:


----------



## NightwishFan

His Dark Materials again.

My favourite series of books. Must be about the sixth time I've read them.


----------



## anguabell

Christopher Hitchens' "Love, Poverty, and War". I love his writing (although I don't always agree with him). What a mind that man had, and what a generosity of spirit. His essays on Lucky Jim, David Irving and Northern Korea are just priceless. I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Tiffany01

I just finished "demon kiss" and now im into "the hunger games"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished 

Yes. . . it's a bit more expensive at $14.99. But it's the first Sherlock Holmes story authorized by the Conan Doyle estate. . . I learned of it from a review in the Washington Post. For me, it was totally worth it. It was like reading the best of the Holmes stories but completely fresh. . .and even though I "know his methods" there were still things that caught me. An excellent story, written by Watson near the end of his life, retelling an adventure from the period just after he'd married. I'd rate it 5 stars and I don't do that very often. Highly recommended.


----------



## crosj

About 50% into 11/22/63- really enjoying very much..


----------



## FrankZubek

Recently? Full Dark, No Stars by Stephen King, and The Stars My Redemption by Tony Healey

On my To Be read Pile.....In Her Name: First Contact by Michael R Hicks and Postcards From Nam by Uyen Nicole Duong

I like variety


----------



## tamborine




----------



## JScott

George Orwell's "1984". Terrific book!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

It must have been on sale, because I didn't pay that price!


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I started reading Roger Ebert's memoir.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Now reading the autobiography of Anthony Trollope. I'm supposed to be reading The Game of Thrones but needed to break for something lighter.


----------



## nmg222

Just finished 'Mystery Walk' by Robert McCammon

Currently reading 'Takedown' by Brad Thor


----------



## drenee

I read The Soldier's Wife recently and wanted to read more about Guernsey. I am enjoying it.
deb


----------



## amy_saunders

I'm working on The Hunger Games trilogy and just finished book one.


----------



## Rebecca Burke

A Stranger's Child by Alan Hollinghurst, then Ann Patchett's State of Wonder. After that Caramelo, by Sandra Cisneros....and ? Love my winter reading piles.


----------



## Nicki Leigh

I'm still struggling to finish Shiver. I think at this point I'll just let it go and start over some other time.

I'm also in the process of reading Rex Rising by Chrystalla Thoma. I'm only about two chapters in, but loving it so far.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

I'm reading a couple of 'writing' books on my kindle (won't bore you with the details) and Ru Emmerson's _To the Haunted Mountains_ in Paperback, also slowly working my way through Robert Graves: _Collected Works_.

_To the Haunted Mountains_ reads like very traditional quest fantasy (no surprise as it was pubbed in '87), rather than more non-trad stuff I've been spoiled on lately (Lynch, Rothfuss, Martin, Erikson, Abercrombie). Still, it seems engaging enough with the promise of plenty of action, and that'll do me.


----------



## djgross

Finished  late last night.

This book was different from most in George's long running Inspector Lynley series as you know what happens to the victim in the first chapter. There is no mystery around the precipitating event for the reader and Lynley comes to the correct conclusion fairly early in the story. The majority of the book focuses on the victim's family and their many secrets. Despite the unusual set up, the gorgeous writing and various subplots held my interest.


----------



## JScott

"New York: The Novel" by Edward Rutherfurd. Four centuries of New York City history as lived by a prominent New York merchant family.


----------



## drenee

JScott said:


> "New York: The Novel" by Edward Rutherfurd. Four centuries of New York City history as lived by a prominent New York merchant family.


I have this one in hardback from my pre-kindle days. Let me know if you like it. I might have to get the K-version.
deb


----------



## LauraB

I read New York on kindle and really enjoyed it.


----------



## tinytoy

Just finished  --- Fantastic!

Just started  --- so far so good.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Currently reading Trapped.


----------



## MGalloway

Continuing my recent trend of reading older books, I'm going to start in on either _Watership Down_ or _Treasure Island_. I just finished _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm noticing that some of these thumbnails are kind of hard to read what the book is....anyway, I just started _A Modern Witch_ by KB member Debora Geary



and enjoying it completely, 'bout halfway through. It's a fun mix of "witch" and "geek."

Betsy


----------



## LisaBlackwood

I'm reading Dragon Bound by Thea Harrison. Actually this is the second try...got busy and had to return the book a few months back. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## David Swinson

Jo Nesbø's The Leopard. So far, a great read.


----------



## Phaulkon

Just finished another in Stephen Leather's Spider Shepherd series.  Very well researched and well written.  We don't just learn about the latest gadgets and the plots are right out of the news.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Reading and enjoying~










Dawn


----------



## Meb Bryant

Reading and enjoying 11/22/63 by Stephen King.


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently reading this and enjoying being back in Jessica and Lucius' world:


----------



## drenee

Got this from the library for my Sony. Enjoyable.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not sure why I picked this up. . . .I'm about 15% in. . . ok so far. . . . .definitely promise. . . .


----------



## LauraB

The Map of Time.


----------



## StevenAitchison

Just finished reading 'The Fourth Awakening' by Rod Pennington. Great thriller, bit contrived in places, but all in all a great read:



I am now reading Brainrush by Richard Bard, another great read so far:


----------



## sesmith

Just finished _The Hobbit_. I am about to start Milton and Rose Friedman's _Free to Choose_. I also finished the third Harry Potter and am just starting on the fourth. I'm still reading the others on the earlier list as well.


----------



## jmoralee

I'm reading some novels by Graham Greene that seem remarkably modern considering they were written in the 1930s - A Gun For Sale and The Human Factor.  Very interesting.


----------



## Meka

I'm 34% into "Flowers for Algernon" by Daniel Keyes. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Victorine

I'm reading:










I'm really *loving* this book. It has a powerful message.


----------



## JeanneM

I'm reading a nonfiction right now called "Get Capone."  About Al Capone's rise and fall.  It's really good so far.


----------



## SusanKL

I just finished PD James' novel Death Comes to Pemberley and totally loved it! I have to say I was on the verge of tiring of PD James (oh well, might as well admit, I was OVER Dame James) until my brother gave me this book for Christmas. As much as a J-Austen fan as I am (one of the reasons I got this from my brother!) I have to say, James really nailed the tone and style and voice in this. We can't have more Austen (other than the existing novels) but this was almost as good as!


----------



## Cindy416

JeanneM said:


> I'm reading a nonfiction right now called "Get Capone." About Al Capone's rise and fall. It's really good so far.


That sounds like a book that I'd be interested in. Will have to download a sample. Thanks.



SusanKL said:


> I just finished PD James' novel Death Comes to Pemberley and totally loved it! I have to say I was on the verge of tiring of PD James (oh well, might as well admit, I was OVER Dame James) until my brother gave me this book for Christmas. As much as a J-Austen fan as I am (one of the reasons I got this from my brother!) I have to say, James really nailed the tone and style and voice in this. We can't have more Austen (other than the existing novels) but this was almost as good as!


I'm a true Jane Austen aficionado, and will download a sample of this book. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SusanKL said:


> I just finished PD James' novel Death Comes to Pemberley and totally loved it! I have to say I was on the verge of tiring of PD James (oh well, might as well admit, I was OVER Dame James) until my brother gave me this book for Christmas. As much as a J-Austen fan as I am (one of the reasons I got this from my brother!) I have to say, James really nailed the tone and style and voice in this. We can't have more Austen (other than the existing novels) but this was almost as good as!


You might also like Bellfield Hall: Or, The Observations of Miss Dido Kent (Dido Kent Mysteries). Very much Jane Austen in tone with a nice mystery. It's the first of 3 so far. . . .I read it and liked it well enough that I went ahead and got the second one.

 and


----------



## bkworm8it

docnoir said:


> I'm over halfway done with CHILD 44, and I think it's really good. Stunning, really. Brutal. I don't know why I resisted, but once I started into it, I couldn't get enough.


It was a good read. Hard but kept me up to finish it!!

I'm finishing up book (audio) 5 of the Destroyerman, series just keeps getting better and better! I plan on starting book 6 soon. I just started reading Small Favor- book 10 of the Dresden files.


----------



## DYB

I finished David Liss' "A Spectacle of Corruption." Loved it. It's a historical novel (mystery) about a political campaign in 18th century London - and really, not much has changed in politics since then. It's the second book about Benjamin Weaver, a Jewish pugilist and thief taker. In this book he is convicted of a murder he didn't commit and escapes Newgate to prove his innocence. The first book, equally fine, called "A Conspiracy of Paper," was about the stock market collapse in 18th century London. And once again, not much has changed! Both are highly recommended.

I just started "Helter Skelter" about the Tate/LaBianca murders. Scary.


----------



## DYB

docnoir said:


> I'm over halfway done with CHILD 44, and I think it's really good. Stunning, really. Brutal. I don't know why I resisted, but once I started into it, I couldn't get enough.


I read this a while ago. It's a good chronicle of life in the USSR during that time period and it's gripping up to the end. But the ending disappointed me. Too over the top.


----------



## DYB

Ugh, I just started reading "Helter Skelter" and then noticed the announcement that we're doing Klub reading of "A Clash of Kings" starting today. So I guess I'll have to do the ol' switcheroo.


----------



## drenee




----------



## mlewis78

Started *Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy* by John Le Carre late last night after I finished Roger Ebert's memoir (which I loved). I have seen the BBC series (and have forgotten details) but have never read this before. Thought I might see the movie soon, but I'm not getting to many movies these days,


----------



## A.D.Seay

Textbooks. lol

But when I'm not in class, I'm reading Witch and the Wizard: The Fire.


----------



## JRainey

mlewis78 said:


> Started *Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy* by John Le Carre late last night after I finished Roger Ebert's memoir (which I loved). I have seen the BBC series (and have forgotten details) but have never read this before. Thought I might see the movie soon, but I'm not getting to many movies these days,


If you have the time/drive, definitely check out the movie. I was blown away by it. 

I'm currently reading Lucifer's Odyssey by Rex Jameson, who does frequent these boards. Really interesting book, so far, and not at all what I was expecting (in a good way)! I'm about a quarter of the way through it right now.


----------



## bjscript

I just finished the third book in The Hunger Games series. Had to find out how it would all turn out.

Bill


----------



## DawnB

Just finished  & started


----------



## JScott

I'm still making my way through "New York: The Novel" by Edward Rutherfurd. It's 880 pages.


----------



## Cindy416

bjscript said:


> I just finished the third book in The Hunger Games series. Had to find out how it would all turn out.
> 
> Bill


I'm at about 50% in the last book. I read about 5-7% while walking on my treadmill, and then try to pick it up and read a few pages whenever I can find the time. I'm really anxious to see what happens. I've read the comments of numerous people who have said that the book didn't end the way they had hoped it would, or the way that they would have ended it. Note to self: Must find time to read today. Must find time to read today.


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



Loved it, loved it, loved it! Spectacular crime fiction.

I thought 2007's Find Me (A Mallory Novel) might be the last Mallory novel. Very happy that is not the case.

Next up is...


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm finally going to start reading A Wise Man's Fear, the sequel to The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. I've had it since release, just not quite got around to it.


----------



## RSHunter88

I just started *Health Agent* by Jeffrey Thomas last night. It came out in 2009, but in his introduction he says he wrote it back in 1987. He kept much of his original style, and it shows that it's an early novel. Doesn't quite feel like *Dead Stock* or *Blue War*. I'll keep reading though 'cause it's a Punktown novel.


----------



## spiritualtramp

Phoenix Rising. A great little steampunk story. http://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Rising-Ministry-Occurrences-ebook/dp/B004BA57W6/


----------



## KindleGirl

I started reading this YA book the other day. It's quite enjoyable so far I guess. I don't normally read too much YA but lately that's what is in front of me when it's time to choose a new book. My teenage son has this book to read for school and since I actually thought it sounded quite interesing I thought it might be fun to read at the same time....and maybe I can get him to read faster if we "race"!


----------



## cheriereich

I"m currently reading (technically re-reading, since I read it while the author was writing it) Aubrie Dionne's TUNDRA 37 (a science fiction romance). I think it's her best novel to date, and it comes out on February 7th, I believe. http://www.amazon.com/Tundra-37-New-Dawn-2/dp/1937044491/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327087225&sr=8-1


----------



## belindaf

I'm reading Kin by Kealan Patrick Burke and loving it so far. It has a nice Last House on the Left/Texas Chainsaw Massacre feel, but with a depth of character you just can't get from those kind of films.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm currently listening to The Charming Quirks of Others, by Alexander McCall Smith:



And reading The Jury by Fern Michaels (this is my first by her, it's interesting so far):



And just finished Echo Burning by Lee Child:



I'm hoping to read next the latest Nevada Barr Anna Pigeon book, The Rope:


----------



## jtw78

I'm going back through Frank Herbert's _Dune_. It's one of those books I need to re-read every so often. I'm also reading the unabridged _Les Misarables_ which has some of the best lines I've ever read surrounded by some of the most boring text every written.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished The Fault In Our Stars by John Green. Recently started The Girl of Fire and Thorns by Rae Carson.


----------



## tamaraheiner

DawnB said:


> Just finished  & started


Oo, I need to read the third one. I didn't realize it was out already.

Currently reading Death Benefits. 

It's an interesting enough book, though not going to be a favorite or anything. Still, it has some good points and insights.


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm half way through this. Saw it in someones signature. Read what it was about and got it.


----------



## Steve Silkin

_The Makioka Sisters_ by Junichiro Tanizaki.


----------



## DYB

Well, I was going to start reading "A Clash of Kings" and drop "Helter Skelter." But decided to not do that. So I finished "Helter Skelter." Terrific book. Though perhaps Bugliosi overstates his genius just a little? Maybe a little? However, no doubt with a lesser prosecutor the convictions would not have happened. I was surprised at how honest he is about the incompetence of a number of people involved in the investigations, including the Tate cops in the LAPD. It's like they just couldn't be bothered to actually do their jobs. Sheesh. One note about the Kindle edition is that it does not contain any photographs and/or illustrations that are promised. (There's supposed to be 50.) The Kindle edition does not mention the absence of the photos, so anyone looking to get this you've been warned!

Now on to "A Clash of Kings" for our Klub here!


----------



## Craig Allen

Finished Probability Angels by Joseph Devon.  It's a unique book, involving inspiration from those we can't see, an old samurai who likes cheap beer, and Isaac Newton.  Definitely worth the read.

I'm trying Dean Koontz latest right now.  I haven't read him in a long time.


----------



## JEV

I just finished a heart-in-throat page turner, The Ride Home, by Jon Olson.  Also, loved Henrietta Lacks on my Kindle because the photos were so crisp and clear.  Recently re-read To Kill a Mockingbird and was so glad that I did.  I had forgotten how lovely and true Scout's voice is throughout.


----------



## NS

I've started my first book by Tess Gerritsen today. Vanish it's called. I liked the start a lot. If the rest keeps up, she can become one of my favorites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> I've started my first book by Tess Gerritsen today. Vanish it's called. I liked the start a lot. If the rest keeps up, she can become one of my favorites.


_Vanish_ is actually the 5th in a series. The first is


----------



## NogDog

_The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to Master_ and _Code Complete_ -- Zzzzzzz.....


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished:



A decent read. YA science fiction, based (loosely) on the Red Riding Hood fairytale.

I'm now reading:



It's the 3rd in Kris Rusch's SF/mystery Retrieval Artist series. Yeah, I'm on a bit of an SF kick right now.


----------



## mlewis78

Finished John Le Carre's *Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy * and started his *The Honourable Schoolboy * during lunch today.


----------



## Gayle

Just finished *Secretariat* by William Nack...totally different than the movie. I'm now reading *The Poet* by Michael Connelly.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just started this one last night....enjoyable so far.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Way behind. Still on Gregg Hurwitz "You're Next."


----------



## RSHunter88

I just finished _Health Agent_ last night, so now I'm working on _Like Death_ by Tim Waggoner. Still in the very beginning so I don't know where the story's going yet.


----------



## tinytoy

Just started  and the beginning is somewhat dragging for me. It gets better, right? The chapter where Gullberg gets introduced almost put me to sleep last night.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

I just finish David Weber's _How Firm a Foundation_ and last night started Steven Hawk's _Peace Warrior_.


----------



## DYB

tinytoy said:


> Just started  and the beginning is somewhat dragging for me. It gets better, right? The chapter where Gullberg gets introduced almost put me to sleep last night.


This was my favorite of the trilogy, for whatever that's worth!


----------



## theMillersTale

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, by Stieg Larsson. I considered reading it in 2008, but somehow passed it up. Now I've made the mistake of seeing the movie first (2011 Daniel Craig / Rooney Mara version), and I want to read it the way Stieg wrote it because Lisbeth is the most interesting character I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## flipside

Currently reading Peter S. Beagle's latest collection, Sleight of Hand, in addition to some of the books we published.


----------



## Sherlock

Finished The Distant Hours by Kate Morton and currently reading Black Rain: A Thriller by Graham Brown.


----------



## robertk328

Got it on a special $1.99 deal last week - really enjoying it


----------



## DYB

robertk328 said:


> Got it on a special $1.99 deal last week - really enjoying it


Holy crap, this was on Special last week?? I totally missed it! What day? I check every day! Did I miss a day without even realizing it?!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Just finished Royal Assassin by Robin Hobb, and now I'm about to start on The Confessor by Daniel Silva.


----------



## MGalloway

I'm now reading _"Creating Short Fiction"_ by Damon Knight, which will be followed by _"The Tipping Point"_ by Malcolm Gladwell.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon

Black Sheep by Arlene Hunt, paper version   no kindle available. Great opening, so I'm digging it so far. I can't believe I'm say this, but paperbacks are a huge pain in the.....


----------



## BobbieCarson

I picked up My Seinfeld Year by Fred Stoller in the Kindle store the other day. I'm a huge Seinfeld fan, so the title definitely caught my eye. Liking it so far.


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading The Sex Club: A Detective Jackson Thriller. It's my first L J Sellers book, but it won't be my last.



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Cindy416

I'm re-reading _One for the Money_ (for the umpteenth time) before I go see the movie.


----------



## kaotickitten

Well, I finished Destined. Now I am reading:
.


----------



## BobbieCarson

Now starting Shoulda Been There, a novel on the life of John Lennon.


----------



## JR_gin

I'm having a tremendously fun time of classic adventure reading the _Professor Challenger _ series by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, currently on *The Poison Belt*


----------



## Sherlock

Finished Black Rain this afternoon and started To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Now I am finishing Faustine and then will read the prequels Initiation and Integration by Imogen Rose. I am also reading Hollowmen after finishing Hollowland by Amanda Hocking and I am reading Hunters and Prey and Pandora's Box by Katie Salidas...so I have my hands full. A few are kindle books and a few are prints.


----------



## ETS PRESS

I just finished Slammed by Colleen Hoover. I'm currently reading Mill River Recluse. I'm going to read a couple of picture books this weekend as well: Snow by Cynthia Rylant and Snow Day by Lester Laminack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Night of Knives by Jon Evans...

I have no idea where I got it, it's not on my Amazon account and I'm reading it on my iPad as that's the only place it is. I don't even know how to get it OFF my iPad, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Night of Knives by Jon Evans...
> 
> I have no idea where I got it, it's not on my Amazon account and I'm reading it on my iPad as that's the only place it is. I don't even know how to get it OFF my iPad, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Oh. . . .be careful. . . if you don't know where you got it it might be the sort of thing that can turn you into a brainwashed "Manchurian candidate" style killer or something!


----------



## slandon36

The Kings of California Series by Maureen Childs


----------



## JEV

Didn't think it would be my cup of tea, but I'm enjoying Diane Keaton's book remembering her mother.  A nice title, Then Again.  And the photos are wonderful.


----------



## robertk328

DYB said:


> Holy crap, this was on Special last week?? I totally missed it! What day? I check every day! Did I miss a day without even realizing it?!


It was 1/19 for 24 hours but was still 1.99 on the 21st.


----------



## kindleworm

I am reading Sleepwalker: The Last Sandman, by Brad marlowe. A really enjoyable read !


----------



## mistyd107

VickiT said:


> I'm reading The Sex Club: A Detective Jackson Thriller. It's my first L J Sellers book, but it won't be my last.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


absolutely LOVE the entire series need to read the most recent very soon


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading _Neon Dragon_ by John F. Dobbyn , in celebration of the Lunar New Year (of the Dragon). Very impressed with the writing so far.

N


----------



## flipside

The Flame Alphabet by Ben Marcus


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am on the second book of The Breach series. I bought The Breach when it was on special and loved it so I bought the next two. See how they hooked me??!! Hook 'em with the cheap book and reel 'em in on the full price second and third books.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Taken by Robert Crais


----------



## RSHunter88

I just gave up on _Alice in Deadland_ because of the "telling" writing style and how boring it was. I don't feel too bad though because it was only $.99. So now I'm starting Sanderson's _The Way of Kings._ I'm a little wary because of how long the book is. I've heard some people say it could've used some more editing to trim it down.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Can't wait to read the new Steven King. Big fan!!


----------



## djgross

Harry Shannon said:


> Taken by Robert Crais


Same here


----------



## me3boyz

Almost finished with:


Then finishing up the trilogy:


Not sure what's up after that. Maybe the book I borrowed from Amazon...if I can remember which one it was.


----------



## anguabell

Morgue Drawer Four by Jutta Profijt. Good and promising idea, but so far it kind of lacks an engaging plot. It feels as if the author created those characters and then could not figure out what she wanted them to do. I've only read about 35 percent, so maybe it will get better.


----------



## FrankZubek

On my Kindle I am reading:
Saying Goodbye  An anthology  edited by Mike O' Mary and Diana M. Amadeo 

IN the To Be Read pile.....
Star Wars Shadow Games by Michael Reeves
and In Her Name Omnibus by Michael R Hicks

...and I'm always surfing around looking for more

Near future To Be reads....

I might skip Stephen King's upcoming The Wind Through The Keyhole (it's a new Dark Tower book) but I am waiting to hear when DR. Sleep is coming out (DR. Sleep is a sequel to The Shining and follows the young boy- now grown up)

King finished it last year and as he averages two books per year I can assume that Dr Sleep will be the Fall release


----------



## bpea

My dog was recently diagnosed with diabetes. I found a good book about caring for him.

Living With A Diabetic Dog


----------



## romac

I finally finished the last half of A Dance With Dragons after being getting bored with it last year. I still love the series over all, but to be honest I was kind of let down by it. It has to be the longest book I've ever read where the plot really didn't go anywhere. I thought Feast was kind of the same way. Hopefully GRRM isn't losing his touch because this series deserves to go out with a bang.

I'm so undecided on what to read next. Ever since read The Forsaken Boy earlier this year I've been wanting to find some more good werewolf fiction.


----------



## Jane917




----------



## KindleGirl

Starting this one today for the Quasi-official book club....looking forward to it.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm currently reading American Gods: The Tenth Anniversary Addition by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Meka

Just finished "Killer in High Heels" by Gemma Halliday (book 2 in the High Heels Series), so far I think the series is very cute and funny. Next to read is "The Sex Club" by L.J. Sellers (book 1 in the Detective Jackson series).


----------



## cblewgolf

Just finished Hunger Games - wow.

May start Origin or go to the 2nd book in the HG series.


----------



## djgross

Just started...



Beginning is very promising


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Working my way through _11/22/63_ by Stephen King right now. It's very enjoyable so far, but I happen to be a King fan (even though this is the first full-length, non Dark Tower novel of his I've read). I'm a little over a third of the way through the book, but it seems like I'm farther than that in the story, so I'm preparing myself for some twists.


----------



## cheriereich

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Working my way through _11/22/63_ by Stephen King right now. It's very enjoyable so far, but I happen to be a King fan (even though this is the first full-length, non Dark Tower novel of his I've read). I'm a little over a third of the way through the book, but it seems like I'm farther than that in the story, so I'm preparing myself for some twists.


I really loved reading King's _11/22/63_. 

Right now I'm finishing up Aubrie Dionne's _Tundra 37_. It's an awesome science fiction romance novel.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

I just finished The Golden Sky by EC Stilson, a non-fiction memoir, and Broods of Fenrir by Coral Moore, a horror/thriller.  Both were excellent, although don't expect to make it through that first one with dry eyes.


----------



## tamaraheiner

It's actually pretty good so far. I think I suffer from ADHD and get bored if things go to slow, but this one moves well most of the time. I'd probably give it a 4. Definitely YA, which is primarily what I read!


----------



## By The Book

I have about twenty books in my Kindle queue but the ones I'm actively reading (and loving!) are:





A great YA and a great mystery. The best of both worlds.


----------



## tinytoy

Just started


----------



## Matt Larkin

I've been reading Child of Fire by Harry Connolly.


----------



## Jorja Tabu

tamaraheiner said:


> It's actually pretty good so far. I think I suffer from ADHD and get bored if things go to slow, but this one moves well most of the time. I'd probably give it a 4. Definitely YA, which is primarily what I read!


That's a really beautiful cover!

I'm finally reading the Game of Thrones series... It's amazing, but I can't believe that I still have to wait to know what happens after this book (Dance with Dragons). It's a good opportunity to work on being patient!


----------



## Matt Larkin

Jorja Tabu said:


> I'm finally reading the Game of Thrones series... It's amazing, but I can't believe that I still have to wait to know what happens after this book (Dance with Dragons). It's a good opportunity to work on being patient!


Or to start forgetting the intricate details of the plot in the interim...Though I do absolutely love Song of Ice and Fire, I did find I had to refresh myself on some details when Dance with Dragons came out.


----------



## sandrasstories

I'm reading quite a few: The Night Circus, Sherlock Holmes, Jane Eyre, and the proof of my own book (to be reviewed for amazon print).

I think there may be others too. I need to stop buying books. >_<


----------



## Adonna

Just finished Run by Blake Crouch.  The book is excellent.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished Girl of Fire and Thorns, recently resumed Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, and previewed the first 85 pages of The Disenchantments.


----------



## Rich Walls

Loving 'Skippy Dies' so far.


----------



## Eliza Baum

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Recently finished Girl of Fire and Thorns,


How did you like this one? The concept looks really interesting.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

_Roseanna_ by Maj Sjowall and Per Wahloo

Halfway through, and I have to say I'm a little disappointed. The books were recommended by another KB'er, and have great reviews online, but as of yet I've read nothing to really distinguish it from a mass of other average crime fiction. That it was clearly written in another language doesn't help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Finally got around to reading the Millenium series by Stieg Larsson...enjoying it so far. I've finished the first two.  I thought the first was the better of the two; I thought the second one seemed to have too many different points of view going on and also made Lisbeth a little too much of a superwoman...but I still enjoyed it.

Betsy


----------



## JFHilborne

Also just finished 11/22/63 and loved it. Now reading "I'll be Seeing you" by Mary Higgins Clark (good so far).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Eliza Baum said:


> How did you like this one? The concept looks really interesting.


Girl of Fire and Thorns was a 4-star read for me, which is to say that I liked it a lot. The pacing felt a tad uneven to me, but the majority of the book (namely Part 2, out of three parts) was nearly perfect. Overall: great characters, compelling ideas, none of the typical YA tropes, and strong writing and world-building. The "mythology" was great, too, although part of me thought it could have distinguished itself more from basic Christian ideology. (Maybe that will come later in the series.)


----------



## LadyHawk

I'm 15% the way through AGame of Thrones. I've been wanting to read that book forever but the size put me off lol


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Halfway through the 4th of Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth books: Temple of the Winds


----------



## KindleGirl

10% into this and enjoying it so far. Usually I'm not disappointed with Kristin Hannah's books:


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> Halfway through the 4th of Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth books: Temple of the Winds


The first and the fourth were my favorites.

I started Neverwhere but it was just a little to wierd for me so I started reading The Demon in the Freezer and am enjoing it so far.


----------



## anguabell

I am reading The Glass of Time by Michael Cox.


It is much better than The Meaning of Night. The main reason is probably the main protagonist who the reader can sympathize with (unlike in the previous book), but also the entire book feels to me more natural as a historical fiction. In this book the author didn't feel compelled to demonstrate, sometimes tediously, his knowledge of Victoriana at the cost of story telling. The story is well-built and complex without being confusing. There is a mystery, and a beautiful old house, and the gardens, and all the dark stuff lurking under civilized manners. I like it a great deal and I'm sorry we won't have any more work by this author.


----------



## drenee




----------



## LadyHawk

AnelaBelladonna said:


> The first and the fourth were my favorites.
> 
> I started Neverwhere but it was just a little to wierd for me so I started reading The Demon in the Freezer and am enjoing it so far.


Is that Neil Gaimon's Neverwhere? I loved that book so much I went out and bought another one of his, that really disappointed me. I do hope you'll to read it again. It's such a bizarre but interesting world he creates.


----------



## Eliza Baum

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Girl of Fire and Thorns was a 4-star read for me, which is to say that I liked it a lot. The pacing felt a tad uneven to me, but the majority of the book (namely Part 2, out of three parts) was nearly perfect. Overall: great characters, compelling ideas, none of the typical YA tropes, and strong writing and world-building. The "mythology" was great, too, although part of me thought it could have distinguished itself more from basic Christian ideology. (Maybe that will come later in the series.)


Excellent, thanks! It's going on my TBR List. 

I just finished HUSH MONEY by Susan Bischoff (3.5 stars), and I'm getting ready to start WITHER by Lauren DeStefano.


----------



## Jaasy

Haven't finished it yet but it is very entertaining so far...


----------



## carla_n123

Onward: How Starbucks Fought for Its Life Without Losing Its Soul by Howard Schultz

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Eliza Baum said:


> Excellent, thanks! It's going on my TBR List.
> 
> I just finished HUSH MONEY by Susan Bischoff (3.5 stars), and I'm getting ready to start WITHER by Lauren DeStefano.


Heh, I read WITHER a few weeks ago too. Not as good as GOFAT, but definitely interesting.


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Breakneck by Erica Spindler. (A little disappointed - not her normal gripping story):



Now reading Widow's Tale by Maureen A Miller:



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Stopped reading this: Kauai Spy Games

It was just too silly. . . .and I've lived on the Navy Base on Kauai and know a little about what the mission is there, and this isn't even close.  The good news is it was my February "borrow" so it didn't cost me anything.  The bad news is it was my February "borrow" so now I have to wait to March to get another one. 

Also stopped reading this: The Hunt: A Novel (Hunt Country Suspense)

I _really_ wanted to like this. . . . I started it and was reading a little every night but realized I kept looking to see how far along I was. I kept hoping the characters would become a bit less 2 dimensional and predictable, and that the pace would pick up a bit. I actually got to around 45% and finally decided that, as there had been so far zero progress to a resolution, that it was actually a thinly veiled and slow moving romance where the 'mystery' would only be 'solved' by some bit of luck -- and I didn't really care "whodunnit". 

Now I'm reading Silent Mercy by Linda Fairstein which is the latest in her Alexandra Cooper series. The above two that didn't work for me were 'experiments' -- hadn't read the authors before. So I needed something where I know what to expect -- I'm a good 15% in and am not disappointed.


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



A seriously awesome read! Funny, tragic, and deeply moving.

Starting...


----------



## DYB

I finished "A Clash of Kings" (four our Book Klub here) and loved it as much as the first book. Can't wait for the Klub to continue with the next one!

Started reading Louise Penny's "A Rule Against Murder." I looove Penny's Inspector Gamache series; this is the 4th and it's just as wonderful as the previous ones.


----------



## SweetMarie83

Just finished _Dutch Me Deadly_ by Maddy Hunter (book 7 in the Passport to Peril series), and now I'm reading _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_ by Laini Taylor.


----------



## Hugh Howey

I'm reading AT HOME by Bill Bryson (brilliant) and THE BETTER ANGELS OF OUR NATURES by Stephen Pinker (amazing but dense). Great start to my year of reading!


----------



## friedgreen

Just finished Gerald's Game:
My Goodreads review:
Stream of consciousness: So far, I wouldn't recommend it. The main character's voice is jarringly unfeminine. It's not that she's butch or a tom boy, it's just that if a few words were substituted, the reader would easily believe the character is a man. Also it's over written. As an example, the main character is chained to a bed and she spends 11 pages trying to get a glass of water from a shelf. I didn't really care after awhile (note: I'm only 92 pages in and it might get better. Fingers crossed.)
UPDATE!
I just finished and for a not so lengthy book, it took me way too long to slog through it. Unfortunately, it didn’t really get better. The main character did get more feminine, but the book became predictable with only one slight surprise at the end. And speaking of the end! It went on and on, seemingly forever. This should have been a novella. It could have been hacked in half and it would have been twice as good.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

SweetMarie83 said:


> Just finished _Dutch Me Deadly_ by Maddy Hunter (book 7 in the Passport to Peril series), and now I'm reading _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_ by Laini Taylor.


Oh, DOSAB is so lovely! I wish I could read it for the first time again... Or heck, read it again, haha, but I lent out my copy.


----------



## friedgreen

For any of you who just finished King's 11/22/63... should I go there?


----------



## Darlene Jones

Tried to read The Orphan Master's Son, but had to stop. Couldn't handle the unrelenting litany of misery.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished Snow Flower and the Secret Fan. Will start Catching Jordan (soon as I get my Kindle back from my friend).


----------



## Rebecca Burke

Darlene, that's so interesting about The Orphan Master's Son b/c it's on my TBR list. If you're trying to read some of the Nat'l Book Critics Circle Award nominees, like me, then you're in for even more "miserable-ness." Steel yourself!

I just read a wonderful book of what seem to be autobiographical short stories by a Mexican-Irish writer, Toni Margarita Plummer, called The Bolero of Andi Rowe. It has lots of great character insights and humor, the settings (working class neighborhood in LA, Mexico) are vivid, and the dialogue shines. Sex, religion, coming of age . . . more quiet than raucous but deeply felt.


----------



## mbatt

"Tiger, Tiger, Burning Bright: The Betrayals of Pancho Villa," by W. Michael Farmer. A beautifully written and plotted Western. 
And for a complete change of pace, "Mothers and Others: The Evolutionary Origins of Mutual Understanding" by anthropologist Sarah Blaffer Hrdy. A brilliant book.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Just finished Taken by Robert Crais, good thriller but may have had two too many points of view in it. I can hang with Joe Pike and Elvis Cole any time, but several other characters have entire chapters written from their angle, and it lost me a bit. Still, a good read. 

Not sure but think I may dive into The Last Werewolf next.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just finished Slammerkin and loved it. Not sure what will be next.


----------



## kaotickitten

Right now I am reading this.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Have just started to read Hound of the Baskervilles and really enjoying it


----------



## tamaraheiner

Reading this: 


Really like it so far. 5 stars, and that's hard for me to give. Best thing I've read in probably about a year. YA Sci-fi.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

While I wait for my friend to return my Kindle (which has a couple in-progress reads and a new library loan) I'm trying to finish Half the Sky by Nicholas Kristof and Sheryl WuDunn.



It's well-written but hard to read a lot of because of the heavy subject matter.


----------



## DrJeckyll101

I'm reading The Chosen by Sheenah Freitas.


----------



## John Barlow

JAR CITY by Icelandic crime novelist Arnaldur Indriðason.
Strange and wonderful.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished *Neon Dragon *, an excellent mystery set in Boston about Chinese tongs. I was really impressed with the writing and plan to read more in the series.
Also finished *On Wings of Eagles* by Ken Follett , a real-life thriller about Ross Perot sending some regular guys into Iran in 1979 to rescue 2 employees. Excellent.

Going to try to stick with the animal theme here: Maybe *Tiger*  or *The Chocolate Bear Burglary*  next.

N


----------



## mistyd107

friedgreen said:


> For any of you who just finished King's 11/22/63... should I go there?


Still reading life has been way to yucky for my liking But in a word YES!!!!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm nearing the end of a very good locked-room mystery by Paul Halter, _The Lord of Misrule_:



The English language version from the French is very well done. The ebook version is missing the two floor plan illustrations (not really needed if you aren't the type to try to solve the mystery yourself, and the translator will be happy to send them to you on request).

A good read so far.

Mike


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished this last night and I LOVED it. Very good book about families with members who go off to war and and then return and have to adjust to normal life again. Kristin Hannah always does a great job with her books and this one is no exception.



This one just became available as an ebook from the library so I think this is up next:


----------



## Sherlock

Recently finished Skeleton In A Dead Space by Judy Alter (very enjoyable) and Proven Guilty by Jim Butcher (excellent, as usual).

Now about 18% into Dutch Me Deadly by Maddy Hunter.  Love the series.


----------



## emilyward

Just started The Maze Runner by James Dashner. Seems interesting so far!


----------



## planet_janet

I've interrupted American Gods with Kids, Parents, and Power Struggles: Winning for a Lifetime by Mary Sheedy Kurcinka.  Her book Raising Your Spirited Child saved my sanity when my older daughter was a toddler, so I'm hoping the power struggles book will help us with our 4 year old's tantrums and defiance.  *Sigh*.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started this ^^^ after finishing this vvv


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just started reading Graceling and it's good so far.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm halfway through The Cutting Edge (with Bonus Content!) by Darcia Helle. Pretty good story.


----------



## ldidge

Just finished Sarah's Key, a really good read.

Started the Descendants, wanted to read before seeing the movie.  So far, very good.


----------



## IowaGuy

Currently Reading GRR Martin's Storm of Swords and Scott Card's Xenocide 

And I am listening to Pathfinder by Card as well on my way to and from work!


----------



## MartinGibbs

Finishing up The Road to Madness HP Lovecraft:


The prose is long and very elaborate, but written with an elegant style. When that starts to get a little heavy, I continue to finish my re-read of The Source by Brian Lumley:


----------



## drenee

Reading The Fiery Cross on my Kindle. 
Loaded Mudbound and The Things We Cherished onto my Sony from the library.  Not sure which one I will read first.  
deb


----------



## joannemerriam

Just read  and listened to the audiobook version of  and am about to start on .


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I finished *Destiny of a the Republic: A Tale of Madness, Medicine and the Murder of a President* (Garfield) by Candice Millard.

I started *The Devil in the White City* (Erik Larsen) today. I bought this very popular book in paperback a long while back (before I bought my first kindle) and never got around to reading it. Now I'm reading it on kindle (the paperback is lost somewhere in my apartment).


----------



## Jen Black

I've just started Truth or Dare by Sara Sheridan. It's on Kindle, and I'm only up to chapter seven, but it's a good beginning about a girl who disappears and a Northern Irish girl who squats in her flat. I wish I knew how to get the cover pic on here!

Jen


----------



## JEV

Can't believe I'm liking this, but Diane Keaton's memoir (and tribute to her mother) is very touching.  Esp. if your life has been touched by Alzheimer's.


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



Starting...


----------



## DYB

Finished Louise Penny's "A Rule Against Murder" and enjoyed it as much as the previous books in the series! In fact, I immediately started reading the next book in the series, "The Brutal Telling." This one has a lot of the same things that make the series so remarkable, but something about it bothers me. Maybe Penny is trying too hard to create false leads...it's transparent. And her characters, the major ones, just keep doing really dumb things: they keep vital information from the main Inspector Gamache. Come on already, everybody knows it will come back to bite them on the patootie, but they do it anyway. Same thing happened in the last book and now they're doing it again in the current one. It's kind of annoying by now, I'm sorry to say. But overall I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Addie

Finished: 
 
The former was my Prime pick this month. I liked it so much, though, I'll probably purchase.
I've read these three on and off and hope to finish them soon:


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one yesterday and really enjoyed it. It was hard to put down.


Now on to the next one:


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I couldn't finish Graceling.  It was OK but I don't like wasting my time on books that are just OK in my opinion.  I tore through Divergent and enjoyed that a lot.  I am now on the second story in the Wool series and liking it very much.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Just started Robocapalypse


----------



## mistyd107

things have been very busy so far this year so I'm finally about to finish 11/22/63 a great book the fact it took so long to read is not at all a reflection of the book.


now that things seem to be settling a little hoping I can get on track with my reading. Up next
Double Dare

and


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Finished up _A White Arrest_ by Ken Bruen a couple days ago, now I'm halfway through _The Drowning City_ by Amanda Downum.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Currently reading Under the Dome by SK.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

currently reading The End of Everything - Megan Abbott. really enjoying it so far.


----------



## RSHunter88

I just finished _The Quantum Thief_ now I'm working on _Empire in Black and Gold._ I'm not sure I like how the book seems to jump POVs in the middle of chapters and scenes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  yesterday. Extremely satisfying. Thumb twiddling commencing for the next one. 

Decided, then, to start  wherein Speacial Agent Pendergast is apparently killed in the first few chapters. Hmmmm. . . .o.k. I'm'a keep reading 'cause I just don't believe that!


----------



## balaspa

Currently reading Roger Eberts memoirs "Life Itself" and in print!  It was a gift from my fiancee for Valentine's Day.  Autographed, too.


----------



## flipside

Currently reading Wild Justice edited by Ellen Datlow


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

Just also added American Dervish and Bright Side Up to my Kindle. So many books, so little time!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Just started Robopocalypse and so far it's a fun read.


----------



## djgross

KindleGirl said:


> Just finished this last night and I LOVED it. Very good book about families with members who go off to war and and then return and have to adjust to normal life again. Kristin Hannah always does a great job with her books and this one is no exception.


I picked Home Front up from my library yesterday and ended up staying up way too late to finish it  A spectacular read!


----------



## jpflug

I have picked up some GREAT books in the last few days including:

http://www.amazon.com/Heavenly-1-Jennifer-Laurens/dp/1933963808/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329839218&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Hell-Beginning-Part-ebook/dp/B004VNVCHW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329839235&sr=1-1
(warning! short read, but fun as hell!)

Glad to be a part of kindle boards now, as a new indie writer. Hope I can do all i can to help these folks get started!


----------



## VickiT

Jen Black said:


> I've just started Truth or Dare by Sara Sheridan. It's on Kindle, and I'm only up to chapter seven, but it's a good beginning about a girl who disappears and a Northern Irish girl who squats in her flat. I wish I knew how to get the cover pic on here!
> 
> Jen


Hi Jen: Kindle Boards has a link maker that does all the hard work for you: http://www.kboards.com/link/ Simply search for tthe book and copy the link for the text or image you want and paste it into your post.

Hope that helps.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT

Ice Cold: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel (Rizzoli & Isles Novels) by Tess Gerritsen:



Gripping reading.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## me3boyz

Just finished the Mistborn Trilogy and have heard he plans to write 6 more (a prequel and a sequel). Which is good because I would love to find out more about Spook.

Just started the first book in the Requiem series. Difficult to put down at the moment. I'm kind of enjoying the different points of view in each chapter.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

Good to know! I've liked some of her books, but wasn't sure about this one. Now I gotta add it to the list. Thanks.



djgross said:


> I picked Home Front up from my library yesterday and ended up staying up way too late to finish it  A spectacular read!


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading  _One Good Dog_ by Susan Wilson. About 50 pages in, and waiting for the story to pick up...I'd like there to be more dog, less depressed guy.

N


----------



## kaotickitten

Well right now I am reading:


She has a sense of fun in her books.


----------



## Matt Bone

I'm currently stuck into _Zoo City_ by Lauren Beukes. Very impressive so far - despite some shoddy formatting on the kindle version (missing paragraph breaks, indents, spaces between words, etc.). Hopefully they'll release a cleaned-up version soon, as the book deserves it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Neekeebee said:


> I'd like there to be more dog, less depressed guy.


LOL. That's almost profound.


----------



## JimC1946

Three Candles: A Story of Hope, Inspiration, and Happiness by Will Corcoran.


----------



## EGranfors

Beneath a Meth Moon (Jacquelyn Woodson)

The Love Thing (Chris Delyani)


----------



## carla_n123

Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides

An interesting read! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurenFah

The Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon. 

Really good book recommended to me by a friend. Great narration following by morbid and dark moments.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

mistyd107 said:


> things have been very busy so far this year so I'm finally about to finish 11/22/63 a great book the fact it took so long to read is not at all a reflection of the book.


One of Mr. King's best, I'm with you, loved this saga of a man who goes back in time and lives in a previous era, with the intention of altering a major historical event - JFK, you get the drift.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Got it on a special $1.99 deal last week - really enjoying it


Fell flat on this one about 25% through and haven't picked up my Kindle since. Thought maybe it was me, but in asking a coworker who bought it too, he did the same. A few threads here showed we weren't alone - maybe just not for me, but will likely try it again. Now I'm moving on to a book I picked up a while back on a daily deal:


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I've been reading a lot of hockey related stuff lately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just started Alone by Admiral Richard Byrd.


It's the story of Admiral Byrd's six month stay in the winter season in Antartica...and how he barely survived it. I love a good true life adventure.

Betsy


----------



## TLH

Wrapping up I, Alex Cross. Not sure what I'll start next. Gotta flip through the pages on the Kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished this one last night. Really good book, but I was waiting for the twist that usually comes....never really came, but it was still very hard to put down.


May as well finish up the series...so this is up next:


----------



## anguabell

The Osiris Ritual, the second book in the Newbury & Hobbes series by George Mann. Just like the Affinity Bridge, this is a very enjoyable reading, even if a bit slow.


----------



## MartinStanley72

I've just finished _The Bastard Hand_ by Heath Lowrance, which is an excellent piece of noir strangeness. Well worth your time and money.

I've also just finished _Gun_ by Ray Banks, a nicely realised crime novella set in the north-east of England.

Either one would make an excellent addition to your Kindle.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Currently finishing up Blood Orchids, a gritty crime drama set in Hawaii by Toby Neal (think Hawaii Five-O meets Silence of the Lambs).

After that, I'll be starting Cassidy Jones and the Secret Formula.  It's a YA superhero story. Usually not my genre, but my wife read it and raves about it.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished _White Tiger_ by Kylie Chan . I loved all the Chinese mythology and the first third of the book, but then the rest read as if the author suddenly decided to stretch one book into a trilogy. I'm so sad. I had such high hopes for this one.

N


----------



## DYB

I finished Louise Penny's "The Brutal Telling." I was complaining above that some of it is a bit stale - but actually Penny twisted what I thought was predictable on its head. Didn't see that coming! I will not underestimate this wonderful writer again! It's a game-changing book for the characters. In fact, I wanted to know what the fallout is so much I started reading the next one immediately. So that's the third Penny/Gamache novel in a row. And I'm enjoying this one too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished HALF THE SKY, started and finished SWEETHEARTS, and am now reading TRASH.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Two books right now:



If you enjoyed the first in Ms. Buroker's series, you should like Dark Currents, too (as I do).



I am such a fan grrl of Kris Rusch's Retrieval Artist, and the latest one I picked up, Recovery Man, brings the series forward very well. Just started this one the other day, and of course, in true fan grrl style, I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Had a very busy book weekend. . . .well, there's no football and baseball doesn't start for a few more weeks . . . .not into basketball or hockey or cars driving in circles adnauseum.

ANYWAY. . . I finished 

It's the most recent Preston/Child Pendergast novel. 4 stars -- only because I wish it hadn't ended with yet another unresolved plot line. . . I was really hoping it would tie every thing up. Well written though, and definitely enjoyable.

Then I dipped into some lighter fare: 

Basically a romance in the 1st person with some not too improbable adventure thrown in. I was hoping for more taut adventure with a tad of romance rather than a romance with a touch of adventure, but it was decently written. 3 stars. . .probably would be very much enjoyed by romance aficionados.

And then moved on to a detective novel: 

Again, not bad, decently written. The detective talks to God in the form of a homeless man which I found a bit weird. Otherwise it's supposed to be a sort of modern noir detective story, best as I can figure. I will say that the identity of the culprit came as a bit of a surprise, but I sort of felt the mystery was almost an aside to his personal life. Oh, and a semi-major plot point (of his personal life, not the mystery) was left unresolved. Again, not what I generally look for, so 3 stars.

Currently reading  which is the second of a series.

I quite enjoyed the first but am not far enough into this one to make a judgment yet. . . .not nearly as much time to read when I have to go to work every day.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Fell flat on this one about 25% through and haven't picked up my Kindle since. Thought maybe it was me, but in asking a coworker who bought it too, he did the same. A few threads here showed we weren't alone - maybe just not for me, but will likely try it again. Now I'm moving on to a book I picked up a while back on a daily deal:


Got a few pages in and was feeling a desire to go more non-fiction... much shorter but half way through. Oh, and there are paper pages to this one.


----------



## pavb2

I'm three quarters of the way through the Mysterious Island - Jules Verne excellent story line and characters a very, very early pre cursor to Lost I think (Balloon included). I have to say this is the one great advantage of the Kindle (free books) as I probably wouldn't have read this and it is one of the best I've read in a long time.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mysterious-Island-ebook/dp/B000JMLBHU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330605932&sr=1-1


----------



## DYB

pavb2 said:


> I'm three quarters of the way through the Mysterious Island - Jules Verne excellent story line and characters a very, very early pre cursor to Lost I think (Balloon included). I have to say this is the one great advantage of the Kindle (free books) as I probably wouldn't have read this and it is one of the best I've read in a long time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Mysterious-Island-ebook/dp/B000JMLBHU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330605932&sr=1-1


I first read this when I was about 9 and have re-read it a few times since. A few characters from Verne's two earlier novels make appearances, so in a way it forms the final installment of an unofficial trilogy. The first being "In Search of the Castaways" (aka. "Captain Grant's Children") and then "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea."


----------



## IowaGuy

Just finished Pathfinder by Scott Card 

Trudging through Storm of Swords by GRR Martin (NOT light reading)


----------



## Derek Clendening

I'm reading "The Corporation" by J.F. Gonzalez.


----------



## babyblueyes2012

I'm reading The BonaFides Volume 1 by Antony Donoghue.

Amazing book.

The newest trend, more adult than Harry Potter or Twilight.

Full of twists and turns.

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/the-bonafides/18919406?productTrackingContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/1


----------



## Mike McIntyre

My wife has prodded me for years to read E.L. Doctorow's _World's Fair_.
Picked it up yesterday and I'm hooked.


----------



## Denise DeSio

Just finished reading a coming of age story called The Redheaded Stepchild. Unbelievable writing. Kelly Hitchcock could write about the toilet bowl and I'd read it.


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



Highly entertaining!

Starting...


----------



## lea_owens

I just finished: 

I really enjoyed it, learned a lot about Ecuador and animal rescues there and would definitely read something else by that young man.

I'm currently reading and enjoying:


----------



## Brad Murgen

Reading a couple of things... _Reamde_ by Neal Stephenson. It's okay... definitely not his best work, but at his worst he's better than most stuff out there.

Also started the _Chung Kuo_ series by David Wingrove recently. Saw a recommendation for it elsewhere on this site, and after reading the new prequel (which I loved), I went and bought out of print copies of the original series on eBay. Starting on the second book now. Great series, surprised it's not more popular.


----------



## Alex Owens

Reading_ Dust_, by Arthur Slade. Compelling so far!


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Broken: A Novel of Suspense (Grant County) by Karin Slaughter:



Fast-paced with lots of twists.

Now to decide which of the hundred-odd books on my TBR to read next. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## pavb2

Also reading this, the author makes it very easy to read and writes so objectively that you sometimes lose track of the carnage and suffering. My one niggle is that the book could have benefitted from some simple maps for each chapter.

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Military-Disasters-Julian-Spilsbury/dp/1848660391


----------



## Ruth

Last Man Standing by Cindy Gerard. It's romantic suspense.


----------



## KLDillon2056

I'm currently reading The Broom of the System by David Foster Wallace. His first novel. I'm trying to work my way up to Infinite Jest.

It's been a tough read somewhat. Jumping back and forth in between characters' POVs and such. But, I'm enjoying it. It's funnier than I'd thought it would be. Anyway, after I'm done this, I think I'll be checking out Robopocalypse. Been hearing great things.



Then, after that, probably Ready Player One


----------



## kitty1456

Just finished reading "House on Willow Street" by Cathy Kelly.

A real paper book, I still buy paper copies of my FAVOURITE authors 

Next up is "Recipe for Love" by Katie Fforde, another excellent author


----------



## Rich Walls

Had a nice catch-up week --

Finished Skippy Dies by Paul Murray which i loved, gave in to The Hunger Games and very much enjoyed it, read Wool by fellow kindleboarder Hugh Howey this morning - great quick read - and started Norwegian Wood tonight. 

Excellet stretch!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just started The Paris Wife and holy cow it's already captivating. Such a smooth, engaging voice/prose.


----------



## cheriereich

I'm reading two advanced reader copies of books that will be out in May. One is Michael Offutt's SLIPSTREAM. It's a sci-fi fantasy novel and has sucked me in. The other is called Peculiars by Maureen Doyle McQuerry. It's very...peculiar and is YA Steampunk.


----------



## DYB

I finished "Bury Your Dead" by Louise Penny. Loooved it. Such a beautiful, sad book. There are 3 different mysteries being told at the same time, all involving familiar characters. It maybe low on the suspense as far as the main murder mystery is concerned; I just didn't care all that much. But it's magnificent in one of the secondary stories, that hovers over the rest of the book. This book really kind of stays with you. I finished it 3 days ago and can't stop thinking about it. In fact, I will be starting up the next installment in the Gamache series right away. I think that makes 4th Penny book in a row. (I've lost count.) And I'll be all caught up on the series. I'm even breaking my rule of not buying books above $9.99. "A Trick of the Light" is $12.99 at this point, but I don't want to wait for the price to drop.


----------



## LauraB

Finished Agincourt, which has been on my TBR a couPle years, and am now reading To Defy A King, which I bought a few weeks ago. It was a kIndle daily deal. I'm about 40% in, and like it.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Almost finished with _World Without End_ by Ken Follett and have loved every page of it.


----------



## D/W

I'm about to start reading Face the Winter Naked:



> Daniel Tomelin, a battle-worn veteran haunted by the carnage of the First World War, deserts his family in the Great Depression and goes on the road to seek relief from his soul-shaking trauma. He's too proud to return and face his loving wife without a job, but LaDaisy is determined to care for their family alone, if that's what it takes. After leaving his loved ones to cope with a hell he helped create, does Daniel dare show his face again? Sometimes LaDaisy feels like killing him.


----------



## JimC1946

I just started Regulated for Murder by Suzanne Adair. She writes suspenseful historical fiction from the Revolutionary War era.


----------



## pasadenaslim

This book, The Widow Wore White, came up yesterday on a search. I read it--and finished it before I put it down! Terrific crime thriller with lively prose style and low-life Hollywood sleaze.

The Widow Wore White


----------



## Ethan Jones

Just finished Rizzo's Daughter by Lou Manfredo and started Helsinki White by James Thompson.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## eldereno

Intrigued by all of the press I've seen on this book (mostly on the Today Show), I purchased

Just 17% into it and finding LOTS of sexual tension but nothing yet disturbing or offending. It has kept my interest so far...I must say!!!!


----------



## WillCorcoran

Am reading a mix.  Right now Hunger Games, and the rest of those after this.  But also loving indie authors; some are horrible, but the right ones are amazing.


----------



## Winter9

After trying to get into at least five new books, I decided to revisit Alterra in Elfhunter by C.S Marks. Glad I did!! I'm having a blast! Amazing fantasy with tons of charm and beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaTherrien

Just finished reading Blood Red Road. SO GOOD!


----------



## anguabell

I've made a heroic effort to read through _Anne of Green Gables_ - actually, I got the entire "chronicle" of her life. It has been a really difficult reading for me (it contains some elements I find rather annoying) but I think by skipping those long monologues I will, eventually, make my way to the end.
The descriptions of places are quite charming. I suspect that despite her gentle humor, the author actually cared more for places, houses and trees than for people.


As a bedtime treat, I just finished the last book inthe Parasol Protectorate series, _Timeless_ by Gail Carriger. And what a treat that was!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Still reading Robopocablypse, it hits its stride in the second act but still has me comparing it to World War Z in my head. I have several choices from favorite authors like John Connelly and Michael Connolly to ge through but going to stick with this one and finish it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished two books. I've mostly been reading old favorites because I don't have much time for reading. But when I decided to make time, I'm glad I picked these two.



Nate Heller is a Chicago Cop in the 30's. You can imagine the gangsters and politicos he comes in contact with like Nitti and Capone and Cermak. Excellent, well-written story.

At the other end of the spectrum ...



Very simply written so it's an easy read, but a good story about a ghostly romance and unresolved issues that keep them from moving on.


----------



## Matthew.Iden

DYB said:


> I finished "Bury Your Dead" by Louise Penny. Loooved it. Such a beautiful, sad book. There are 3 different mysteries being told at the same time, all involving familiar characters. It maybe low on the suspense as far as the main murder mystery is concerned; I just didn't care all that much. But it's magnificent in one of the secondary stories, that hovers over the rest of the book. This book really kind of stays with you.


Interesting. I'm about 3/4 of the way through _Bury Your Dead_ and, while I love the descriptions of Old Quebec (one of my favorite places in the world), I find the plot to be confused and scattered. She wanted to tell 3 or 4 different stories, and I feel like she would've been better served to trim it down to 2. I find her characterizations can be strange at times, too, esp. when she describes the folks in Three Pines...unrealistic and just plain odd at times. When she does nail a character, however, she really does great work (I can see Emile very clearly).

Different strokes for different folks, I guess!


----------



## Rasi22

The Hunger Games. I figured if I'm going to get on board, I'd better do it now. I really like it so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading this one by KB member LJ Sellers:



Truthfully, I'm not enjoying it as much as my two prior LJS books, both in the Detective Jackson series, The Sex Club and the Secrets to Die For, which I do recommend...

I like the general storyline and the main character in this one is sympathetic enough, but she just isn't very smart. Or at least that's the way she comes off to me. (Sorry, LJ.) She is persistent, though  and I'm interested enough to want to see what happens next. It's just that the other two set a high bar. I'd rate this one 3 out of 5 stars.

I guess next I'll get another Detective Jackson book.

Betsy


----------



## IowaGuy

Sigma Force series by James Rollins


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm reading this one by KB member LJ Sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I'm not enjoying it as much as my two prior LJS books, both in the Detective Jackson series, The Sex Club and the Secrets to Die For, which I do recommend...
> 
> I like the general storyline and the main character in this one is sympathetic enough, but she just isn't very smart. Or at least that's the way she comes off to me. (Sorry, LJ.) She is persistent, though  and I'm interested enough to want to see what happens next. It's just that the other two set a high bar. I'd rate this one 3 out of 5 stars.
> 
> I guess next I'll get another Detective Jackson book.
> 
> Betsy


I agree. I inhaled the four Det. Jackson books. They are wonderful. I think I would have liked this one better if I hadn't read the other four first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seems like a good entry in the series. . . . .


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up in the am "Jungle of Deceit" by KB member Maureen Miller a great quick fun read.
up next
and with baseball soon upon us the first of a few baseball related reads


----------



## LauraB

Just finished To Defy a King. 
Now started Moonlught Mile ( Dennis Lehan)


----------



## Ethan Jones

I'm reading Helsinki White by James Thompson.


----------



## DYB

Matthew.Iden said:


> Interesting. I'm about 3/4 of the way through _Bury Your Dead_ and, while I love the descriptions of Old Quebec (one of my favorite places in the world), I find the plot to be confused and scattered. She wanted to tell 3 or 4 different stories, and I feel like she would've been better served to trim it down to 2. I find her characterizations can be strange at times, too, esp. when she describes the folks in Three Pines...unrealistic and just plain odd at times. When she does nail a character, however, she really does great work (I can see Emile very clearly).
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, I guess!


It's the flashback story I find the most compelling, and how Penny inserts it into the present day narrative. The Old Quebec mystery is, to me, the least interesting. And there's not much to the reinvestigation of the murder from "The Brutal Telling." I also don't know much about Quebec and I probably shouldn't use Penny's history of it as gospel! And yes, the characters can be idealized at times (certainly Gamache is), but this is a _cozy_ mystery after all!


----------



## Terri and Andi

I'm reading a classic:  Hemingway's The Sun Also Rises, which I haven't touched since high school.  I didn't really like A Midnight In Paris, but the actor playing Hemingway really made him great, so Andi suggested I try A Movable Feast - which was really fun, and completely read like that actor!  I'll probably sift through the rest of Hemingway's novels this year.  Also, he has a bunch of fun short stories.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Have any of you read Warriors Don't Cry? Wow. We're reading it for book club.
This book came up when we were discussing The Help.


----------



## kidwgm

Currently readying  which is really good so far. Going to read  next.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JennaAnderson said:


> Have any of you read Warriors Don't Cry? Wow. We're reading it for book club.
> This book came up when we were discussing The Help.


We bought this in paper several years ago after visiting Central High School in Little Rock. Wow indeed.

Betsy


----------



## joolsbarnett

Currently, I'm plowing my way through The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.

Overall, it's not quite what I expected (haven't seen the film, either) but entertaining nonetheless.  However, this is the first book I've read after coming off a Haruki Murakami binge, so almost anything would probably pale in comparison.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Terri and Andi said:


> I'm reading a classic: Hemingway's The Sun Also Rises, which I haven't touched since high school. I didn't really like A Midnight In Paris, but the actor playing Hemingway really made him great, so Andi suggested I try A Movable Feast - which was really fun, and completely read like that actor! I'll probably sift through the rest of Hemingway's novels this year. Also, he has a bunch of fun short stories.


I'm reading The Paris Wife, which is about Hemingway's first wife Hadley and their time together, and it's making me want to read some of his work. I've loved Farewell to Arms and Old Man and the Sea, but maybe I'll try Sun Also Rises and Movable Feast. 

Re: Girl with the Dragon Tattoo-
I'm in the minority that didn't like that book. Loved the two protagonists, just wish they were in a different story.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

I'm currently reading *Absolute Power: A History of the Papacy* by John Julius Norwich and *Jesus Wars: How Four Patriarchs, Three Queens, and Two Emperors Decided What Christians Would Believe for the Next 1,500 Years* by John Philip Jenkins.

I know it sounds boring, but it's research for my next book and they're actually very good!


----------



## Adrift

Funny you should ask. I got a call late last night from a collection agency about a tab with the Los Angeles Public Library to the tune of $72.00. Relying on my expansive business acumen, six months ago I go on the list for *1Q84, by Haruki Murakami*, an amazing writer. When I finally got it, I discovered the *&^%ing thing is over 900 pages long! I am pretty sure the retail price is less than $72.00.

It's heavy. I suggest a digital copy. Don't worry about a spoiler. I only got up to page 600.


----------



## RSHunter88

I'm reading _The Troupe_ by Robert Jackson Bennett. I really liked his previous two books I've read, and this one is really good so far.


----------



## pavb2

http://www.amazon.com/Short-Scares-ebook/dp/B006OLG6BQ

Also reading Short Scares, 19 short stories by Bryan Chapman


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Have Gun, Will Play (A Mick and Casey Mystery) by Camille LaGuire:



A very entertaining, quirky western mystery.

Now reading Bleed for Me (Joseph O'Loughlin) by Michael Robotham:



So far a pleasure to read.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Lyndl

Just finished 11/22/63 last night... still processing.  It felt a bit bogged down in the middle but overall I liked it.  Not sure what to read next.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Pronto by Elmore Leonard. Great fun. Hadn't realized it was twenty years old. Such a major talent.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished To Defy a King , now reading


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> now reading


I saw that reviewed a day or two ago. . . .got a sample to check out. . .would love to hear what you think.


----------



## MGalloway

I'm currently reading _Into the Storm_.


----------



## cheriereich

At the moment I'm reading Tawna Fenske's Believe It or Not. It's so wonderful and funny and definitely steamy.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I'm reading Pride and Prejudice. I figured it was time that I checked off some Jane Austen from my list. It's pretty good, it's stiff and formal, but it is describing stiff and formal social structure. The formality means that people have to communicate more obliquely, and that makes it interesting. I do sometimes find the language unusual, which is not surprising given it is 200 years old. I noted the word "condescending" was used in a good context, while today, it has negative implications.


----------



## Colin Taber

After reading Vaughn Heppner's first title in one of his fantasy series (more out of simple curiosity) and quite enjoying it, I've moved on to the second. I've linked both below:


----------



## Sherlock

Finished Garden of Secrets Past by Anthony Eglin. It had a couple of slow spots, but overall was entertaining and I enjoyed it.

Currently reading Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead by Christiana Miller.  Good so far.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Pronto by Elmore Leonard.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Currently reading a good nonfiction read from Orwell that I was assigned in college and breezed through to keep to deadlines. Loving this re-read; glad I picked it up again. 


Also enjoying a lighthearted chick-lit read from a fab indie author, Rachel Schurig.


----------



## bookworm77

i'm in the middle of The Deguello by Scott Zastrow

it got a really nice review at goodbookstoday.com


----------



## Jorja Tabu

_Rex Rising_--It's free today! 

http://www.amazon.com/Rex-Rising-Eleis-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005GZPOQE


----------



## gina1230

I'm starting Veil of Night by Linda Howard today.  It has some mixed reviews so I hope it's good.


----------



## Ty Johnston

I just started Ed McBain's _Mary, Mary_. I've read a lot of McBain, but it's all been from his 87th Precinct series. This one is from his Matthew Hope series, so I'm interested to see what the author does with different characters.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've finally, at long last, got around to reading King's _It_, and let me tell you, that book's going to take me quite a while to finish. He certainly does go on at great length about his numerous characters, but in a way that always holds your attention


----------



## donnamshields

Patricia Cornwell's Port Mortuary and it's just as great as all the other Scarpetta books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started The Last Book. A Thriller by Michael Collins.



It's my Prime borrow for March.


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently reading this ebook from the library. About 70% finished and it's an ok book. I've never read Lori Foster before so thought I'd give it a try. Kind of seems to me like it can't decide what kind of book it wants to be.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just finished The Physick Book of Deliverance Dane. I really enjoyed it. I think it was the mix of historical setting and the Salem witch trials. Who wouldn't enjoy a book about the Salem witch trials. Also...I know this came out a while back. I'm just behind in my reading. This book has been sitting on my nightstand for some time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished The Paris Wife (loved it) and started Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me?.


----------



## NS

"Hunger games". I've just started it and very much like this book.


----------



## gina1230

Starting One for the Money by Janet Evanovich.  I've been wanting to see the movie, but I need to read the book first.


----------



## MartinStanley72

Currently reading _Ishmael Toffee_ by Roger Smith on ebook and _The Hunted_ by Elmore Leonard as a treebook.


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> I saw that reviewed a day or two ago. . . .got a sample to check out. . .would love to hear what you think.


Related to the book  , I liked it. It is told through the eyes of Achilles compainion. So the reader has to approach it as a very different viewpoint of the action. The book is well written, and the narrator is true to character, thoughout, about himself and others, even though his perceptions are different than the Homer view (as a "historian"). If you can go into reading it with an open mind as to the narrator, and that he may have a different view about things then what we are used to having placed before us, it is well worth the read.


----------



## anothersky

I'm very much enjoying "The Song Of Achilles" by Madeline Miller
Reminds me of Mary Renaults Alexander The Great novel, Fire From Heaven, one of my favorites.

______________________________________________________________________________

www.amazon.com/gp/product/145658135X
Stronger Than Passion By Sharron Gayle Beach


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading A Game of Thrones (book one).  I borrowed the Kindle version from my local library and have absolutely zero confidence that I will be able to finish this book by the end of my 21-day loan limit!


----------



## KindleGirl

I've owned this one for quite a while and I think it's finally time to read it.


----------



## IowaGuy

Finished Sandstorm and now moved onto a different genre and am reading the "The Name of the Wing" by Patrick Rothfuss.  Only 6% in at this time but loving it so far!


----------



## Alton Bock

After watching "The Neverending Story" a few weeks ago, I realized I never actually read the book. So that's what I'm trudging through at the moment. I'm dividing my time between that and "In Her Name" by Michael R. Hicks.


----------



## IowaGuy

Alton Bock said:


> After watching "The Neverending Story" a few weeks ago, I realized I never actually read the book. So that's what I'm trudging through at the moment. I'm dividing my time between that and "In Her Name" by Michael R. Hicks.


Trudging? Is it not good or just boring?


----------



## Alton Bock

IowaGuy said:


> Trudging? Is it not good or just boring?


All reading is trudging for me right now. I fell out of the habit of reading and am trying to rebuild good habits. The book is good so far. I'm about halfway through. I have three kids and a wife who all love to talk, so finding quiet time is a real challenge. That makes reading more of a chore too because the quiet time I do find I usually wish I was doing something else.


----------



## Johnny Irish

Why I love my Prozac.


----------



## Derek Clendening

I'm currently reading Faint of Heart, a novella by Jeff Strand.


----------



## BBGriffith

Just finished Ready Player One, which I tore through in about five days


And from there I tried to get back into traditional High Fantasy with Dragons of Autumn Twilight

but that just didn't hold me for some reason. Although it was pretty good, I set it down (for now at least) after about 100 pages. I think I need a new take on fantasy/scifi, so I decided to check out Zero Sight by B. Justin Schier, a self-pub success story.

And I can confirm that it is, indeed, awesome.


----------



## CarmenDeSousa

I downloaded 80 Indie books to read in 2012. Currently, I am reading "In Memory of Greed" by Al Boudreau: http://www.amazon.com/In-Memory-of-Greed-ebook/dp/B004L2LJ94/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331744624&sr=1-1 I'm a fast reader, but since I am also an author and an editor, writing and editing comes first, but I will make it through them all and hopefully report the best Indie Authors on Amazon.


----------



## moby4444

I'm currently reading a very good historical fiction title. It's *Destiny Comes On The Wind - The Legend Of Opechancanough* by James A. Wright.

I'm up to Chapter 6, and so far it's a fascinating read. It seems that the author is a direct descendent of the title character and so has done a considerable amount of research. He uses real events and historical references to make the book both realistic and believable while utilizing good characters to make it entertaining. If you're a fan of either historical fiction in general, or Native American fiction in particular, I can recommend this one. One caveat, be prepared for a long read. It could easily have been released as a series, (It's that long!), but some people do feel cheated to have to buy the next, and the next, to finish the story.


----------



## Cindy416

I just started reading _11/22/63_ by Stephen King. I'm not very far into it, but King writes so well that I always wish I could keep reading instead of having to stop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading different things on different devices:

K1--Robert Parker's Killing the Blues from the library (I was testing a download process for a member and thought I might as well download something I wanted to read ))



K4--KB Member Monique (Martin)'s When the Walls Fell Out


KTouch--Anthony Bordain's Kitchen Confidential.


Enjoying them all! Pick up different things at different times....

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset

I just finished "Wish You Were Here" by Stewart O'Nan.  He wrote "Last Night at the Lobster", which I loved, so I purchased a few more of his older books.  I liked it a lot, but it was a bit over-long. I think there is a sequel, but I will wait for a while before starting it. 

Next up is "Outside the Lines" by Amy Hatvany.


----------



## Valerie S.

Hi!
This is my first post here, and I'm reading 19th century Russian literature (short works) for a non-credit class I'm taking.  I've read "The Queen of Spades" by Pushkin, "The Overcoat" by Gogol, "Notes from the Underground" by Dostoevsky, and "The Death of Ivan Ilyitch" by Tolstoy.  I particularly like Gogol.  He has a great sense of humor, and loves to mock the upper classes in tsarist Russia.


----------



## Chad Wilde Author

Currently reading the new Vince Flyn "Kill Shot."  The guy is a master page turner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started: 

Funny story about how I learned of this book. My "boss" (I use quotes because she's not exactly a BOSS boss, just the person in the office who is in charge of admin stuff rather than only doing taxes) mentioned that her best friend from kindergarten had written a book and joked that it was about her. So I asked, "Is it on Kindle?" and she said "yes". So I figured I should check it out. 

Well, the author is Linda Lovely and that is, apparently, her real name but, no, she's not a romance or erotica author.  It's a semi-cozy murder mystery featuring a female ex-Army officer (aka, my boss, Arlene (who's mentioned in the 'thank yous')) who's on the police force of a small "private" island off the South Carolina coast.

So I'm about 10% in and enjoying it so far. . . dead body showed up in the first 3 paragraphs so definitely no pussy-footing about. 

It's currently $4.99 and lendable, but not part of 'select'.


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Okay, so I have to admit that I caved to the controversy and bought "Fifty Shades of Grey" by E.L. James yesterday. I haven't had a chance to get past the first chapter, though, because I'm trying to get going with my second book. So I guess it would be safe to say I'm also obsessively reading my book (READ "editing" here haha)


----------



## emilyward

I'm juggling a few right now: Birthmarked by Caragh M. O'Brien, Glimpse by Stacey Wallace Benefiel, and The Iron Daughter by Julie Kagawa. That's pretty much the order I'm enjoying them in.


----------



## ChadMck

Cindy416 said:


> I just started reading _11/22/63_ by Stephen King. I'm not very far into it, but King writes so well that I always wish I could keep reading instead of having to stop.


I read that book over a weekend, laying on the floor because I just moved into a new apartment and my furniture had not arrived yet. I absolutely loved it. King is an amazing story teller.

I am currently reading Dune. I'm not a huge sci-fi fan, but the book kept getting mentioned to me over the years and anytime a book gets mentioned to me multiple times by different people I always want to see what the fuss is about. So far it's very interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just started:
> 
> It's currently $4.99 and lendable, but not part of 'select'.


I'd be interested in borrowing....


----------



## StephenEngland

ChadMck said:


> I read that book over a weekend, laying on the floor because I just moved into a new apartment and my furniture had not arrived yet. I absolutely loved it. King is an amazing story teller.
> 
> I am currently reading Dune. I'm not a huge sci-fi fan, but the book kept getting mentioned to me over the years and anytime a book gets mentioned to me multiple times by different people I always want to see what the fuss is about. So far it's very interesting.


Dune is truly great, some of the only sci-fi I've ever enjoyed. Read them all! 

As for me, I'm working through some non-fiction at the moment. A book entitled _15 Minutes: General Curtis Lemay and the Countdown to Nuclear Annihilation_. A very frightening read of what came so close to happening during the Cold War.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd be interested in borrowing....


I'll let you know when I'm finished. . .which might actually be today. . .I'm at 79%. . .it's really pretty good -- decent plot, just enough romance to be spicy without getting bogged down. . .and the heroine isn't an idiot who goes to a crime scene in a swamp in high heels or anything dumb like that.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

I'm currently reading The Sword of Senack by EC Stilson.  It's YA Fantasy, usually not my genre, but I greatly enjoyed her memoir, The Golden Sky, so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up this weekend "The Art of Fielding" very good so far


and starting " Shoeless Joe"


and since that should be a very quick read after that will be "safe at home"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finally getting around to


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Ruskka, by Edward Rutherfured.


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko

Currently reading this:



Just finished:



Next on the list:



Princess is really good, until you begin to realize that Mr. Carter causes about a million people to die and cares not a lick about it in his journey to find his love... Wilson is, of course, brilliant as always... And, embarrassingly, I never read any Le Guin before. It's a rare thing for me to approach a book I pretty much know nothing about, so I'm excited to start on that.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Just finished reading Edgar Rice Burroughs' _Tarzan of the Apes_, and am now into King's _Duma Key_.


----------



## Matt Larkin

StephenEngland said:


> Dune is truly great, some of the only sci-fi I've ever enjoyed. Read them all!


Dune is almost science fantasy.

Also, probably my all-time favorite book. Its scope and vision is astounding.


----------



## RangerXenos

mistyd107 said:


> finishing up this weekend "The Art of Fielding" very good so far


I read this a few months back, I really liked it a lot. I take it you are a big baseball fan, judging by your current reading list? :^)


----------



## RangerXenos

I'm currently reading this one. I am enjoying it, and didn't realize until now that I'd read another book by the same author a couple of years back.


----------



## fancynancy

Just finished the Isaacson biography of Steve Jobs and it was excellent.  The history of Apple was fascinating to me.  Very well-researched and very well written.


----------



## mistyd107

RangerXenos said:


> I read this a few months back, I really liked it a lot. I take it you are a big baseball fan, judging by your current reading list? :^)


yes, I am lol die Hard Texas Ranger Fan have been for years. Current reading list seemed appropriate for the beginning of the season


----------



## CarlPurdon

I'm currently reading "Founders" by Ray Raphael. It reads a bit like a textbook, but I'm really getting into it now that the Revolution has started.

http://www.amazon.com/Founders-People-Brought-Nation-ebook/dp/B002NSM8SE/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332782587&sr=1-2


----------



## KindleGirl

Finally finished this one yesterday. I know a lot of people have said this series is really good, but I had a really hard time getting into this book. It was about 70% along before things moved with any speed. 


Started this one last night and I know the pace of this one will be very fast!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently re-reading Fredric Brown's _Night of the Jabberwock_, a mystery novel from the fifties.



It's as good as I remember. It's considered a classic by one of the most highly-regarded SF/mystery writers of the time. I'm glad his work is being enKindled.

Mike


----------



## Angerona Love

Alas, I am kind of boring...

Currently I'm reading The Ultimate Kindle Publishing Resource Kit by Jeff Richards and Dollars and Sense by Carolyn McCray.

Both are about publishing for Kindle and other ebook platforms. The former is more of a resource list that is comprehensive and excellent, and the second is more about building an author platform, I believe. I'm only 16% into it.

In print, I'm reading "Anything Boys Can Do", a collection of short stories of women doing things they aren't supposed to be doing.


----------



## Shawn Mackey

I'm currently reading _The Gods of Mars_. I've been meaning to read the series for years and the John Carter movie got me to finally try it. I liked _A Princess of Mars_ enough to read at least the first three. Tars Tarkas is great.


----------



## ChrisWard

I'm currently reading Before the Poison by Peter Robinson and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Larsson, both of which were given to me as presents and both of which are pretty good but started slow.

Chris Ward


----------



## Jedidiah

Right now I am reading All Necessary Force by Brad Taylor. I met Brad at a book signing and he is the real deal. Ex-Spec Warfare and it certainly shows in his writing. I am greatly enjoying this book already. Check it out if you like Military Suspense.


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams

Patricia Briggs' "Bone Crossed"



I'm reading the whole Mercy Thompson series - and I'll then start on the Alpha and Omega series next when I finish!


----------



## djgross

Just finished (and loved)...



Starting...


----------



## Richard Parks

If we're including all books, not just Kindle, I recently finished The Devil Wives of Li Fong by E. Hoffman Price. Old-fashioned pulp adventure by a past master, but there's no ebook edition, darnit.

Review is here, for anyone interested. http://richard-parks.com/2012/03/19/review-the-devil-wives-of-li-fong-by-e-hoffman-price/


----------



## LauraB

Reading I, Iago , in paper copy for Amazon Vine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But I'm reading it in paper. Also plan to read about the Irish saving civilization and the gift of the Jews as well. . . . .


----------



## eldereno

Finished the "Fifty Shades" trilogy.



Now determined to continue reading

I have started it atleast 3 times and only made into the forest. People have told me to keep with it, that the beginning is hard to get into.....so I am determined to get to the "good" parts!


----------



## flipside

Currently reading Blood and Other Cravings edited by Ellen Datlow


----------



## gina1230

I'm listening to Two For the Dough by Janet Evanovich, the 2nd book in the Stephanie Plum series.  It is so funny, I can't believe I've waited so long to start this series.


----------



## shauno

Just put the lid on 'the last werewolf' by Glen Duncan.
Superb read.
Just drawing breath before 'Clash of Kings' by George RR Martin.
Trying to hammer it before Game of thrones season 2.


----------



## Savannah_Page

As always I have my ebook going (Three Girls and a Wedding).
Then a paperback in nearly every room and in the purse so I'm never without. A couple I'm currently enjoying the "old fashioned way"...
  

And am thinking I may want to get on the whole _Hunger Games_ kick... So typical that I get on the bandwagons late-- Harry Potter...Girl with the Dragon Tattoo...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Since my last post, I have read CATCHING JORDAN and GRACELING (loved it) and reread THE GREAT GATSBY (loved it again). Now finishing THE DISENCHANTMENTS.


----------



## Richard Parks

Currently reading THE LINE BETWEEN by Peter S. Beagle. One of my all-time favorite writers.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Line-Between-Peter-Beagle/dp/1892391368/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333035188&sr=1-1


----------



## Martin OHearn

I'm rereading _Time and Again_ by Jack Finney. I can guess why it isn't on Kindle--the text ties in so closely to the layout of the illustrations: "the photograph at the top of the next page," "the sketch opposite."

But it is one of the best time travel novels written. It's not so much about paradoxes as it is about immersing the reader in 1882 New York City. Worth looking for!


----------



## woodNUFC

Just finished 









Still can't figure out if I liked it or not...


----------



## Suz Ferrell

The Saint: A Highland Guard Novel by Monica McCarty just uploaded to my Kindle so it goes to the top of my list for reading. Have been looking forward to this since finishing the last in the series, The Viper! If you like Special Ops guys and Scottish Historical Romances, you'll love this series. Here's the reading order:

The Chief
The Hawk
The Ranger
The Viper
The Saint


----------



## makaena

I am re-reading Matterhorn, by Karl Marlantes. Very good especially if you are interested in the Vietnam war and the life of a combat soldier.


----------



## antheajane

I am currently reading two books, one is the classic "Tom Jones" by Henry Fielding, and the other is called "Innocent Hearts," by an indie author named Jess Mountifield.

Anthea


----------



## anguabell

After watching the series 1 on Netflix, I decided to read _*The Game of Thrones*_. About 200 pages into the book (paper, that is) I'm still not sure I like it. The parts of the book that take place in Winterfell and on the Wall are excellent, those in King's Landings are not that great. All those snails with garlic and honey ... I wonder why those "city" parts are so different. Perhaps the author's heart wasn't really in it. The part when Cat goes to visit her sister, on the other hand, that's quite something! Very vivid.


----------



## Jaasy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just started:
> 
> Funny story about how I learned of this book. My "boss" (I use quotes because she's not exactly a BOSS boss, just the person in the office who is in charge of admin stuff rather than only doing taxes) mentioned that her best friend from kindergarten had written a book and joked that it was about her. So I asked, "Is it on Kindle?" and she said "yes". So I figured I should check it out.
> 
> Well, the author is Linda Lovely and that is, apparently, her real name but, no, she's not a romance or erotica author.  It's a semi-cozy murder mystery featuring a female ex-Army officer (aka, my boss, Arlene (who's mentioned in the 'thank yous')) who's on the police force of a small "private" island off the South Carolina coast.
> 
> So I'm about 10% in and enjoying it so far. . . dead body showed up in the first 3 paragraphs so definitely no pussy-footing about.
> 
> It's currently $4.99 and lendable, but not part of 'select'.


I liked the description of this book so I bought it. It was a very good read, I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Lindafaye

I am reading _Split Second_ by Vince Flynn. It's one of his earlier books and the first with Sean & Michelle.

Also, Hubby and I are reading Robert Parker's Spenser series together. The first few are set in the 70's and are really dated. We are about half-way through the series and some books are much better than others. We are just starting _Chance_. (I read faster than DH so I have to have a couple books going).


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish Shoeless Joe: 

will start: The Hunger games: Kindle Bundle


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just read a terrific short story by David Morrell this evening. It's called "The Architecture of Snow." Spins off from the notion of a J. D. Salinger-like writer, a recluse who's published nothing in decades, and the editor who searches for him after receiving a manuscript that appears to be that writer's work. The product description in the Kindle store calls it "haunting." Better believe it.


----------



## drenee

I finally got this one from the library.

These are a few of the ones I've read recently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I finished . A good ending to the trilogy, I thought.

Today, after I finish some boring account balancing  I hope to start  It's the newest pre-prequel of Mike Hick's "In Her Name" series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hope to start  It's the newest pre-prequel of Mike Hick's "In Her Name" series.


Otherwise known as "The Blue Chick" series....  On my TBR pile.

Reading Grisham's "King of Torts" from the library (remembering with amusement his refusal to go ebook), got a couple to read before they expire, then my Quasi-Official Book Game Book (off to chck that...)

Betsy


----------



## Ty Johnston

Just started _About a Boy_ by Nick Hornby. It's good, but so far I'm not liking it as much as other works of his I've read.


----------



## DNSimmons

I'm reading "Dead Reckoning" by Charlaine Harris

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Reckoning-Sookie-Stackhouse-ebook/dp/B004LRPDBE/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Sticks and Stones

Well, I'm not really reading anything at the moment because my Kindle Touch died and I'm currently waiting for a replacement , but I _was_ reading Inkheart, by Cornelia Funke and World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War, by Max Brooks.


----------



## Vukovina

I usually have a fiction / non-fiction duet going.

Right now, it's Leonard Cohen's _Beautiful Losers_ and Mark Vieira's _Irving Thalberg: Boy Wonder to Producer Prince_.


----------



## KA Poe

After several years of putting it off [for no real reason], I finally decided to try out the Artemis Fowl series - so I borrowed a virtual copy from my local library. I found that I enjoyed it, but I was spending so much time on my own book and tending to my seventeen month old daughter that my time ran up before I got to finish it so I am on the hunt for a new book  I read a lot of books aimed toward young adults and teens, despite me being in my mid-twenties


----------



## me3boyz

Just finished re-reading Green Rider and am about half-way through First Rider's Call. Next up is The High King's Tomb and Blackveil. After that, I'll be reading the latest "Blue Chick" book.


----------



## anguabell

I took a break from Game of Thrones to read a new mystery by Peg Brantley, The Red Tide.



It was quite an enjoyable book, particularly of you like dogs! Almost a "cozy", despite the deranged serial killer and all the sad and horrible things that go with it. A lot of interesting details about working with dogs on "search and rescue" assignments, many sympathetic female characters, fun to read.


----------



## drenee




----------



## DTango

STILL HOT FOR YOU! It's a romance about a couple who uses Booty Camp to try save their marriage. Surprisingly, it's a very enjoyable read because of the level of emotion and love the characters have for each other. Definitely unique, fun and muy caliente! Loved the Latin hero. 

http://www.amazon.com/Still-Hot-For-You-ebook/dp/B007L4DLMC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1332258811&sr=8-3


----------



## Ethan Jones

I'm reading Capitol Murder by Phillip Margolin.

Ethan


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I am reading the sequel to "The Mote In God's Eye" named "The Gripping Hand" by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. I'm sort of on a Sci-Fi kick right now


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished this one last night...very good book as usual from Karen Rose.


I have this one  and this one  from the library and haven't decided which one to read first. Both have good reviews...Judas Child moreso than Divergent, but my daughter loved Divergent. Guess I'll start reading one and see if it grabs me right off.


----------



## Baron of Cleveland

I'm working my way through the complete short stories of ernest hemingway. there's a reason he's an icon.


----------



## D.A.

Currently switching back and forth between ARGUABLY by Christopher Hitchens, and THE WINTER PALACE - an historical drama set during the early years of Catherine the Great.


----------



## trektrader

At this very moment, I am on page 86 of "Anthill" by E.O Wilson

It is not a 'fun, easy book' but it is a Classy Book...a book that is for fun yet way way more.  My family is from the North, but I have so much love and respect for Southern History and that "Southern Gentility" and that love for history and culture  

This is a special book that I will be reading to my children one day


----------



## hsuthard

I'm currently listening to Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking by Susan Cain:



It's very interesting so far, it talks about how our culture has changed over the years to value Extroverts even when they're not the most successful at whatever they do and how Introverts have their own powers.

Also reading: Purple Cane Road by James Lee Burke. It's my first by him, and it's not really gripping me yet. I'm still trying to push through it.



Just finished State of Wonder by Ann Patchett for a book club, I found it hard to swallow, and full of strange little things that just didn't add up to a good book for me.



Also I finally got around to Ready Player One by Ernest Cline. I really enjoyed this fun read, although the plot was a bit predictable:



And read this one as well: Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children by Ransom Riggs:



Next, I just checked out Drift by Rachel Maddow as an audiobook, she narrates it as well and I always enjoy when the author narrates their own works.


----------



## Nancy Beck

It's a non-fiction book, but it's pertinent to my current situation. My temp job assignment is ending (lots of not-so-nice behind the scenes stuff going on, but whatever), and a couple of months ago I had picked up Winning At Interview by Alan Jones:



Although I'm guessing the dude who wrote it is British, I think anyone almost anywhere can gain insight into the whole interviewing process. He really opened my eyes to a bunch of things, and I'm sure I'll learn another few things. The interview I have tomorrow is for a temp-to-perm job, but it doesn't matter: a job interview is a job interview.

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Wow, a book about introverts - sounds awesome.

I've put it on my Wish List.


----------



## hsuthard

Nancy Beck said:


> Wow, a book about introverts - sounds awesome.
> 
> I've put it on my Wish List.


I'm finding it really interesting so far, it's very well researched. It even has a section at the back relating to children, which I'm hoping will help me relate better to my son.


----------



## Steve Cerutti

I tend to alternate fiction books with nonfiction (usually history) and right now I'm in a nonfiction book, _Ghost On The Throne_.



I'm halfway through, and Romm has taken a very complicated time period and made it rather easy to follow.

Steve


----------



## FrankZubek

Greg Cox Star Trek: The Rings of Time
The plot to any Star Trek book has to be really interesting any more for me to pick it up as I have had my fill of Trek stories.

But....

This is pretty darn good. Captain Kirk in HIS time touches a probe that the Enterprise encounters and beamed aboard and somehow gets zapped into the body of an astronaut back in the twenty first century!

In fact, the astronaut ( or his soul or inner being if you will) gets zapped into Kirk's body in Kirk's century!

For dramatic purposes, both ships are in the middle of a crisis so this is no time for either Captain to be having a literal out-of-body experience, two hundred years apart.

Now as the story progresses.... Kirk has to figure out how to solve the crisis where he is in addition to trying to keep his new shipmates from figuring out that THEIR Captain isn't even inside his own body anymore. (And Captain Christopher isn't having fun either since Spock, trying to save a planet, decides it best for THAT captain to remain in isolation under the observation of McCoy until they can figure out what they can do.)

If you like the classic Trek books I recommend this one. All the standards are there. McCoy gets a few nice quips in there and Spock takes the Captain's chair during the crisis and handles the multiple problems of saving a planet as well as keeping the crew in the dark to the fact that Captain Kirk has the inner being of a man from two hundred years ago trapped in his body.

Very imaginative and well written


----------



## Brenda Sorrels

The Barbarian Nurseries by Hector Tobar - so far, so good!


----------



## KayKenyon

I just finished Jamrach's Menagerie by Carol Birch. It's a Man-Booker award finalist. I must say this is one of the most amazing books I have read in my life. It offers extraordinary prose and deep, almost unbearable emotions, a coming of age story set on an English whaling ship. Transcendent, some review said. I agree.


----------



## dalivi

http://www.amazon.com/Stalk-ebook/dp/B007OAGO22/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333592051&sr=8-2

Great book. Looking forward to the next one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/B007OAGO22/ref=sib_dp_kd#reader-link


----------



## DH_Sayer

Still chugging through War and Peace, maybe 350 pages in. Putting it down briefly to leaf through the new Conversations with David Foster Wallace book that just came out. Really inspiring, thought-provoking stuff, for both writer and reader.

DHS


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Ten Times Guilty by Brenda Hill:



And about to start Nice Girl: Whatever Happened to Baby Tegan Lane by Rachael Jane Chin:



It's the story of Keli Lane, a former Australian water polo player, who was convicted of the 1996 murder of her newborn baby Tegan, and three counts of lying under oath. The baby has never been found.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Really enjoying



But wish I had more time to read it. . . .I'm only getting a chapter or two a day because of other life commitments. If I'm not done by the end of tax season, though, the next day will be dedicated to it!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Stephen King's daunting 11/22/63. I may need wrist supports, since I bought ther hardcover. On Kindle have several books going including Dave Zeltserman's new novella The Dame.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone,

Just finished Calico Joe by John Grisham, and I'm reading Come Home by Lisa Scottoline.

Ethan


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

FrankZubek said:


> Greg Cox Star Trek: The Rings of Time
> The plot to any Star Trek book has to be really interesting any more for me to pick it up as I have had my fill of Trek stories.
> 
> But....
> 
> This is pretty darn good. Captain Kirk in HIS time touches a probe that the Enterprise encounters and beamed aboard and somehow gets zapped into the body of an astronaut back in the twenty first century!
> 
> In fact, the astronaut ( or his soul or inner being if you will) gets zapped into Kirk's body in Kirk's century!
> 
> For dramatic purposes, both ships are in the middle of a crisis so this is no time for either Captain to be having a literal out-of-body experience, two hundred years apart.
> 
> Now as the story progresses.... Kirk has to figure out how to solve the crisis where he is in addition to trying to keep his new shipmates from figuring out that THEIR Captain isn't even inside his own body anymore. (And Captain Christopher isn't having fun either since Spock, trying to save a planet, decides it best for THAT captain to remain in isolation under the observation of McCoy until they can figure out what they can do.)
> 
> If you like the classic Trek books I recommend this one. All the standards are there. McCoy gets a few nice quips in there and Spock takes the Captain's chair during the crisis and handles the multiple problems of saving a planet as well as keeping the crew in the dark to the fact that Captain Kirk has the inner being of a man from two hundred years ago trapped in his body.
> 
> Very imaginative and well written


This sounds really good, I may just have to pick it up when I am done with my current novels!


----------



## KayKenyon

I've just finished a completely excellent literary spy novel, The Tourist, by Olen Steinhauer. The main character Milo Weaver is believable, intriguing. Not your average bitter CIA protagonist.


----------



## Rebecca Burke

Wow, The Tourist sounds great. I love books like that. I recently read a very decent thriller called Hurting Distance by a British writer, Sophie Hannah, I believe. 

Right now I'm reading Open City, by Teju Cole, and enjoying it though it is by no means a tightly plotted page-turner; more of a meandering, thoughtful, literary work by a very smart writer. A great New York City novel.


----------



## Linjeakel

Now that Ms Rowling has relented in her stand against ebooks, I'm finally reading the Harry Potter series for the very first time.

I'm finding her style very easy to get on with and the stories surprisingly entertaining - I did worry they might be a little 'young' for me, or even bit bland, but I'm enjoying the experience. I haven't seen all the movies, but I find the books are much clearer, somehow - I can keep track of who everyone is and what they're doing.

Another good thing of course, is that unlike those who read them when first published, I won't have to wait months/years between books, or queue up overnight in the rain to buy them. 

Two down, five to go!


----------



## tsmadigan

Joseph Kanon's Stardust. Love his depiction of post war Hollywood, the effects of the Holocaust on its survivors, communist paranoia. Oh, and there's a nifty murder mystery and romance thrown in, too.

In another post, just stated my love for the Scottish writer Kate Atkinson, source material for the Case Histories programs on Masterpiece Mystery. As an aspirant novelist myself. She inspires like few others I have read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Now that Ms Rowling has relented in her stand against ebooks, I'm finally reading the Harry Potter series for the very first time.
> 
> I'm finding her style very easy to get on with and the stories surprisingly entertaining - I did worry they might be a little 'young' for me, or even bit bland, but I'm enjoying the experience. I haven't seen all the movies, but I find the books are much clearer, somehow - I can keep track of who everyone is and what they're doing.
> 
> Another good thing of course, is that unlike those who read them when first published, I won't have to wait months/years between books, or queue up overnight in the rain to buy them.
> 
> Two down, five to go!


The writing style matures as the kids in the story do. . . . . .I think you'll enjoy them all. . . .


----------



## RangerXenos

I've finally taken the plunge into George R. R. Martin's A Song of Fire and Ice series, I'm reading the first book. God, the man has a way with the written word! I saw the first season on HBO last year, and we're enjoying Season 2, so I thought it was time. HUGE books though, it's going to take a while to get through this series.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Can't remember the last time I posted&#8230; Recently finished GRACELING, now reading THE SCORPIO RACES.

 

Had a couple DNFs in between, including 50 SHADES OF GRAY.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Burning Angel by John Connelly


----------



## Jeff Shelby

I just finished The Future of Us by Jay Asher and Carolyn Mackler - LOVED IT!!!



Not onto Sara Gran's Claire DeWitt and The City of the Dead - really good so far...


----------



## Beatriz

Luvmy4brats said:


> For reference, here's the thread for 2011:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47257.0.html
> 
> And here's the thread for 2010:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17523.msg334718.html#msg334718


I just finished "Behind the Beautiful Forevers" by Katherine Boo and I loved it.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just finished this one last night. Very good book. If you liked Hunger Games you'd probably enjoy this one as well. 


Haven't read any John Grisham in years, but this one came up from the library so it's next on my list.


----------



## paisanofthedead

What my Sociology teacher thinks I'm reading:
The Textbook
What is actually being read on top of said textbook:
The House on the Borderland
-William Hope Hodgson

I vote Pepper for best supporting character in a horror story


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Just finished "The Man Who Ended History" by Ken Liu.  Very heavy reading.  Also very, very well done.


----------



## Ethan Jones

I'm reading The Innocent by David Baldacci.

Ethan


----------



## flipside

Nancy Fulda said:


> Just finished "The Man Who Ended History" by Ken Liu. Very heavy reading. Also very, very well done.


I concur. It's a great story.


----------



## purplesmurf

I'm in the middle of "I shall wear midnight" by Terry Pratchet. I just love all the Tiffany Aching books, they are so much fun, although this one has very serious undertone to it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

You know (and I'm ashamed to admit it), I've never read a Pratchet book.


----------



## wholesalestunna

For some reason I've gotten bored with my regular indie authors and gone to the new York times best seller list authors lately.  I just finished Defending Jacob and it was an awesome book. Now I'm giving my first Vince Flynn book a shot by reading Transfer of Power. Once I'm done with that I have the third of Lee Childs Jack Reacher books, Tripwire, waiting on me.


----------



## laurie_lu

Fifty Shades of Grey

By E L James


----------



## eldereno

laurie_lu said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey
> 
> By E L James


Let us all know what you thought of it. I finished the entire trilogy not long ago. Steamy for sure! Ending predictable but I had to get to the end!

Now finishing the third book of the Hunger Games trilogy. A little late to that game, I know!


----------



## MarkLawson

New to Kindleboards. Hi everyone!
Recently started a small business so reading all the top books that every entrepreneur should read.
Reached a good pace with 3 books a week now  

Last week, I finished these three:

1. "Reality Check" by Guy Kawasaki
Loved it! The guy (no point intended) is just good at writing books that you simply cannot put down.

2. "Potemkin, Inc." by Philippe Joly
Great first book! A bit short maybe, but very interesting and original. Ideal read when starting a business 

3. The "E-Myth Revisited" by Michael Gerber
Hmmm! More of the same.


----------



## balaspa

I actually just finished the Hunger Games trilogy.  I found it rather inspiring for my own work.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Amongst My Enemies by William F. Brown.


----------



## balaspa

I just read the Hunger Games trilogy in paper form.  I am anxiously awaiting the Stephen King/Joe Hill team-up Throttle, due out this week and then the new Dark Tower book the following week by Mr. King.


----------



## drenee

I finished the audio version of The Magician's Assistant.  Very very good.  The ending was a teeny bit disappointing, but did not distract from the beauty of the story.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Picked this up a week or so ago when it was free: 

Started it today. Couldn't get into it. Too disjointed. . . .and didn't like the style of not using any quotations. I guess it was all on purpose but it didn't work for me. Plus, the main guy killed a dog for no good reason I could see within the first 3%. I'm not a crazy animal lover. . .but it just seemed unnecessary. I think I managed to get to 7% before I decided I was not liking it and being bored at the same time.

Anyway, decided to try this next:  Also picked it up free a few days ago.

Oh, and I finished  last night. Good as usual. . . .looking forward to the next.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Beyond Sanctuary by Janet Morris.



I was a HUGE fan of the Thieve's World books way back when and I'm not really sure how I ever missed this novel and those that come after. Anyway, I'm remedying this oversight.

IMO, Tempus has got to be one of the most unappreciated anti-heroes in the fantasy genre.


----------



## Tracey

I finished the Hunger Games series a couple of weeks ago and loved it. Went on to Time's Legacy and as usual Barbara Erskine didn't disappoint.

Now I am reading Asylum Lake which I got for free last week and it is really good. Jumps around a bit but not so much that you can't follow it.


----------



## Darlene Jones

Just finished _The Girl Who Fell From the Sky_ - wonderful story and have started _Divorce Islamic Styke._ I wish more of Lakhous' books were translated.


----------



## hsuthard

Just started reading the latest #1 Ladies Detective Agency book:



And am listening to Rachel Maddow's Drift:


Just finished A Darkness More Than Night, by Michael Connelly, which I had somehow skipped:


And Hostage by Robert Crais:


And Live Wire by Harlen Coben:


----------



## EmilyG

In the Garden of Beasts: Love, Terror, and an American Family in Hitler's Berlin by Erik Larson

And to balance the heavy, denseness of Larson's book:

Blue Straggler by Kathy Lynn Harris

which is a much more fun, lighter read.


----------



## tahliaN

I'Ve just finsihed one I really want to crow about. Magnus Opus by Jonathon Gould, it's delightful. Tolkein meets Dr Seuss.


----------



## drenee

The Railway Viaduct. Book three in the series.
deb


----------



## scottawilliamsbooks

I'm reading "The Time It Never Rained" by Elmer Kelton, voted the greatest Western writer of all time. It's not your typical western. It's set in the 1950s in West Texas and deals with illegal immigration, race issues, ranching economics, and the increasing dependence on the ranching/agricultural community on government subsidies. The characters are well drawn and the story compelling.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Currently engrossed in _Le Divorce_. Had to read it in a Contemp. Lit. class in college and, as with all college reads, had to breeze through it in 1-2 days alongside a long list of other reads, so I couldn't really enjoy it. Now I'm enjoying it as a fun, spring-time read. And now I want to go to Paris. haha



Also reading another fun "college day read." This time, again, in peace and (as with all Shakespeare for me) _slowly._


----------



## R. M. Reed

Plague Town, by Dana Fredsti. I am reading the paperback because I bought it at a book signing. If you like lots of zombie goodness combined with references to movies, snappy comments, and kicking a**, read it.

http://www.amazon.com/Plague-Town-Ashley-Parker-Novel/dp/0857686356


----------



## Ethan Jones

What Doesn't Kill You by Iris Johanesen.

Ethan


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

About half way through and very much enjoying By The Iowa Sea, by Joe Blair:


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Right now I am attempting to go through the complete works of Stephen King in published order. Been at it for a little while (took a break to read some other books too). I am currently in the middle of Firestarter. When I got to The Stand, I just read the Complete Uncut Version. Not going to read the original version and the Uncut.


----------



## Jedidiah

I just finished The Island Shifters (Oath of Blood) by Zambito. What a great book. For anyone who likes a good fantasy tale this one will not dissapoint. Very well written.


----------



## Mark Jacobs

Not usually one for true crime stories but just finished Capote's In Cold Blood. As a journalist, I'd been meaning to read it for years since it's always referred to as the classic example of the non-fiction novel. Though parts of it were slow, it definitely showed you the "true" side of crime drawing some real sympathy for the murder victims. As a side note, I was reporting on a boxing/martial arts event recently, being granted access to one of the gyms that had several fighters competing. I brought In Cold Blood with me to read when things got slow. But when one of the fighters showed up, I was sitting there reading it and realized this particular fighter was on parole for murder. I doubt he was familiar with the oeuvre of Capote's work but didn't want to take the chance on offending him and hid the book under my jacket.


----------



## Cathy21

I am reading The Codex file by Miles Etherton which so far is very good. It stretches credulity to start with but about 20% into it you realise that you have bought into its reality.


----------



## Meka

43% into "The Last Bookstore in America" by Amy Stewart. Very entertaining!


----------



## balaspa

Just downloaded the Joe Hill/Stephen King short story "Throttle."  And I plan on buying King's newest one when it comes out next week.


----------



## RangerXenos

About halfway through this one. Odd book, I still can't decide if I like it or not, but as it's a YA novel it's a quick read so I'll finish it!


----------



## tinytoy

Just picked it up from the library after a bit of a wait, and cannot wait to start it:

Voyager (Outlander) by Diana Gabaldon



I just finished 1984 by George Orwell and found it to be a great book.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just started THE LANGUAGE OF FLOWERS for my book club last night, and I'm already fairly entranced.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Fallen Angels by Connie Dial.


----------



## lilybean

The House of Thunder

The Key to Midnight

Both by Dean Koontz, and both read previously when I was about...16. What can I say, guilty pleasures.


----------



## JenniferRenee

I'm currently reading _The Dovekeepers_ by Alice Hoffman. I normally love her books. This book is very good, but I'm finding it difficult to keep reading. I'm about 20% into it. I know I'll finish, but I'm not sure how long it will take me.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm reading the memoir of Ullyses S. Grant. I'm doing it as research for a story, but I find that Grant had a dry wit and was quite interesting. He leaves out his business failures and possible drinking problem (There are a lot of different opinions on how much he drank even now.) but clearly shows he was a smart guy and effective general because he didn't worry about his career or what others thought of him.


----------



## JRainey

I'm currently reading Changeless by Gail Carriger, from The Parasol Protectorate series. I'm enjoying the crap outta these books!


----------



## anguabell

JRainey said:


> I'm currently reading Changeless by Gail Carriger, from The Parasol Protectorate series. I'm enjoying the crap outta these books!


I love them all! They would make a wonderful movie.


----------



## Vegasgyrl007

Kind of scary to admit but I read multiple novels at once (or rather I always have multiple novels on going).

At the moment, I am reading:

Lover Awakened by JR Ward
First Drop of Crimson by Jeaniene Frost
Blood on the Bayou by Stacey Jay
Unholy Ghosts by Stacia Kane

I do actually finish books though I probably seem scatterbrained. In the past week, I have finished Dead on the Delta by Stacey Jay and Lothaire by Kresley Cole. 

I also read mystery and thrillers along with horror as well but I have been on an urban fantasy/paranormal romance kick lately.


----------



## wholesalestunna

I'm reading Tripwire by Lee Child... I love the Reacher series!


----------



## Rebecca Burke

I'm on a Nordic crime fiction spree .

Just finished Headhunters by Jo Nesbo and am ripping into another one of his, The Snowman. Began with his novel Nemesis a while back and couldn't put it down. Very sharp writer--astute psychological insights. Somehow his prose style is strong enough to survive translation.


----------



## Vegasgyrl007

Rebecca Burke said:


> I'm on a Nordic crime fiction spree .
> 
> Just finished Headhunters by Jo Nesbo and am ripping into another one of his, The Snowman. Began with his novel Nemesis a while back and couldn't put it down. Very sharp writer--astute psychological insights. Somehow his prose style is strong enough to survive translation.


Rebecca, not to hijack or compare authors but is Nesbo's work as good as Stieg Larsson? I loved The Millennium Trilogy as I spent time in Stockholm and it brought back so many memories. I would love to discover some other good Nordic crime writers too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eliza Baum

I'm in between books. Again!  My TBR pile is too huge for me to choose easily. I guess I'll have to go back to the ole eeny-meeny-miney-mo.

I've got two from the library right now, so it'll _probably_ be one of these next:


----------



## Mollyb52

Just finished the Fifty Shades Of Grey trilogy.  A fairy tale for grown up women.  A true guilty pleasure.


----------



## Michael Drysdale

Before I Go To Sleep by S.J Watson.  A thriller dealing with amnesia.


----------



## Indy

I am on a reread of The Satanic Verses, and it is now on my kindle.  Last year sometime it became available.  I just woke up one day thinking, hmm I wonder if that is any good on the second go-round, and you know what, it's better.


----------



## RangerXenos

DTB, I picked this one up when our local Borders closed up; finally getting around to reading some of the ones I bought at 80% off!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished and absolutely adored THE LANGUAGE OF FLOWERS. Now starting GRAFFITI MOON.


----------



## Cathy21

I'm about half way through SUNBURNT by MD Keating which is an unusual novel because it is written like a film script. So far I think it is really good and I don't think it will be long before I have finished it.


----------



## cshenold

I'm reading Stephen King's new book about the Kennedy assasination, "The Writer's Work-Out" and Sophie Littlefield's post apocalyptic, "Horizon"-really good. Lurve my books.


----------



## balaspa

Just pre-ordered the new Stephen King one due out this Tuesday.  Cant wait!


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished _The Litigators _ last night...my first John Grisham book in quite a few years and it was pretty good. Then I started _Betrayal_ by Danielle Steel...my first book by her in quite a few years as well. Suddenly all of my library books on hold are now available...I can't read that fast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading _The Black Stiletto_

which was recently a Kindle Daily Deal but I missed it; member The Hooded Claw has loaned it to me. Just started it...

Betsy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Reading Eat, Pray, Love: One Woman's Search for Everything Across Italy, India and Indonesia by Elizabeth Gilbert. And I love it so far. (I've never seen the movie).










http://www.amazon.com/Eat-Pray-Love-Everything-ebook/dp/B000PDYVVG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1335074220&sr=8-1

Dawn


----------



## SadieSForsythe

a little absurdo alison wonderland.



_Adding this as I think this is the one Sadie is talking about. Note that this is lendable and I have a copy if anyone wants to borrow it--Betsy_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished 

Rather disappointing. It had been a freebie a while back. And looked interesting. . . a steampunk adventure with a touch of romance from the description. Yeah. Not so much. The steampunk elements were practically non existent. Though it started off good, the entire middle is much ado about dresses and coiffures and balls and such and nothing special. There were a few plot twists -- only one of which was any sort of surprise. And it was so random with no explanation that it smacked of deus ex machina. The ending I found lame. So, I'd give it 3 stars -- it was o.k.

Next up is . It's a short novel I picked up a week ago or so.

And then I'll move on to my 'borrow' for April:  It looks to be a much longer book . . . . 

Oh, and if I just have a few minutes and don't want to dip into something more, I will check out a word in  which I picked up last fall for a buck via one of the 'Special Offers'.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Reading Eat, Pray, Love: One Woman's Search for Everything Across Italy, India and Indonesia by Elizabeth Gilbert. And I love it so far. (I've never seen the movie).


I loved it too. India was the slowest section for me, but also the most thought-provoking. The movie was visually lovely but lacked the depth of the book.


----------



## Brenda Sorrels

Just atarted reading The Mill River Recluse by Darcie Chan!

An Indie Writer ......success story.
So far, so good!


----------



## bordercollielady

Going back to read one of the early Phillip Margolin books - first book with lawyer - Amanda Jaffe


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I read . Sadly, another disappointment. Well enough written, but there really was no resolution to the main plot complication. So, what was the point? 3 stars.

And, since I'd also picked it up free recently and had time this afternoon, I read . Another short novel; definitely Steam punk. . .but almost seemed like it was trying too hard. . .too many long words and fancy names for things. And the story was lacking in detail, with a few small inconsistencies. It's also apparently the first of a series. I'll not bother with the later installments. 2 stars.

And I've read the first chapter of my 'borrow' for April:  It feels like a historical but set in the future. . . . liking so far, but that one chapter barely got to 2%. . .definitely longer!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I loved it too. India was the slowest section for me, but also the most thought-provoking. The movie was visually lovely but lacked the depth of the book.


I haven't gotten to India yet, but we are expecting a power outage so it could happen later tonight.

Dawn


----------



## gemini dream

Really enjoyed spending part of the weekend re-reading J.D. Hallowell's Dragon Fate http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Fate-ebook/dp/B006OT9IKO, in anticipation of the sequel coming out soon, and then starting on Myke Cole's http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Ops-Control-Point-ebook/dp/B005ERIJ2U Shadow Ops: Control Point. So far, both are are well worth the money.


----------



## Candee15

Harry Shannon said:


> Stephen King's daunting 11/22/63. I may need wrist supports, since I bought ther hardcover. On Kindle have several books going including Dave Zeltserman's new novella The Dame.


I loved 11/22/63...but I read it on my Kindle


----------



## iralangstein

Just read "Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close."  Fantastic.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Finished








Also read








So, now I am on


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Harry Shannon said:


> Stephen King's daunting 11/22/63. I may need wrist supports, since I bought ther hardcover. On Kindle have several books going including Dave Zeltserman's new novella The Dame.


11/22/63 was one of the best King books I have ever read. Cannot wait to read it again. But I have a ways to go.


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished this one  yesterday and really enjoyed it. It was a fast read and predictable I suppose, but still very good, I thought.

Now I have started  and hope that it lives up to all of the hype.


----------



## Rasi22

I am just starting Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter. Looks good.


----------



## cblewgolf

Coding Isis by a fellow Inide (I think).
Good so far (25% in).


----------



## RSHunter88

I'm reading Empyreal Fate by Rachel Hunter right now.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Just started reading the Wool Omnibus


----------



## Eliza Baum

Recently finished and really enjoyed:



Trying to make up my mind on what to read next.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I just finished alison wonderland and have just started flux mark faulkner.


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished _11/22/63,_ by Stephen King.



The book that I'm reading now is _Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back,_ by Todd Burpo. It's going to be a quick read, and is a story that I've been wanting to read.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Act of Terror by Marc Cameron.

Ethan


----------



## RPMcMurphy

I've almost finished Underworld by Don DeLillo and The Hero with a Thousand Faces by Joseph Campbell.  Not sure what I want to start next.


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up:The Hunger Games trilogy I am disturbed by the premise, but its holding my interest

in an effort to stick to one of my reading resolutions for 2012 next up are a couple of short Indie/free books I've had for awhile

Trading up by Sandra Edwards

and
A slice of Life by Margaret Lake


----------



## Eliza Baum

Started it last night. I'm not very far in yet, but it's had a promising start.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I bought the hardback of _A Dance With Dragons_ a while ago, and finally opened it to read today. I bought the hardback to give some business to my friendly local bookstore, but it would sure be easier to read on my Kindle. One of my cats thinks she can sit on me any time I am in my TV/Reading chair and with the Kindle I can hold it and turn pages with one hand. With the hardback there's no way for the cat to arrange herself that lets me easily turn pages. Anyway, I know some people are less enchanted with this series than they used to be, but Mr. Martin has dragged me in with his writing style. I wish I could remember everything that happened in the last book.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Slight amendment to my Stephen King Experiment. I have decided to read all of his books in Published Order except for the Dark Tower Series. Since his new book came out earlier this week and occurs between books 4 and 5 I have decided to read those in Chronological Order once I have finished the other books in Published Order. 
So, after finishing The Running Man, I am now on Different Seasons. Finished _Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption_ and now I am on _Apt Pupil_.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Cindy416 said:


> I just finished _11/22/63,_ by Stephen King.


I adored this book. Thought it was one of his best. read it in like 3 days.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

I'm reading Anna Quindlen's new memoir Lots of cake, plenty of candles. Love Anna's work. Also reading an indie As the Night Falls by SM Blooding.


----------



## EmilyG

_The Expats_ by Chris Pavone

It is a nice change of pace from _In the Garden of Beasts: Love, Terror, and an American Family in Hitler's Berlin _ which took me forever to finish.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Just started _The Maltese Falcon_ by Dashielle Hammett, and so far it is excellent.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished GRAFFITI MOON, which was really good, and recently started BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## LCLarson

I had to do it... bought the Hunger Games trilogy and just finished it. I really enjoyed it.

Now I'm reading All God's Creatures and I'm pleased to say it is incredibly enjoyable. Of late, I end up not finishing about half the books I start (reading too many 'free books'), but this makes the grade.


----------



## Neekeebee

I read _All God's Creatures_ a while back and remember enjoying it also.

Just finished:
A couple of freebies:
 _Year of the Chick_ by Romi Moodi, chick lit
and  _Crossroads Road_ by Jeff Kay (quite funny)
and  _G is for Gumshoe_ by Sue Grafton. All pretty good.

Continuing with the Grafton series with  _H is for Homicide_.

N


----------



## Tracey

I am reading The Zombie Wilson Diaries.  Hilarious and surprisingly good.  Racing through it fairly quickly and have no idea what to get on to next!


----------



## LCLarson

I see those zombie books and vampire books selling so well, but I just can't quite take to them.

My two kids are reading Horses Of The Sun which is free at the moment. I love free books but there are a lot that are not that great - this one seems to be a goody. The fifteen year old has just finished it and she was crying her eyes out, so I guess she thought it was good, and they made me buy the second in the series, Horses Of The Light and it seems now I have to read them both. I'm reading the vet book (above) All God's Creatures AND I'm reading Horses Of The Sun at the same time, and hope this animal theme doesn't lead to us to moving out of town onto a farm. The quiet life would kill me!


----------



## Cindy416

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I adored this book. Thought it was one of his best. read it in like 3 days.


I thought the book was really good, too, but I saved it for the times that I walked on my treadmill. By doing that, I made sure that I'd use my treadmilll daily.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Almost done with _Swimming with the Dead_, by Kathy Brandt:



A good read... a Denver policewoman specializing in SCUBA diving travels to the Virgin Islands to look into a drowning. First of four in the series. The last book was published in 2007, I believe. I want more!

The only negative is that the eco-message can get a bit repetitive.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107

starting Lone wolf by Jodi Picoult


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Finished









Next up is


----------



## balaspa

Finished the latest Stephen King book in The Dark Tower series and now going back to Dashiell Hammett and "The Glass Key."


----------



## DYB

I haven't updated this in a while. I've finished a few books: Louise Penny's "A Trick of the Light" was almost as wonderful as the previous books in her Inspector Gamache series. Although it's turning a little too soap opery for me. I'll still read the next installments, but I hope she pulls back a bit.

Charlie Huston's "Already Dead" is a lot of fun. And John Ajvide Lindqvist's "Let The Right One In" was great overall. But a bit unwieldy. I think he created one subplot too many, which made the book go on for a couple of hundred pages longer than it should have. And the ending was unsatisfying because it's so abrupt. After all the abuse Oskar suffered one wanted to see the vengeance in a bit more (gruesome) detail.

And right now I'm starting George R.R. Martin's "A Storm of Swords" for our Book Klub here.


----------



## flipside

Currently juggling four books:


----------



## SSJPabs

I usually read PDFs and such, but right now I'm reading a book called:

_Empires and Barbarians : The Fall of Rome and the Birth of Europe _by Peter Heather. For those who are into educational non-fiction, I'd recommend it.


----------



## DYB

Linjeakel said:


> Now that Ms Rowling has relented in her stand against ebooks, I'm finally reading the Harry Potter series for the very first time.
> 
> I'm finding her style very easy to get on with and the stories surprisingly entertaining - I did worry they might be a little 'young' for me, or even bit bland, but I'm enjoying the experience. I haven't seen all the movies, but I find the books are much clearer, somehow - I can keep track of who everyone is and what they're doing.
> 
> Another good thing of course, is that unlike those who read them when first published, I won't have to wait months/years between books, or queue up overnight in the rain to buy them.
> 
> Two down, five to go!


The third book is where things take a turn for the darker and more adult. In many ways I think Book 3 remains my favorite!


----------



## That Weird Guy....




----------



## djgross

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Finished and absolutely adored THE LANGUAGE OF FLOWERS.


Also adored THE LANGUAGE OF FLOWERS!

Just finished (and loved) this post-apocalyptic thriller...



Starting...


----------



## Jedidiah

Just finished Becoming and working on Central. Really, really good books!


----------



## Tracey

I finished



This book was hilarious and I could just imagine it all happening. I lol'd in some places. BUT it ended really abruptly which was a bit of a downer in the end.

Last night started



So far so good. It has jumped around a bit but I am only about 3% in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this yesterday: 

It was my "borrow" for April. A LONG book. . .definitely a saga. . . . read like a historical but actually set something like a thousand years in the future in an fairly successful agrarian, sea-faring (sails) society. Their success means they're besieged by other not so successful societies. Set generally on the south and east coast of Ireland. . . . nicely celtic in flavor. There were some thin threads left dangling, but the author promises a follow up. I'll watch for it.

And now for something completely different: I just started  which is the latest "Mary Russell" title. Well, latest, so far -- there's a new one due in September.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've just finished reading all seven of the Harry Potter  books back to back. Although I'd seen two or three of the movies before, I'd never read the books and I really enjoyed reading them as one complete story.

I had reservations about whether I would enjoy them and I think it wasn't until about the second or third book that I really started to feel this was something special. But the wealth of detail and the imagination of the author slowly builds a world that it's impossible not to get drawn into. Everytime Harry gets one up on the bad guys you find yourself doing a kind of mental fist-pump and then when he's suffering and losing you're turning the pages faster and faster to try and find out what happens.

One of the plus points of the books was all the peripheral characters, who also go on that epic journey with Harry, many of them children like him, growing up and finding out about themselves, what their strengths and weakness are, who they really want to be. People like Neville Longbottom who starts out as a


Spoiler



stuttering 11 year old Squib, terrified of his own shadow, unable even to stand up for himself, let alone others.


 By the end of Deathly Hallows, aged 17/18


Spoiler



by dint of sheer hard work and effort, he's not just a confident and competent wizard, but a battle hardened veteran, risking his life again and again in defence of Hogwarts, fired by an unswerving belief that Harry will return and save the day. I was so glad he was one of the characters who lived to see the end of the battle!



I guess the real test is, did I want it to end? Well, yes, I wanted to find out what happened, but then I'd have been happy if there'd been another book - Harry Potter, the next generation, anyone....? 

Now, of course, I need to watch all the movies!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

So glad you enjoyed HP. 

Once you love the books, you naturally want to watch the movies, but there's no way they can capture everything. I thought the first movies (say 1-3 ish) were a bit childish/stilted, mostly b/c the main actors were so young and inexperienced. (And some of the effects weren't up to par.) But I really, really enjoyed movies 4-7 (or 4-8 since they split the last book into 2).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I've just finished reading all seven of the Harry Potter  books back to back. Although I'd seen two or three of the movies before, I'd never read the books and I really enjoyed reading them as one complete story.
> 
> I had reservations about whether I would enjoy them and I think it wasn't until about the second or third book that I really started to feel this was something special. But the wealth of detail and the imagination of the author slowly builds a world that it's impossible not to get drawn into. Everytime Harry gets one up on the bad guys you find yourself doing a kind of mental fist-pump and then when he's suffering and losing you're turning the pages faster and faster to try and find out what happens.
> 
> One of the plus points of the books was all the peripheral characters, who also go on that epic journey with Harry, many of them children like him, growing up and finding out about themselves, what their strengths and weakness are, who they really want to be. People like Neville Longbottom who starts out as a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> stuttering 11 year old Squib, terrified of his own shadow, unable even to stand up for himself, let alone others.
> 
> 
> By the end of Deathly Hallows, aged 17/18
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> by dint of sheer hard work and effort, he's not just a confident and competent wizard, but a battle hardened veteran, risking is life again and again in defence of Hogwarts, fired by an unswerving belief that Harry will return and save the day. I was so glad he was one of the characters who lived to see the end of the battle!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the real test is, did I want it to end? Well, yes, I wanted to find out what happened, but then I'd have been happy if there'd been another book - Harry Potter, the next generation, anyone....?
> 
> Now, of course, I need to watch all the movies?


See. We told you. 

Now, give it a few months, and then read them again. . . .they are completely different when you know what's coming and you can pick up some prefiguring clues. . . . . .


----------



## RangerXenos

Finished this one earlier this week, and I was disappointed with it. I haven't read any of the other books that this one is a spin off from, and probably won't.

Just started this one, and am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## ShanaMars

_Ten Thousand Saints_ by Eleanor Henderson.



It is so good! I am reading it slowly, so it will last.


----------



## anguabell

I am trying to read _Phoenix Rising_ - the first book in The Ministry of Peculiar Occurrences series. So far, I am not enjoying it as much as I expected. It is rather carelessly written, as if someone not quite good in writing was trying to describe a comics. Well, maybe it's just me. The book has so many enthusiastic reviews I almost feel bad about not liking it.


----------



## Neekeebee

DYB said:


> The third book is where things take a turn for the darker and more adult. In many ways I think Book 3 remains my favorite!


_Azkaban_ is my favorite, too. I think it's because as soon as I opened the book and saw the picture


Spoiler



of Sirius on the title page, I knew he had to be a good guy.





Linjeakel said:


> I guess the real test is, did I want it to end? Well, yes, I wanted to find out what happened, but then I'd have been happy if there'd been another book - Harry Potter, the next generation, anyone....?


G. Norman Lippert did write a James Potter series. (Son of Harry, not father of Harry.) There were 3 of them and he put them online for free at http://www.jamespotterseries.com/. I think Rowling even OK'd them. I admit I have not read them, but they got pretty good reviews on Goodreads.

Happy reading!

N


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Was reading Christine, but then I got a hold of my William W Johnstone Devil books. Read The Devil's Kiss on Monday, Read The Devil's HEart yesterday, started The Devil's Touch today.


----------



## SSJPabs

RangerXenos said:


> Finished this one earlier this week, and I was disappointed with it. I haven't read any of the other books that this one is a spin off from, and probably won't.


Stirling writes VAMPIRE fiction now? Wow. He's come a ways.


----------



## Linjeakel

Neekeebee said:


> G. Norman Lippert did write a James Potter series. (Son of Harry, not father of Harry.) There were 3 of them and he put them online for free at http://www.jamespotterseries.com/. I think Rowling even OK'd them. I admit I have not read them, but they got pretty good reviews on Goodreads.
> 
> Happy reading!
> 
> N


Interesting - I may have to take a look at those. Thanks.


----------



## Tracey

Finished

Dismember

Was actually pretty good and in the end I couldn't put it down.

Started



So far OK, but not that far into it. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Bloodman by Robert Pobi.

Ethan


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm currently reading:



and,



I'm a lot further along with the first one so far, though not for any particular reason other than it's been a while since I've read Lovecraft and I miss my Cthulhu.


----------



## Tracey Ivy

Just finished Phil Rickman's The Fabric of Sin - a good read. Takes place on the border of Herefordshire and Wales in Britain and is a bit spooky and historical although it is very present day.  Enjoyed it.


----------



## wholesalestunna

Tracey said:


> Last night started
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. It has jumped around a bit but I am only about 3% in.


I really liked that book once I got into it. It's very gory though


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished Deadlocked, the latest Sookie Stackhouse. I was so disappointed with this one. I love the characters, and the plot lines all seem to be letting them down.



Not sure what to start next, I'm going to see what the library has in . . .


----------



## Tracey

> I really liked that book once I got into it. It's very gory though


Yeah it is gory in parts, bit I don't mind a bit of gore. It was a little slow to start with but once it got going I couldn't put it down.


----------



## D.A.

I am re-reading, something I never do, and yet here I am re-reading Bel Canto by Ann Patchett.  I picked it up to check something and fell into it.  Such a great book.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

D.A. said:


> I am re-reading, something I never do, and yet here I am re-reading Bel Canto by Ann Patchett. I picked it up to check something and fell into it. Such a great book.


You know, I've been thinking about rereading BEL CANTO! And I want to check out STATE OF WONDER too.

I recently finished BEAUTIFUL and TWENTY BOY SUMMER and started ASHFALL.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kristan Hoffman said:


> You know, I've been thinking about rereading BEL CANTO! And I want to check out STATE OF WONDER too.
> 
> I recently finished BEAUTIFUL and TWENTY BOY SUMMER and started ASHFALL.


How are you liking ASHFALL? The author came to my kids' high school and talked with the kids about the book and signed copies. Then he did a writer's workshop at the local library later that day. My son is actually interested in reading the book and I thought it looked good as well. I'd be interested to hear what you think about it.


----------



## RangerXenos

About half way through, I'm enjoying it. I've never read anything else by the author, I picked it up at the library because of the wolves, which are an obsession of mine!


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish: Lone Wolf by Jodi Picoult
 very good

and will start: Death,Taxes, and a French Manicure by Diane Kelly hopefully a nice change of pace


----------



## Cindy416

I just started reading _Austenland_. I'm in need of a quick Jane Austen fix, so that might do.



After that, I'm going to read one of the following:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

KindleGirl said:


> How are you liking ASHFALL? The author came to my kids' high school and talked with the kids about the book and signed copies. Then he did a writer's workshop at the local library later that day. My son is actually interested in reading the book and I thought it looked good as well. I'd be interested to hear what you think about it.


A) From everything I've heard, the author Mike Mullin is awesome. I'm glad your son enjoyed his visit!

B) I'm not far enough in yet to say whether or not I like it (seriously like 5 pages?) but it came recommended from 2 of my good friends. Most book bloggers that I follow seem to really like it too.

C) I'll definitely let you know what I think once I get further in!


----------



## balaspa

The Glass Key by Dashiell Hammett.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished . It's about a film crew doing a film about a film crew doing a film about a production of _The Pirates of Penzance_ and then the film crew is abducted by real pirates and then the film crew is abducted by real pirates.  Some quite amusing bits and I always enjoy Mary Russell. 4*

Next I think I'll try  It was one of the books on the Kindle Daily Deal a few days ago.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Flat Spin by David Freed.

Ethan


----------



## djgross

ejg said:


> _The Expats_ by Chris Pavone


Loved !!!

Just finished (and enjoyed)...



Set in Paris with some parallels to _Mrs. Dalloway_. I'd almost call this a literary thriller. As Claire, a British diplomat's wife, roams Paris acquiring necessities for a critical dinner party, she starts to see her former lover among the crowds. But Niall, a member of the IRA who convinced a much younger Claire to commit an act that haunts her still, was buried twenty years ago. And that is just the beginning of her problems


----------



## wholesalestunna

I'm now reading Brad Thor's book Lions of Lucerne.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

djgross said:


> Just finished (and enjoyed)...
> 
> 
> 
> Set in Paris with some parallels to _Mrs. Dalloway_. I'd almost call this a literary thriller. As Claire, a British diplomat's wife, roams Paris acquiring necessities for a critical dinner party, she starts to see her former lover among the crowds. But Niall, a member of the IRA who convinced a much younger Claire to commit an act that haunts her still, was buried twenty years ago. And that is just the beginning of her problems


I've been looking at that. . .your little write up here makes it even more enticing than what they put on amazon. . . .I've sampled but not read it yet. . .will have to check it out. Thanks! 

Oh, and besides _The Seducer_, linked earlier, I have also started . Why? Well I picked up a different kindle that didn't happen to have the other already downloaded so just chose something that was on it. It's not exactly what I expected so far, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## mjlance

Just finished The Fault in Our Stars



Still trying to get through Anno Dracula



I love the premise, but the writing is only so-so in spots. It's one of those books where, if I force myself to pick it up, then it's really hard to put back down again. But, if for some reason I put it down, it's really hard to pick back up again. o_0


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading The Girl Who Played With Fire. 90+ pages in and finding it a bit slow and a tad boring. Hope the action picks up or I may not finish.


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. We told you.
> 
> Now, give it a few months, and then read them again. . . .they are completely different when you know what's coming and you can pick up some prefiguring clues. . . . . .


Yes, it's fascinating to re-read the books because you realize how much of the story is set-up books earlier. Characters and situations that seem irrelevant in an early book suddenly magnify in the latter ones. It's something one can only catch on a second-go-round. So glad you enjoyed them!!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet: A Novel. Mainly for research but it's a very good book.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

...fascinating book.


----------



## Tracey

Finished



and it turned out to be quite good. Was again a bit disappointed with the ending. It seemed rushed, but over all it wasn't bad.

Started



Not sure what I expected btu so far really enjoying it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished 

It was o.k. but disjointed I thought. . . and I couldn't decide if that was on purpose or not. I realize it was several different stories but they just didn't hang together for me, and yet they seemed like maybe they were supposed to.  I'd also been reading this in bits and pieces over several months so that could have been part of the problem.

Also finished 

Again, only o.k. Language was unnaturally 'correct' even if it was written in the 60's or so. Lots of build up, murder happens -- and you know who did it a la _Columbo_ -- but then the ending was fairly predictable. Not enthused. 

Have moved on to 

I like Preston and Child's _Pendergast_ books. . . . .hoping this new series will be as good. The edition also contains one of Child's solo efforts -- it nicely says that right at the beginning, explaining that _Sword_ ends at around 50% but there's another whole book after that. 

Oh, and I also started, on the Fire 

It's the first of a series and I think I'm going to have a new author to follow. . . . . .


----------



## VickiT

The Payback by Simon Kernick:



My first Simon Kernick novel, but it definitely won't be my last.


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia

just finished the reeds


----------



## Savannah_Page

For the Kindle:


Paperback/Bath time reading: 


Other paperbacks in the works, slowly but surely:


----------



## balaspa

Trying to finish off the collection of Dashielle Hammett novels I got for Christmas a few years back.  I just finished The Glass Key and have just started The Thin Man.

This is an actual book, by the way!  Paper, what an intriguing idea!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Finished  This while I was off work the last two days.

Just finished  on my lunch break.

Started  immediately following. Will not take long. Halfway done (it is only 127 pages).


----------



## maryruby

*When LOVE grows cold, the only way out* By: Dean A.O.O (Author) on kindle

A good very short read, enjoyed it


----------



## Barbara F

I'm beginning The Hunger Games today. I don't know why I've put it off. But my daughter's friends have pushed me to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . Not bad at all. . . . will likely check out the sequel. One correction, however -- the 'free' book that comes with it is not a Child novel but Brad Meltzer's  which is currently priced at $8.99 so that's not a bad deal. I bought the pair of 'em for $7.99 last November. Caveat -- I didn't like it as well as the Pendergast novels -- it's more action and less cerebral puzzle -- but I'd still give it 4 stars -- though they're probably red dwarfs rather than white giants. 

I haven't started the Meltzer one yet. . . . .decided to go with something completely different: I've just started . It's PD James' homage to Jane Austen. . . . .


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I've been reading Indies lately. I just finished budding magic by L.S. Fayne. It was much better than its cover let on. I'm currently reading Brunswick by Ann Hanies.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I've been reading the First Book of Lankhmar, by Fritz Leiber, which contains the first four books of the Fafhrd and Grey Mouser short story/novella collections.  Old style pulp sword and sorcery - so plenty of stories to be had.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

I just finished Fifty Shades of Grey and was really impressed.  I was somewhat shocked by all the negative reviews and wondered if the people were reading the same book.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

authormichellehughes said:


> I just finished Fifty Shades of Grey and was really impressed. I was somewhat shocked by all the negative reviews and wondered if the people were reading the same book.


Impressed or entertained? They are not necessarily the same thing. One I can completely understand, the other&#8230; Well let's just say I'm among those who would shock you.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Just started 

So far so good!


----------



## KindleGirl

I am finishing up the Fifty Shades series and ended up really liking it. Books 2 & 3 were MUCH MUCH better than book 1. They focused more on the relationship and people around them and not the sex so much. 2 & 3 were a lot different than book 1, I thought.

Up next from the library


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reading this in paper from the library (not available on Kindle):

so I can have an opinion on whether _Hunger Games_ is ripped off from it (so far, can't say that I think it is...) and reading 

on Kindle from the library for the Quasi Official Book Game Book Klub.

Betsy


----------



## Tracey Ivy

Just started the Jo Nesbo Harry Hole series.  Wonderful so far.  If you're a nordic mystery lover, these are for you.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Deception by David Magson.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## drenee

Betsy, after you read Shangai Girls you have to read Dreams of Joy.
deb


----------



## Kady Colter

I found a new Southern author who throws lots of scandal into her books but yet there's always love and hope -- Emily Sue Harvey from Southern Carolina - have read all of her books Space, Until These Hills, Homefires, loved loved Flavors - a novella.

She has a new novel to be released May 29th, 2012 _*Cocoon*_. Can't wait to read that one. A blogger, Annette Hart Kristynik who has three blogs and who does book reviews said, "I wasn't going to read it until June but got it in the mail yesterday and couldn't put it down." So that one sounds really good.

Emily Sue Harvey writes in the same vein as Jan Karon - if you like stories that take place in the South, _*Cocoon *_would be a good one.

http://www.emilysueharvey.com

Happy Reading everyone! ~Kady


----------



## stephaniehale

I'm currently reading this: 

I absolutely adore Dorothy Howell's Haley Randolph mysteries. They are so fun~


----------



## mlewis78

Finished reading the second book (which is a prequel to the first one) in the Aunt Dimity series by Nancy Atherton: *Aunt Dimity and the Duke*. Cozy sort of mystery.

I'm about to start *The Passage of Power* by Robert Caro, his 4th book about LBJ.


----------



## hsuthard

I read an Aunt Dimity book a while back, the first one, I think, and enjoyed it. It might be time to read another.

Just finished:



This one surprised me and entertained me. It's set in Hawaii and I enjoyed all the location-specific stuff, as I'll be moving there in TWO WEEKS!!!

Currently reading: 


I picked it up for free a while back and am enjoying it so far.


----------



## hsuthard

stephaniehale said:


> I'm currently reading this:
> 
> I absolutely adore Dorothy Howell's Haley Randolph mysteries. They are so fun~


I just clicked and it looks like it's not available yet. Did you get an ARC?


----------



## RangerXenos

A friend of mine lent this to me. I'm a big fan of Susan's columns in the Hartford Courant, but I'm less than thrilled with this so far.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just started the 2nd book in the trilogy. I enjoyed the first one, so hopefully this one is just as good.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently started and finished FIRE and BITTERBLUE by Kristin Cashore. Now onto SILVER SPARROW by Tayari Jones for book club. And I still have THE SCORPIO RACES and ASHFALL to finish...


----------



## jamesmonaghan

KindleGirl said:


> I just started the 2nd book in the trilogy. I enjoyed the first one, so hopefully this one is just as good.


Just finished this yesterday. What did you think? I enjoyed it less than book 1, although I thought it was good overall. Still, the BIG revelation at the end kind of ended up being a damp squib for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Finished this today:

I felt kind of meh about it. It's a big book, and it was just a lot of the same stuff over and over again to me. I can't say whether Suzanne Collins was influenced by it; Hunger Games seemed to have more in common with Running Man by Richard Bachman/Stephen King than with Battle Royale to me.

I've started reading:

on Kindle from the library for the Quasi Official Book Game Book Klub.



drenee said:


> Betsy, after you read Shangai Girls you have to read Dreams of Joy.
> deb


I'll check it out, Deb... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . Solid 4* read. . . nearly 5* but I'm undecided about whether I liked the ending. It wasn't illogical in anyway; I think I just could have thought of equally logical endings that I would have enjoyed more. So my problem, not the author's. I liked it well enough that I went ahead and got the second of the series: .

Meanwhile, I read a quick short by Lawrence Block: . Decent short story though it didn't have an "O Henry" type twist -- or else I'm just good because I figured it out nearly from the start.

Then. . . feeling like I wanted something longer but that I could chew through fairly quickly, I started . Picked it up when it was free a while back. Not in love with the writing style, but the story is definitely intriguing so far -- I'm 37% in.


----------



## drenee

Betsy, Dreams of Joy is the continuation of Shangia Girls.  Sorry I didn't clarify.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought it might have been, Deb.  I've reserved it from the library, plenty of time to read Shanghai Girls as I'm on a long waiting list for Dreams of Joy.

Really enjoying Shanghai Girls...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

jamesmonaghan said:


> Just finished this yesterday. What did you think? I enjoyed it less than book 1, although I thought it was good overall. Still, the BIG revelation at the end kind of ended up being a damp squib for me.


I'm only 20% into it right now. I'll report back when I finish. Does the ending make you want to read#3 when it comes out?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this last night: . Picked it up when it was free a while back. 3*. The writing was only so so, kind of amateurish, but the story was decent. The characters and plot would both have benefited from some fleshing out as well as the removal of some irrelevant details and unneeded scenes. Probably won't get the others in the series.


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish fun read
and start


----------



## That Weird Guy....




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Officially begun.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Officially begun.


Be sure to let us know (or at least me  ) how you liked this. I haven't read it yet, but love all things Pemberly.


----------



## That Weird Guy....




----------



## JRWoodward

ON THE EDGE, by Ilona Andrews. It's an urban contemporary fantasy and paranormal romance set in Georgia.

In ONE THE EDGE, there's a streak of land that overlaps between The Weird, home of Magic and The Broken, where there is no magic. The Edge world is inhabited by people who have some magical powers, but not enough to secure themselves. They usually have to earn their living by crossing into our work (the Broken) to work. The heroine is a young woman about twenty, who is raising her two younger brothers. She is aggressively being courted by various men from The Weird and The Edge who care only for using her powers. I'm halfway through. The book movies well, but the background exposition is not well-integrated into the story. However, I would recommend it to urban fantasy fans. It works well as a YA book or an adult-reader novel.


----------



## bordercollielady

Am reading Chris Farnsworth's:



This is the second book in his series.. about a vampire who pledges to protect the president at any cost. Great series!


----------



## Maud Muller

Seems like I'm trapped in the Land of the Triology. Read Steig Larsson's books a while back and just finished _The Hunger Games _. Now I'm starting _Fifty Shades of Grey._ Thought the best of Larsson's books was the first. Same with The Hunger Games. By the third book I'd had more than enough violence and food descriptions. Not sure what to expect from _Fifty Shades of Grey_, although I suspect it may be a little too sexually explicit for a granny like me.


----------



## Tracey

I just finished



Loved it and couldn't put it down. Karin Slaughter is fast becoming one of my favourite authors.

I then started



not too impressed by it yet - only 6 chapters in. I will keep going with it, but not finding the writing that good I must admit and a lot of it just seems unbelievable. I mean really


Spoiler



a man becoming obsessed with a girl after a 5 minute chat? Please.


 All I can say is it will want to get better because if it doesn't, I don't think I will invest in the 2nd and 3rd books.


----------



## VickiT

Tracey said:


> I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> Loved it and couldn't put it down. Karin Slaughter is fast becoming one of my favourite authors.


Thanks for the recommendation, Tracey. Good price, too. Added to my wish list. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Andykay

Currently reading China Mieville's Railsea and loving every word. The man's command of language is just astounding.

-Andy


----------



## Tracey

> Thanks for the recommendation, Tracey. Good price, too. Added to my wish list.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


You are welcome Vicki! She has a couple of different series and I only started this one because I finished what she calls the Grant County Series. In Grant County, one of the characters transfers over to this book, which is the first in the Atlanta Series. The Grant County Series is AWESOME! I recommend all of her books!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started this today: 

Intriguing so far. . . a bit over 30% in.

Also reading The Hall of Elders Crossing which is fan fiction about James Potter, Ginny and Harry's oldest son, and his first year at Hogwarts. It's really well done; enough like the HP books to be familiar, but not enough like to be boring. The link above is to the website where the books can be downloaded. . .there are 3 so far and another due at the end of this year.

Oh, and I read  when I had just a few minutes. It was a short story and really was pretty silly. Not even a little bit scary. I'd gotten it free a few days ago.. . .was glad I hadn't spent actual money. 2* if I'm being generous.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Finished The Family Corleone--meh.

Now reading The Chicago Way. Pretty entertaining so far.


----------



## cheriereich

_The Department of Magic_ by Rod Kierkegaard Jr is pretty good so far. I'm about 16% in it, and it reminds me a little bit of Harry Potter's world, but it's geared toward adults.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I'm reading:



I didn't like the opening. I actually wondered where the editor was because of the head-hopping. 

However, once the story got going, the head-hopping stopped, and it's reading more like the other Gunslinger books.


----------



## That Weird Guy....




----------



## jamesmonaghan

Just finished  - I gave it 3 and a half tiny, tiny cyborg elephants out of 5!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Aargh, the creepy clown on the Stephen King cover is scaring me! Maybe if I post this IT will be safely kicked back to the previous page where I can't see him.

Anyway, I am currently reading a YA book, which could be enjoyed by any age. The Giver (Newbery Medal Book) So far it seems to be about a controlling, futuristic world that assigns you your job. And I can sense there's a dark side lurking under the happy, cooperative society.

At night after dinner, they have a ritual called, "the evening telling of feelings." I wonder if that is how my husband views dinner time around here. Anyway, the book seems really interesting so far.


----------



## Tangerine

I just picked up The Almost Moon by Alice Sebold at a book exchange. It's was published in 2007, but I haven't read it yet. So far, it's interesting and well-written. And, gasp, it's a physical book. I don't read many of those anymore.


----------



## Angerona Love

I'm catching up on some Jodi Picoult books I missed along the way. Delightful.


----------



## C.J. Greene

I've been reading Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter. It's been slow going, but I hope it will pick up soon.


----------



## mistyd107

have finished: 
very fast good read if you a baseball fan

Starting:


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Just finished . First time reading Austen on my Kindle--enjoyed it!


----------



## mercywalker

Right now I'm reading book 7 of the Morganville Vampires, Fade Out.  I just finished reading Saving Rachel by John Locke, Hounded by Kevin Hearne.  They were all fantastic.  If the next in the Iron Druid chronicles shows up in my mail box soon, it will be next to be read.  If not...maybe The Hunger Games?


----------



## ShereenV

I'm reading *A Discovery of Witches * (print version).


I'm only about 3/4 of the way through.

Huge book (which would have normally put me right off, but the title intrigued me (love witch stories) and the friend who gave me the novel to read said it was good. If you decide to read it, and are tempted to stop about 1/4 of the way through, it's worth it to keep reading. Just as I said in a recent "short" movie review I did for *Mirror, Mirror* http://shereentwo.livejournal.com/14443.html, some things get better and better, if you give it a chance. 

Mind you, I haven't read the ending yet. But from what I've gathered so far, the writer is really good at story telling, so I'm not worried.

My favourite (yes, that extra u does mean I'm Canadian ) part so far --and I'm biased since I LOVE fairy tales even more than witches, or maybe because of them-- is the one the mother tells the daughter. Nicely crafted and beautifully woven into the story.

-Shereen


----------



## Iris

Just started this last night:


----------



## scottmarlowe

I am now reading:


----------



## Guest

Still reading John Irving's In One Person. I need to pick up the pace!


----------



## Tracey

Finished



last night. Got better the further I got through it.

Then I started on



(I love the cover of the second one)


----------



## Tracey Ivy

Just finished Or the Bull Kills You



a really good first mystery set in Valencia, Spain. Enjoyed it very much and love to find a new writer!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Tracey Ivy said:


> Just finished Or the Bull Kills You
> 
> 
> 
> a really good first mystery set in Valencia, Spain. Enjoyed it very much and love to find a new writer!


Ooo, looks good, and I adore Valencia. It's a city I knew nothing about, but when I visited it (during a summer aboard in Spain) it totally stole my heart. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## KindleGirl

jamesmonaghan said:


> Just finished this yesterday. What did you think? I enjoyed it less than book 1, although I thought it was good overall. Still, the BIG revelation at the end kind of ended up being a damp squib for me.


I just finished Insurgent today and I have to agree. I enjoyed it a lot less than Divergent and had a hard time staying interested. I doubt I'll even pick up the third one when it comes out.

Just started the newest Allison Brennan book and loving it so far.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

Just finished The Given Day by Dennis Lehane. Astounding.


----------



## Todd Young

Fairly enjoyable, but I'm not sure where it's going.


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I just finished JR Ward's newest installment in the Brotherhood of the Black Dagger Series, LOVER REBORN. I truly enjoy this series and all the various story lines throughout each book. This one had tears running unchecked down my cheeks in at least two spots! http://amzn.com/B006LU0GYS.

When people ask me what I'm reading, I tell them "It's Twilight for grownups."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished this: 

It's an intriguing concept. . . . .part time travel, part historical, part romance, part adventure. . . .but not really typical of any one specific thing. I enjoyed it -- call it 4*. There were some proofreading issues, but not enough to affect overall enjoyment. The middle section got a little bogged down -- like the author sort of lost the thread and then it ended rather abruptly, but over all, it was quite enjoyable. Probably more so if you're a fan of Mozart or Tolkien.


----------



## Scott Bartlett

I'm 120 pages into _Empire_ by Orson Scott Card. It's all right, though far from his best. As I read I frequently recall reading something Card said, about how he thinks Stephen King is too far advanced in his career to care about the quality of his work anymore. I disagree, with regards to King, but some of the exchanges between characters in Card's _Empire_ are kind of sloppy.


----------



## valleycat1

I'm reading Robert Caro's The Path to Power, volume I of his serial biography of LBJ.  As a transplanted native Texan who lived in central Texas for awhile, it's fascinating to read how the Hill Country was first populated by Anglos, in addition to LBJ's early years.  Am looking forward to catching up with the subsequent 3 volumes.  

This is just the kind of long book that's perfect on a kindle, instead of lugging around several pounds of DTB.


----------



## NS

I've started "Meany" by Peazy Monellon.


----------



## djgross

Just finished the sequel to Wolf Hall...



Awesomeness abounded in this book! Liked it even better than Wolf Hall. Spent some quality time on Wikipedia finding out the fates of some of the secondary characters.

Next up...


----------



## Harry Shannon

Finally getting to Michael Connelly's _The Fifth Witness. _ Mickey Haller. Okay so far.

Just finished _The Family Corleone_. Meh.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished  . It was really funny and I read it on my fire so I could see the pictures of the various paintings of the artists in color.

Now reading: 
I liked Wolf Hall , so I'm looking forward to starting this sequel today.


----------



## LauraB

Mike McIntyre said:


> Just finished The Given Day by Dennis Lehane. Astounding.


I enjoyed that one too.


----------



## Alberto Giuseppe

Saramago's The Elephant's Journey...a delightful, delicious read from the first words through the last page.


----------



## emilyward

Reading both:


Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon (Literary/Mystery/Historical)

and


Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor (YA Fantasy)

Loving both of them!


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading Bleed for Me by Michael Robotham
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1847442196?ie=UTF8&tag=httpwwwgoodco-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1847442196&SubscriptionId=1MGPYB6YW3HWK55XCGG2


----------



## mlewis78

valleycat1 said:


> I'm reading Robert Caro's The Path to Power, volume I of his serial biography of LBJ. As a transplanted native Texan who lived in central Texas for awhile, it's fascinating to read how the Hill Country was first populated by Anglos, in addition to LBJ's early years. Am looking forward to catching up with the subsequent 3 volumes.
> 
> This is just the kind of long book that's perfect on a kindle, instead of lugging around several pounds of DTB.


What a great series! I just finished *The Passage of Power *on kindle. I read *Master of the Senate* in hardcover when it came out and then *The Path to Power* and *Means of Ascent *in paperback.

Not sure what I will read next, but it will likely be fiction.


----------



## StephenLivingston

_Never Let Me Go_ by Kazuo Ishiguro. I'm seventy percent of the way through this book and so far it's very good.
Best wishes, Stephen Livngston.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished _The Hall of Elder's Crossing_ by G Norman Lippert. It's technically 'fan fiction' about James Potter, Harry's oldest son. While not 'sanctioned' by JK Rowling, per se, she has not objected to the publication of Mr. Lippert's stories as long as he doesn't sell them. So they're available free on his website: www.elderscrossing.com.

There are currently 3 stories. . .this is the first one: James is in his first year at Hogwarts and wrestling with the weight of being the son of Harry Potter . . . amid some apparently nefarious goings on. Obviously there are a lot of new characters, but there are a lot of familiar names as well. . . . .It is really well done. . . if you enjoyed the Harry Potter books, give these a try.

Next I'll read  which was my Prime borrow for May. . . . figured it was about time I started reading it.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Picked up The Grapes of Wrath last night.


----------



## KindleGirl

I will be finishing this one today and it was great as usual from Allison Brennan. I can always count on her for a great page turning book!


Up next:


----------



## Ethan Jones

The Bourne Imperative by Eric Van Lustbader.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last night. Good story. . . . pretty close to Doyle's style. . . . slight 'paranormal' element.

There were a few formatting glitches (random words in _italics_ and or hyphen-ated words) . . . it's possible they were meant to be meaningful but if so it was lost on me. I know sometimes folks will italicize foreign words, but this didn't seem to be that. And the hyphenated ones seemed more like it was a hard line break that didn't get removed in the final copy.

STILL. . . .none of that diminished from the story. . .I found it very well written and generally enjoyed it. 4* And now I'm ready to borrow something else for June! 

After that, I wanted something completely different, so I started . It's supposed to be a thriller and I picked it up free a few months ago. Still seems to be free, by the way. But I wouldn't waste your time clicking, honestly. I read the first chapter and it was so dull I gave up -- maybe the ordinariness of the first chapter is meant to contrast with something frightening later on? 'kay. But if I want a thriller I want the thrills to start pretty quick.  Plus, there was nary a paragraph indent or even a spacer line which made it really hard to read. I gave up at around 4% and wouldn't give it more than 1*.

So then I decided to move on to the second of the James Potter Series by G Norman Lippert. . . ._The Curse of the Gatekeeper_ also available at www.elderscrossing.com. I also got to 4% there and only stopped because hubby wanted to sleep and doesn't like the light on (turns out he can sort of see through his eyelids and it REALLY bothers him, who knew? ). I thought of getting up to go keep reading elsewhere but it was pretty late. . . .you can guess what I'll be doing today, though. . . . . .


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Snowman by Jo Nesbo.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Just finished re-reading these two shorts by Allison M. Dickson (Great reads btw): 
 

Now I'm blazing through:


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Right now, nothing. I went on a huge reading binge this month and read 17 books or something crazy like that. I'm good now  

And awww Kevis is reading Blaze! I hope you like it  Well, not so much that you like it but are very, very afraid of Lady Bethany somehow ending up your enemy


----------



## balaspa

Finally finished my Dashiell Hammett collection and am still in a detective story mode.  I hope to be reading Michael Harvey's We All Fall Down very soon.


----------



## LadaRay

There are so many great reads, I don't know where to begin!  There's so much rich reading here in Amazon, I love it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LadaRay said:


> There are so many great reads, I don't know where to begin! There's so much rich reading here in Amazon, I love it!


Well, we're not really "here in Amazon" though, are we.  In fact the James Potter book I mentioned isn't available there.


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished reading , and found it to be very interesting. I'm not sure what I'll start reading later today. I have so many choices on my TBR list that I am having a hard time making up my mind.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm doing the Goodreads challenge thingy. I was set at 25 books for the year, but I've raised it to 50, since I went on a reading bender over May. 

http://www.goodreads.com/user_challenges/301780

As you can see, it's mostly Jim Butcher and Regency Romances. It's a weird combo, but I needed light and fluffy and I needed it stat.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Krista D. Ball said:


> And awww Kevis is reading Blaze! I hope you like it  Well, not so much that you like it but are very, very afraid of Lady Bethany somehow ending up your enemy


We'll see...


----------



## Krista D. Ball




----------



## Krista D. Ball

Just picked this up: 

He's a friend of a friend of an acquaintance  But I've read some other things by him (short stories) and have liked them all. So, going to give the novel a try!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For no reason other than it was there, I've also started . Classic sci-fi; currently $6.39 but I got it a few months ago when it was on special for $2.99. It's actually a re-read for me. . .but I don't completely recall the plot so that's o.k. Every paragraph is like deja vu!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I don't remember that one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've only just started it. . .but the guy started a company building housekeeping assistant devices. . . he's got a cat called Pete. . . . his girlfriend double crossed him with his best friend to steal his company from him, and he's contemplating cryogenic sleep for 30 years so when he gets out of it they'll both be old.  Written in mid 50's; theoretically set in 1970 which was 15 years in the future at the time.  All feels very familiar to me but I can't, for the life of me, figure out what's going to happen next.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Don't you hate that? You know you've read it before, everything is familiar, but you can't actually remember anything that's going to happen until AFTER it's happened!


----------



## Al Stone

I'm currently reading William Golding's Lord Of The Flies and Against All Odds by Aliaa El-Nashar.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Lord of the Flies has some great memories for me.


----------



## Tracey

Finished



quite enjoyed the trilogy in the end. It did develop a storyline which kept it interesting.

Started



So far I am enjoying this. It is supposed to be YA from what I have read about the book. It is historical fiction with a bit of romantic embellishment thrown in. If you like things to do with the Romanov family and the Russian Tsars then you will enjoy this.


----------



## Craig Allen

Finished:


Just started:


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up: "The Replacement Wife"  very good read
and starting

and after that


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Currently reading KISS THE MORNING STAR by Elissa Janine Hoole. Teenage road trip novel with an indie movie feel.


----------



## StephenLivingston

I've finishe Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro now and it was very good. A beautifully written and poignant story. I recommend it to everyone here.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Atunah

I finished 
Too Tough to Tame - Deborah Camp. 

Its a backlist re-release of a Historical Romance set Montana with a Native American Hero. I loved it very much. 

Now I am going to read the Prime lend I picked for May, just in time before time ran out to get it. 
It is


It is a historical romance set in 13something Scotland/England.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I just finished Flatland, now I am reading Thuvia, Maid of Mars.


----------



## RangerXenos

Just finished this, and absolutely loved it. DTB, because I refuse to pay $16.99 for an ebook. I cannot understand these publishers -- they got nothing from me because I borrowed the book from the library rather than pay $17.00.


----------



## A.D.Trosper

Finished Duma Key by Stephen King yesterday. (Not sure how to do the pic of the book in my post)

I'm several chapters into Blood Song by Anthony Ryan, today. Didn't expect much for 1.50, but I've been pleasantly surprised.



edited to add: I was really hoping the link would show up like a book, like I see in all of the other posts. Please forgive my lack of technical ability.

_fixed it for you  -- Ann_


----------



## Atunah

A.D, on the very top left on Kindleboards, click on link maker, set it to Kindle books and type in the name of the book. Then under it, click make link and on the right you get the option of text link or cover link. Highlight the text under the cover and copy and paste it in your post. That is it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

RangerXenos said:


> Just finished this, and absolutely loved it. DTB, because I refuse to pay $16.99 for an ebook. I cannot understand these publishers -- they got nothing from me because I borrowed the book from the library rather than pay $17.00.


True enough, though looking at the rankings in Amazon and what that actually means in terms of sales, I think they're doing it because loads and loads of people will pay that money.


----------



## A.D.Trosper

Atunah said:


> A.D, on the very top left on Kindleboards, click on link maker, set it to Kindle books and type in the name of the book. Then under it, click make link and on the right you get the option of text link or cover link. Highlight the text under the cover and copy and paste it in your post. That is it.


Thank you! I didn't know that worked for posts.


----------



## LFMc

I'm reading:



It's really long, 520pgs or so, but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Neekeebee

Recently finished  Keeper of the Light by Diane Chamberlain, which was quite good and reminded me of Jodi Picoult's better stuff. I plan to read more by her.

About to start  The Long Way Home by Karen McQuestion, which I've been looking forward to.

And Ann has motivated me to put the James Potter series back on top of the TBR stack. These books have been on my Kindle for years but I've not yet gotten around to reading them!

N


----------



## Josh_Stallings

I recently finished two amazing novels. The first is The Sister Brothers What a stunning novel. deWitt does an amazing hat trick of having his story wander all over the place and yet always feel like it is headed somewhere, not at all where you expect it, but somewhere. Early in my writing days I remember writing a scene that served no clear plot purpose but some how added more to the story in a rich way. I thought at the time, I want to do more of this. I have found it hard to mine these serendipitous gold nuggets. deWitt does it with ease, every scene is a revelation. It takes place in the west, but it is not a western, or at least it transcends the genre. Or maybe like the film "Unforgiven" it is a western, just a d*mn fine one. It is dusty and muddy and bloody and messy and lifelike.


The second took me completely by surprise. Abide With Me. I had heard of it from other crime writers, so i assumed it was crime fiction. Nope, it is a coming of age tale set in the hard side of London in the late 70's - early 80's. It is monster of a novel. d*mn its fine. Tight prose. Deep heart. It is a rough read, so get ready to cry a bit. Ian Ayris is an author to watch.


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I just finished the first novel in the Maddie Pryce Series: Darker by Degree, by Keri Knutson. Maddie is an aspiring actress on the fringe in Hollywood by virtue of her parents' connections. This murder mystery was a very enjoyable read.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Bringing up the Bodies, and really liked it. 


Now readiing Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter , I'm only 10% in, but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## rweinstein6

Picked up "Pure" from the library today. Anyone ever read it?


----------



## drenee

I gave up on The Postmistress today.  I was halfway through the book and a character died, a main character, and I realized I didn't care.  The writing is good but I just wasn't feeling it.  

Reading Soldier of Fortune br Edward Marston.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished the 2nd James Potter last night. . .very satisfying, 4*. Will no doubt move on th the 3rd one _The Vault of Destinies_.


----------



## lucasfernan

I've given into my addiction to Game of Thrones and started reading The Song of Fire and Ice series.


----------



## djgross

StephenLivingston said:


> I've finished Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro now and it was very good. A beautifully written and poignant story.


Never Let Me Go is one of those stories that sticks with you. 

Just finished 

Starting


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Picked up  a few days ago. There's been a lot of talk about it. It was o.k. 3*. Not really my thing, but pretty well written.

And I found I also have on my kindle  so I decided to start it next.


----------



## Dracula

I'm reading Unholy Night by Seth Grahame-Smith. Like everything he's written, I love it. And hate it.



StephenLivingston said:


> I've finishe Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro now and it was very good. A beautifully written and poignant story. I recommend it to everyone here.
> Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


To be honest, I didn't care for the novel very much. For one thing, why is it classified as literary fiction? It's pure sci-fi. For another thing, were all of the characters supposed to be such cold, robotic, unrelatable souls?


----------



## Author of India Was One




----------



## Darlene Jones

An indie, Hide in Plain Sight, by Alan Annand - fun read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . Really creepy -- psychological horror but with some graphic stuff too. Not really my thing, but well written and I did finish it. Got it free, but won't seek out more of the same -- more because of content than quality. 3*


----------



## LauraB

Finished Abraham Lincoln:Vampire Hunter. Now reading Macbeth :A Novel, as my Prime pick for this month.


----------



## Tracey

Finished



and really enjoyed it.

Started



and at 658 pages is a long one. I love everything that Kate Morton does, but this seems to be taking me a long time to get into. I will stick with it though and if I am still not that into it by the time I have to return it to the library then I will just return it unfinished. I hope it picks up I really really do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started  last night. Based on the first chapter, it seems promising.


----------



## Harry Shannon

_American Rust_


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I've been waiting for this one to come out for a bit.



It has a new Harry Dresden story in it, with Bigfoot!


----------



## mistyd107

may I ask what the James Potter series is?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mistyd107 said:


> may I ask what the James Potter series is?


They're available here: www.elderscrossing.com

Started out as fan fiction. . . .some people even thought that JKR or Warner Brothers was putting it out anonymously. But it's a completely independent guy -- G. Norman Lippert -- who started writing in a fit of post-Potter depression after finishing _Deathly Hallows_. JKR told him it's o.k., though, as long as he doesn't' sell it. It's about the adventures of Harry's son James . . . as well as his brothers and sisters and cousins. . . .basically the next generation of Potters and Weasleys. . . . .with appearances by the odd Malfoy and Goyle as well. Plus plenty of all new characters as well as old favorites from the HP books.

They're decently written. . . the guy has some wholly original work available as well.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Picked THE SCORPIO RACES back up to finish. The first half was quite slow, but now things have picked up and I'm having trouble putting it down!


----------



## Susanne O

I'm reading this one:



Very mysterious, chilling and exciting. I love books set in Manhattan.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're available here: www.elderscrossing.com
> 
> Started out as fan fiction. . . .some people even thought that JKR or Warner Brothers was putting it out anonymously. But it's a completely independent guy -- G. Norman Lippert -- who started writing in a fit of post-Potter depression after finishing _Deathly Hallows_. JKR told him it's o.k., though, as long as he doesn't' sell it. It's about the adventures of Harry's son James . . . as well as his brothers and sisters and cousins. . . .basically the next generation of Potters and Weasleys. . . . .with appearances by the odd Malfoy and Goyle as well. Plus plenty of all new characters as well as old favorites from the HP books.
> 
> They're decently written. . . the guy has some wholly original work available as well.


thanks, I'll have to look at it at some point. the site seems to be down


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://www.elderscrossing.com/

Try that link. . . I was just able to get on. . . . .there are a lot of links that go to 404 pages though. But the links to the books seem to work.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Oh my...I am reading The Fifty Shades Triology. Sure hope my Mom doesn't see this post. Or my kids.


----------



## Jedidiah

I just read the first Wheel of Time book by Robert Jordan. What an amazing author he was. I wish I had learned about him before he died in 2007.


----------



## planet_janet

I just finished reading _Escape from Camp 14: One Man's Remarkable Odyssey from North Korea to Freedom in the West_ by Blaine Harden. Last night, I started reading _The Forgotten Garden _by Kate Morton (a book that has been on my Kindle for over 2 years waiting to be read!).


----------



## Al Stone

I just started reading The Immortal Rules by Julie Kagawa, but It's not really holding my attention much. I'll read on in hopes that it gets better. We'll see how it goes. On the upside, Lord Of The Flies by William Golding is a great book. I'm also reading this book, and it's such an enjoyable story. Love the characters.


----------



## Atunah

Finished

Historical romance, 2nd in series. Didn't like it as much as the first of series, but will read the next one at some point.

Reading this right now. Its a erotic paranormal romance


----------



## DYB

lucasfernan said:


> I've given into my addiction to Game of Thrones and started reading The Song of Fire and Ice series.


Yay! Check out the Book Klub; we had a discussion about it last year. We're approaching the end of "A Storm of Swords" now.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Taking a break from Dances with Dragons to read a novel by a friend...and it's not just because I know the author that I recommend it to you all. This is really good science fiction, with a heart. It's "Blood Line" by Lynn Ward.


----------



## Dracula

I'm reading The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch.  It's awesome so far.


----------



## KindleGirl

I started reading this a few days ago and so far it's pretty good. This is my first J.T. Ellison book.


----------



## djgross

Just finished 

If you like suspense, I highly recommend reading this book. A spectacularly twisty plot


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished and ended up loving THE SCORPIO RACES (the 2nd half redeems the slow 1st half). Now reading URBAN MYTHOS.


----------



## KindleGirl

djgross said:


> Just finished
> 
> If you like suspense, I highly recommend reading this book. A spectacularly twisty plot


So glad to hear it was really good! I bought this last week after reading about it in a magazine and it sounded great. I love suspense so this should be a wonderful read.


----------



## anguabell

I just finished _The Storm of Swords_, my favorite book in the series so far. It's still rather gloomy and humorless but so many exciting and deliciously horrible things are happening. I like Martin best when he writes about trees and direwolves. Oh well. There is always hope even more characters will get killed off, the winter will come and the trees and direwolves will take over...


----------



## emma1937

Hi everyone,

I'm new to Kindle Boards, but excited to be here! I just got my Kindle Fire a couple of months ago 

I'm currently reading The God King, by James A. West (book one of his epic fantasy series). I hadn't heard of him before, but I won his book on a blog giveaway. So far I'm really enjoying it. I love the Middle Eastern feel, and the apocalyptic theme. 

I also just finished The Education of Little Tree, by Forrest Carter 

Nice to meet everyone,
Emma


----------



## Meka

15% into today's Kindle Daily Deal "A Kiss Before Dying" by Ira Levin. So far I'm really enjoying it, glad I picked it up!


----------



## Craig Allen

Reading some classic sword and sorcery:


----------



## belindaf

I'm reading Inside the Outside by Martin Lastrapes. It's an excellent novel set in the Divinity compound of cannibals. The story follows young Timber Marlow and her escape from cult life. It's very well written and calls me back often from things I should be doing   I haven't had a novel do that to me in a while. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ann Chambers

I'm trying to read The Postcard Killers by James Patterson and somebody else. He always has a co-author these days. I just can't get into this book. 

I used to look forward to new books by Patterson and would even shell out hardback book money to get my hands on one. 

Seems to me that he's overused his short chapters and other formula to the point the books blur together, but maybe that's just me. This book is a paperback and I'm only reading it because someone loaned it to me. I asked the friend who loaned me the book what she thought of it. "It's okay." Hmm. May wind up returning it unread.


----------



## DYB

anguabell said:


> I just finished _The Storm of Swords_, my favorite book in the series so far. It's still rather gloomy and humorless but so many exciting and deliciously horrible things are happening. I like Martin best when he writes about trees and direwolves. Oh well. There is always hope even more characters will get killed off, the winter will come and the trees and direwolves will take over...


We're still doing the Book Klub here! Come join us!


----------



## GailD

wholesalestunna said:


> For some reason I've gotten bored with my regular indie authors and gone to the new York times best seller list authors lately. I just finished Defending Jacob and it was an awesome book. Now I'm giving my first Vince Flynn book a shot by reading Transfer of Power. Once I'm done with that I have the third of Lee Childs Jack Reacher books, Tripwire, waiting on me.


I'm half way through *Defending Jacob* and am really enjoying it. Can't wait for my husband to read it _(which means I have to loan him my Kindle Fire!)_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GailD said:


> I'm half way through *Defending Jacob* and am really enjoying it. Can't wait for my husband to read it _(which means I have to loan him my Kindle Fire!)_


Or get him his own kindle and register it to your account.

Or have him get the kindle app on his phone or tablet and register it to your account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GailD said:


> I'm half way through *Defending Jacob* and am really enjoying it. Can't wait for my husband to read it _(which means I have to loan him my Kindle Fire!)_


Father's Day is coming up and a basic Kindle for $79 makes a really nice Father's Day present:

Basic Kindle

Betsy


----------



## Craig Halloran

The Pool of the Black One by Robert E. Howard.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just started my first Susan Elizabeth Phillips....hope it's as good as they say.


----------



## VickiT

With Full Malice (Five Star Mystery Series) by Brenda Hill:


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I just started . Looks like it will be a quick read.

Up next is .


----------



## DYB

Finished "A Storm of Swords." Superb. There were two chapters in the very end I did not like; a little over-the-top. But I liked where they ended. After such a big undertaking I need to decide what to read next. It's hard with over 350 TBR books on on the list!


----------



## Atunah

Finished this backlist release I got as a Kindle freebie and I loved it. Historical Romance. 


Now I am going for a change of scenery  with this fantasy/romance. This has been recommended by several readers I follow on Goodreads. I am totally in love with the cover.


----------



## freedman145

I'm reading comedy suspense. "Viral - The Story of the Milkshake Girl" by Mike Player.
http://www.amazon.com/Viral-Story-Milkshake-Girl-ebook/dp/B0088P5HWU


----------



## MariaJohansson

I'm so late, I just started reading _The Hunger Games_. Thought I wouldn't like it with all the hype and all, but I really do. I think it's great. So far anyway


----------



## MichelleB675

I just finished up the Twilight and Hunger Games series and started on Wool Omnibus (LOVE it so far!)


----------



## LauraB

Just finished  Which was difficult to read at times because the characters went through so much, but a good read.

Now reading


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

and start


----------



## Simon Haynes

I'm currently reading book #51 of Agatha Christie's murder mysteries. Working my way through the series one by one.


----------



## stacydan

This weekend I read all four books in Amanda Hocking's My Blood Approves series, I've had on my kindle for probably a year and just now got around to reading them. Wow, I really liked this series and her writing, I think books 3 and 4 were my faves and I can't stop thinking about book 4.

In the last two weekends I read the second and third books for Holly Hook's Destroyers series and the first three books in HP Mallory's Dulcie O'Neil series, Loved them all!  I am waiting to read book 4 of the Dulcie series until book 5 comes out because I heard it has a cliffhanger ending.

I am so glad I'm not taking a summer class so I actually have time to read! Now I have to look and see what other series I've been meaning to read when I have time .....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LauraB said:


> Just finished  Which was difficult to read at times because the characters went through so much, but a good read.


YES! Agreed! So glad you liked it. I recommend it constantly.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gai-Jin by James Clavell. Had it around for ages but finally got down to reading it. Good stuff.


----------



## MichelleB675

Finished Wool and started Thieves at Heart by Tristan Tarwater.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Sister's Brothers, a weird and amusing western novel I discovered via NPR. Excellent writing.


----------



## kindleworm

Immortality by Kevin Bohacz


----------



## cheriereich

It's a great start to a mystery series.


----------



## NS

I've started Twigs last night. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Johnson.Books

I am reading Bitterblue by Kristin Cashore, I loved her other books Graceling and Fire, and so I have high expectations for this one.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Johnson.Books said:


> I am reading Bitterblue by Kristin Cashore, I loved her other books Graceling and Fire, and so I have high expectations for this one.


I loved GRACELING and FIRE too. BITTERBLUE was my least favorite of the three, but I still liked it quite a bit.

Apparently Kristin Cashore will be writing a contemporary story next! (I.e., set in the real world.)


----------



## Tracey

I gave up on The Distant Hours and started



So far so good.


----------



## Craig Allen

Just started:

It's supposed to be a sequel to At the Mountains of Madness. Only about 10% through, but pretty good so far.


----------



## Darlene Jones

Just started On the Island. It seems very promising.


----------



## balaspa

Just started Scott Nicholson's "The Harvest."  It reads well so far.

Just finished Michael Harvey's "We All Fall Down."  I cannot recommend it enough.  Great book, great writer.


----------



## 13500

Finishing up Build a Man for the second time in anticipation of Construct a Couple, both by Talli Roland. Love her!


----------



## DYB

In an attempt to read all of Agatha Christie's novels (I've read many previously, but this time I'm reading them in order) I've started "Poirot Investigates." It's an early collection of stories. So far, I'm not impressed. Silly little things, these stories. This is my first exposure to Christie's short stories and I must say, Arthur Conan Doyle leaves her in the dust in that particular department!


----------



## Inara Everett

I'm reading Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn. It's an interesting examination of the dark side of marriage, as revealed by some very self-absorbed characters.

When I was searching for it, I discovered Gone Boy, by Gregory Gibson. It's about a father whose son was killed in a school shooting, and he wrote the book to try to understand his son's death - a sad story but fascinating. I'm going to read this one next.


----------



## Maryann Christine

I just started _The Thirteenth Tale_ by Diane Setterfield. I'm only about 50 pages in, but so far, it's one of the best books I've read in a long time. An old-fashioned book shop; conversations about the magic of stories; a mysterious writer; a house on the moors. What's not to like? But as I said, I'm not far into it.


----------



## Todd Young

Killshot by Elmore Leonard. It's the first of his I've read, and he certainly has an original voice. Plenty I can learn from this.


----------



## LauraB

Todd Young said:


> Killshot by Elmore Leonard. It's the first of his I've read, and he certainly has an original voice. Plenty I can learn from this.


I havent read this one, but I've read several of his books and really like them. He is a good, tight writer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is my borrow for June. It's actually the 2nd of a series, of which I've not read the first, but I'm enjoying it. Set in the ancient Roman empire. . .in the 300's or thereabouts. The forensic medicine of the time is interesting.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I am re-reading Ender's Game AGAIN!


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one last night and so far enjoying it. I know from the reviews that there are a lot of plot twists so I'm wondering when that all starts....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From the library. Very interesting....

Betsy


----------



## VickiT

I've just started Olivia's Kiss by Catherine Durkin Robinson, a book that has been on my TBR list since 2010 (I need to read faster!). Very good so far.


----------



## RikNieu

I bought this last night on a whim. i read Slaughterhouse-5 and loved it s here we go.
Never thought of reading Vonnegut before this year, strange.


----------



## Jedidiah

Just read Blood of Requiem (Song of Dragons) and really enjoyed it. If you like anything to do with dragons then you will love this book.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Just started Break Down by Sara Paretsky. Don't usually buy 9.99 books but I had a gift card and I love her books. If you like mystery/private detective books with a strong female lead and some humor, you might want to try her. Some of her older titles are less expensive.


----------



## mistyd107

plan to finish up "Blue Straggler" very good


Will then read the walk series by Richard Paul Evans


and


and


----------



## liveseydiane

Hi Guys, this is my first time doing a post. I have been drawn to do this after just finishing one of the best books I have ever read - Fetching Water by Ricardo Eyman. Not only is it a fantastic story (read reviews on Amazon) but the author is selfless enough to be giving 20% of the profit to charity. Sorry... there is no sex, no violence and no swearing. Refreshingly, it's a fantastic human story, that leaves your heart full of love. Read it and tell all your freinds to read it. It has made me feel very hopeful for our fellowman/woman.
Enjoy 
Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fetching-Water-ebook/dp/B00884J4SO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340039070&sr=1-1


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently about half way through  _ The Snow Child_ by Eowyn Ivey. Very good so far.

N


----------



## Meb Bryant

Currently reading Game of Thrones by George R R Martin. Have the 4-book set, and will be reading this saga for some time.


----------



## herocious

I'm reading 2 books right now:

_Peeling the Onion_ by Gunter Grass

_But Beautiful_ by Geoff Dyer


----------



## djgross

KindleGirl said:


> Started this one last night and so far enjoying it.


Loved Gone Girl! Hard to talk about the last chunk of the book without spoilers 

Halfway through...



I loved  and so far this book packs as much suspense.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this: . It was my June borrow and was a good read. 4*

And have started this: . It's an anthology of Holmes stories by various current writers. Should be fun. The first story was not bad. . . .


----------



## balaspa

Now reading The Harvest by Scott Nicholson.


----------



## Tracey

I just finished Here which I loved and can't wait for the second one to come out so I can see what happens.

Then I started Wireman. Not sure about it yet, it is a bit gruesome, which I don't mind. Will give it a bit more to see if it really captures me or not. It has me interested so far.


----------



## rweinstein6

I'm halfway through  and am liking it except for the many, many empty verbs.


----------



## VickiT

Australian true crime An Almost Perfect Murder by John Suter-Linton:


----------



## Savannah_Page

Currently reading on the Kindle...
 

And in paperback...
 <--_Hilarious!_


----------



## LauraB

Reading The Hounds of the Baskervilles , and I'm liking it. 

After that starting American Lion , I read a biography of a President each summer,


----------



## cheriereich

I'm reading the debut novel Carbon Copy by Terri Talley Venters. It's a mystery/romantic suspense novel.


----------



## Nigel-Cooper

Just bought Perfect People by Peter James and Red Mist by Patricia Cornwell; both paperbacks.

Have read the first third of 50 Shades of Grey, given up on it though as it is just too unbeliaveble for my taste.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I'm reading Hal Spacejock. It was free, it's pretty good, I think I will be buying the next book in the series. I'm also reading the Master Mind of Mars by Edgar Rice Burroughs. The former I am reading on my Kindle, the latter on my phone. It's crude prepaid smartphone, but it can read text files, so I can load up PD books onto it. Reading on this phone isn't an ideal experience, but at least I am never stuck with nothing to read.


----------



## Cindy416

I don't know what has taken me so long, but I'm finally getting around to reading Vince Flynn's _Term Limits_. It's very good so far (30% through), and I'm sure I'll continue to read his subsequent books. 

I recently finished _Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter_, and it was a quick and entertaining read. (I was actually surprised by the ending, which doesn't happen very often.)


----------



## DYB

I finished Agatha Christie's "Poirot Investigates," which is the third book she wrote. It's actually a collection of short stories, all of them very forgettable. I plan to make my way through all of Christie's novels in order (by detective.) But right now I'm starting Erik Larson's "In The Garden of Beasts."


----------



## Harry Shannon

Now reading The Kings of Cool by Don Winslow (prequel to Savages)


----------



## M.V. Kallai

I'm currently reading and oldie but a goodie, Fahrenheit 451. Rest in Peace, Ray Bradbury. Thank you for the wonderful stories.


----------



## Jake Berry Ellison Jr.

Just picked up Denis Johnson's "Train Dreams" - also reading in non-fiction "The Social Conquest of Earth" (amazing ... actually read it in a week ... which is fast with job/writing/reading fiction) recommend for anyone who loves seeing the big picture and understanding more about our human nature as a social animal - and reading Daniel Dennett "Consciousness Explained" (taking more time getting through it but it's holding my attention from time to time)


----------



## anguabell

DYB said:


> I finished Agatha Christie's "Poirot Investigates," which is the third book she wrote. It's actually a collection of short stories, all of them very forgettable. I plan to make my way through all of Christie's novels in order (by detective.)


Strangely enough, some of them worked quite well in the TV series, when properly fleshed out. Just wait when you get to The Golden Ball - there are some really bad ones that collection 

I just started reading _*Paris Without End: The True Story of Hemingway's First Wife*_ (a non-fiction biography, not The Paris Wife). It is quite nicely written, apparently some good research, too. I usually avoid what I call "feminine" biographies, written mostly by female authors who concentrate, quite tediously, on speculating about everyone's "feelings". Despite that tendency, this is quite an interesting book, providing a well-researched insight into Hadley's personal background. I've always thought Hemingway's and his family's lives are a bit more interesting than his books. Here is the link - currently it's only $0.99 and seems well worth reading.


----------



## Brian Rush

This is a recently-published book, kind of obscure. It's fantasy, with a main character that has Tourette's syndrome (I didn't know what that was until I started reading this book). Romance, other worlds, big magic, pagan overtones, an obnoxious husband. Worth checking out IMO.


----------



## mistyd107

caught up on the walk series by Richard Paul Evans and about to start "Nothing Matters by Robin Nadler


----------



## Meka

3% into my very first Stephen King novel "11/22/63". Really good so far!


----------



## Cindy416

Meka said:


> 3% into my very first Stephen King novel "11/22/63". Really good so far!


I loved 11/22/63! I also love to scare myself silly by reading King's _'Salem's Lot._

I finished Vince Flynn's _Term Limits,_ and am now reading the next book of his (after _Term Limits_), _Transfer of Power._


----------



## WynneChanning

For inspiration!
 Stephen King's On Writing


----------



## JimC1946

Continuum: The 'Star Wars' Phenomenon As Experienced From The Inside. A very entertaining book by Tim Dry, who played a minor character in one of the Star Wars movies (_Return of the Jedi_).


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins. I'm about 20% in and enjoying it so far.


----------



## DYB

LauraB said:


> I'm reading The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins. I'm about 20% in and enjoying it so far.


Love Wilkie Collins. "The Woman in White" and the "Moonstone" are real page turners!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I have an incredible backlog of stuff to read but here are my two current reads:

Tyrannosaur Canyon



The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet: A Novel


----------



## Harry Shannon

Finished The Kings of Cool.

Starting LA Noir


----------



## lpsimone

As a School librarian and a writer, I love summer. I'm in the middle of _Girl of Fire and Thorns_, by Rae Carson. So far I'm enjoying it. I'm also reading Cory Doctorow's_ Makers_, and about to begin Scott Westerfeld's _Specials_. I can't seem to read one book at a time.


----------



## Cindy416

lpsimone said:


> As a School librarian and a writer, I love summer. I'm in the middle of _Girl of Fire and Thorns_, by Rae Carson. So far I'm enjoying it. I'm also reading Cory Doctorow's_ Makers_, and about to begin Scott Westerfeld's _Specials_. I can't seem to read one book at a time.


As a Title I reading teacher, I, too, love summers. Now that I've retired and "only" teach 4 mornings a week, I don't spend much time taking classes or going to workshops (or running school programs during the summer). (Seems as if I now squeeze nearly a full schedule into 3.5 hours every day instead of 8. There's something a bit wrong with this picture. . I seldom read only one book at a time, either. I'm reading Vince Flynn's books now, and can hardly put my Kindle down.


----------



## Phil Berry

After listening to all the History of Rome podcasts, am enjoying this:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ongoing books -- depending where I am and what Kindle I have with me:

 This is, at bottom, a murder mystery, but there's a lot of gothic-like elements. Books going mysteriously missing, etc. And slow backstory development of the characters which I quite like.

 This is a group of short stories, by various fairly well known authors, all connected in some way with Sherlock Holmes. Haven't hit a total clunker yet. 

 This is written by a literature professor who admits that he pooh-poohed the HP stories as mindless tripe. . .until he read them. Here he approaches the series as literature -- pointing out classical references and various literary devices like foreshadowing, etc. He suggests re-reading the stories along with this book for best effect. Definitely a new way to approach the books if you've already read them multiple times.

 This has short articles on a 100 common English words. Great for when you just have a few minutes. Interesting stuff. . . .


----------



## That Weird Guy....

After reading 3 horrible books in a row, i need something that I think i will greatly enjoy. I am 81% of the way through book one. Reading this book really makes me want to see the Broadway Play. I am greatly enjoying it.


----------



## JimC1946

Dragons of Wendal, Maria Schneider's new fantasy adventure.


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently reading  and enjoying it. It's a quick simple read so far.


----------



## Natasha Holme

No Priest But Love, 1824-1826 journals of Anne Lister, wealthy lesbian landowner from Halifax, UK. This is the rather steamier and lesser known sequel to The Secret Diaries Of Miss Anne Lister, her 1816-1824 journals.


----------



## RangerXenos

Just finished this one, and enjoyed it as much as the Mercy Thompson series that it was spin off from. If you like Urban Fantasy and haven't read them yet, I HIGHLY recommend the Mercy Thompson series.



And I started the second book in George R. R. Martin's Song of Fire and Ice series. I loved the first book, but was waiting until I had seen Season 2 on HBO, which was based on book 2. I'm not sure if I'm going to read ahead or wait until next year to read book 3.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Just finished: 

And am now reading:


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Savannah_Page said:


> And am now reading:


One of my FAVORITE books!

I am finishing


----------



## Tracey

Finished



started


----------



## Savannah_Page

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> One of my FAVORITE books!
> 
> I am finishing


I'm loving _Rose Madder_ so far. Seriously awesome!! Lead character development is really amazing.
How's _Four Past Midnight_? Have you read his latest 'JFK' one? 11/22/63 I think it is....


----------



## Cindy416

Savannah_Page said:


> I'm loving _Rose Madder_ so far. Seriously awesome!! Lead character development is really amazing.
> How's _Four Past Midnight_? Have you read his latest 'JFK' one? 11/22/63 I think it is....


I read _11/22/63_, and found it to be really interesting.


----------



## djledford

I'm currently obsessed with Cara Black's Paris-based Aimee Leduc mystery series. There are 13 books in these series--all of them, captivating journeys. Here's Cara's author's page on Amazon to see all of the books: http://www.amazon.com/Cara-Black/e/B001JPAA28/ref=sr_tc_2_rm?qid=1341434764&sr=1-2-ent

Deborah J Ledford
http://www.amazon.com/Deborah-J-Ledford/e/B002RK7OF0/ref=sr_tc_2_rm?qid=1341435068&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've had this for nearly 4 years so I figured it was about time to read it.  About 12% in so far. . . .very well written.

 Not exactly sure when or why I bought this but spun the carousel and that's what came up.  16% in and good so far. Many short chapters. . . mostly setting the stage at this point. . . I expect action to pick up soon.


----------



## KindleGirl

This came up from the library, so it's time to start the Alex Cross series...


----------



## Savannah_Page

Cindy416 said:


> I read _11/22/63_, and found it to be really interesting.


Thanks for the tip. I'm getting ready to order a handful of King paperbacks for some intense summer reading. Kind of feel like sitting on the edge of my chair this summer.  Will be adding _11/22/63_ to the list!


----------



## August_V_Fahren

I'm reading The Handsome Squirm


----------



## maritafowler

I'm reading Demon Kissed by H.M. Ward. http://www.amazon.com/Kissed-Paranormal-Romance-Book-Series-ebook/dp/B004U6AQMW/

Loved the cover and had to give it a try.


----------



## Cindy416

Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm getting ready to order a handful of King paperbacks for some intense summer reading. Kind of feel like sitting on the edge of my chair this summer.  Will be adding _11/22/63_ to the list!


Paperback? What's that  I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just started BE THE PACK LEADER by Cesar Milan. My pup (4 yr old dog, really) has been acting up again because we've gone lax on his training and exercise, so in addition to stepping those back up, I decided to see if the Dog Whisperer had any good insights for me.


----------



## NogDog

I started reading Charles Stross's _The Apocalypse Codex_ last night, and it kept me up at least an hour past my bedtime, so that's a good sign.


----------



## IreneP

Started A Certain Kind of MAgic by Jessica Starre (paranormal romance)

So far, it is much better than the blurb - fast-paced, funny, good plot!


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished _Transfer of Power,_  and have now started _The Third Option_.  It's my third Vince Flynn novel in a week. Love 'em!


----------



## dennis7450

The Paris Wife.  Best read in years.


----------



## bordercollielady

I finished Brad Thor's:



And I'm finally getting around to reading:



which I'm really enjoying. Goodwin's style reminds me of David McCullough whose "John Adams" is one of my very favorite books..


----------



## deckard

bordercollielady said:


> And I'm finally getting around to reading:
> 
> 
> 
> which I'm really enjoying. Goodwin's style reminds me of David McCullough whose "John Adams" is one of my very favorite books..


Does the Kindle edition have the pictures from the paper version?

I am hoping to read this on my Kindle and I hope the pictures are included.

Deckard


----------



## Savannah_Page

Cindy416 said:


> Paperback? What's that  I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


haha Yeah, exactly. But I'm still about a 50-50 girl with paperbacks and e-books. But I like having a few books going at the same time--one in every room kind of deal. And the smell and feel of a paperback...need that every now and then.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn


----------



## DYB

I finished Erik Larson's "In The Garden of Beasts." Fascinating read. It also helped explain a question I've always had about the German public and its attitude towards Hitler: what did they know and when did they know it? Well, they knew everything and they knew it from the start. It also answered a long-standing question about other countries' attitude toward Hitler. And the indifference and appeasement shown him - centering on the money Germany owed other governments and threatened to default on - is put in a solid perspective.

For my next book I'll be reading Charlie Huston's "No Dominion," which is a second installment of his Joe Pitt series.


----------



## JimC1946

Dragons of Wendal, Maria Schneider's newest book.


----------



## djgross

Finished...



Starting...


----------



## Mike McIntyre

KINGDOM OF SHADOWS, a pre-WWII spy novel by Alan Furst.


----------



## KimFaulks

I am reading Abraham Lincoln Vamire Hunter and it is pretty good. I don't read as much as I should. I find not a lot hold my interest anymore.


----------



## Cindy416

KimFaulks said:


> I am reading Abraham Lincoln Vamire Hunter and it is pretty good. I don't read as much as I should. I find not a lot hold my interest anymore.


I recently finished _Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter_, and found it to be much better than I had anticipated. Just prior to reading that book, I read _Killing Lincoln_, by Bill O'Reilly, and it was interesting to see where the historical facts were incorporated into _AL:VH_.


----------



## bordercollielady

deckard said:


> Does the Kindle edition have the pictures from the paper version?
> 
> I am hoping to read this on my Kindle and I hope the pictures are included.
> 
> Deckard


I apologize for not replying sooner.. but yes - there are illustrations in the kindle version.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Finishing  in paperback. 

On the Kindle: in the middle of 

And just started e-reading


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Savannah_Page said:


> On the Kindle: in the middle of


If I'm an SATC and Young Adult lit fan, do you think I'd enjoy THE CARRIE DIARIES? I'm wary, because what I love about SATC is the powerful and believable relationships between the four women, and this book seems to focus more on other stuff.


----------



## Jane Topearu

I am about one-third through Achieve Anything In Just One Year: Be Inspired Daily to Live Your Dreams and Accomplish Your Goals



I know it is not a typical summer read, but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## BenRoach

Like many others, I am still on the Song of Ice & Fire.

905 on the fourth book, but it's running dry a little.

Might have to put them down for a while after this one.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Kristan Hoffman said:


> If I'm an SATC and Young Adult lit fan, do you think I'd enjoy THE CARRIE DIARIES? I'm wary, because what I love about SATC is the powerful and believable relationships between the four women, and this book seems to focus more on other stuff.


I admire Bushnell and have everything she's written, even though I've yet to see anything live up to the _One Fifth Avenue_ standard. (My favorite!!) I personally am not fond of the SATC book, but love the films and series. (Strange as that never happens for me.  ) I think if you love Bushnell, then you'll certainly enjoy _The Carrie Diaries_. Especially if you love YA lit as TCD is very much YA--Carrie's high school days. Normally I'm not a big fan of books set in a high school setting, but I'm enjoying TCD and will definitely buy the sequel (_Summer in the City_). In terms of powerful and believable relationships, I am not finding anything like that in TCD so far (1/3 in). But Carrie herself is a well-written character and I can see so much of "the Carrie we know from SATC" in her as a high schooler. I say go for it. Light and fun reading anyhow. 

And correction on the Rachel Astor book I'm reading. I'm reading the 1st in the series...  and not _The Wedding Wager_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Two of my favorite authors just released new books: . I'd pre-ordered _Night Watch_ by Linda Fairstein and it arrived on my Kindle this morning.

And just a day or two ago I'd picked up Ed Patterson's 5th and Final in the Jade Owl series, _In the Shadow of Her Hem_. .

Now to decide which to start first. . . . . . .


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Savannah_Page said:


> I admire Bushnell and have everything she's written, even though I've yet to see anything live up to the _One Fifth Avenue_ standard. (My favorite!!) I personally am not fond of the SATC book, but love the films and series. (Strange as that never happens for me.  ) I think if you love Bushnell, then you'll certainly enjoy _The Carrie Diaries_. Especially if you love YA lit as TCD is very much YA--Carrie's high school days. Normally I'm not a big fan of books set in a high school setting, but I'm enjoying TCD and will definitely buy the sequel (_Summer in the City_). In terms of powerful and believable relationships, I am not finding anything like that in TCD so far (1/3 in). But Carrie herself is a well-written character and I can see so much of "the Carrie we know from SATC" in her as a high schooler. I say go for it. Light and fun reading anyhow.


Yeah the original SATC columns were, well, different, and that's the only writing of Bushnell's that I've read. But I love the show (also Lipstick Jungle) and I'm curious about Little Carrie, hehe. I'll have to check out ONE FIFTH AVENUE too!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up 
and starting #2 in the series


----------



## nmg222

Catching up on a few series, starting some new ones.  Books read since the start of the year

Mystery Walk - Robert McCammon
Takedown - Brad Thor
Dark Hollow - John Connolly
The Rembrandt Affair - Daniel Silva
The Drop - Michael Connelly
The First Commandment - Brad Thor
Invisible Prey - John Sandford
The Fourth Estate - Jeffrey Archer
The Wolf's Hour - Robert McCammon
Dark of the Moon - John Sandford
Full Dark, No Stars - Stephen King
The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
The Wind Through the Keyhole - Stephen King
The 5th Witness - Michael Connelly
The Providence Rider - Robert McCammon
The Killing Kind - John Connolly

Currently reading the 3 part e-book, Odd Interlude by Dean Koontz


----------



## Austin_Briggs

I'm reading "The Master Key System"  An excellent oldie!

After that, I'm going for "At Road's End" by Zoe Saadia.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Just about to start  though I really cannot stand this book. But I gotta read it.

I also need to read  since I read ( and loved) the Lords of the Underworld Series.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

About 85% through Mill River Recluse and really, really like it. Interesting way of interweaving past and present story lines:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just started BEFORE I DIE by Jenny Downham.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Right now I'm reading "Pushing up Daisies" by Rosemary Harris...


It's a fun read and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Teachings of Don Juan by Carlos Castaneda.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I recently started reading this book, which is one that was on my "to read" list for some time:



I am a classic introvert and this book is blowing my mind. I seriously think I'm in love with the author for writing this. I've never felt so good about being an introvert, thanks to her really thoughtful take on the nature of introversion and what it means to be a part of a society that favors extroversion over introversion.


----------



## Lanesy

Currently on the last of The Hunger Games Trilogy. Then dare I say it, I will tackle the Fifty Shades books (Dreading it). All very common I know but I feel I must get them read!


----------



## JimC1946

Beyond the Battlefield: A Message from the Fallen by Ken Dauth.


----------



## grabs83

Running With God Across America - A book about hardships, faith, and a 3,700 mile solo and unsupported run across the United States!


----------



## Audrey Finch

I'm wondering about 'Fifty Shades' - for reasons known only to myself I resisted Harry Potter for years.  Am I making the same mistake with this one?


----------



## Cindy416

Audrey Finch said:


> I'm wondering about 'Fifty Shades' - for reasons known only to myself I resisted Harry Potter for years. Am I making the same mistake with this one?


I read the first book and half ofmthemsecond, but I have so many well-written books waiting to bread that I gave up on the series. Maybe I'll finish it at some point. I've never read the Harry Potter books, but at least have them for my Kindle now. Maybe I'll read them before long.


----------



## Mia Grace

The Inner Game of Tennis - W Timothy Gallwey

Home Coffee Roasting - Kenneth Davids

Nothing beats watching a grand slam with home made coffee


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one and will continue with the series when the next one comes up at the library:


Just started this one from the library:


----------



## Dill Pickett

I just finished The Dovekeepers by Alice Hoffman.  I'm now reading Game of Thrones by George R. R. Martin and At Home by Bill Bryson.  But I'm always looking for more recommendations!  I'm new to Kindle - my daughter bought me mine for my birthday a few weeks ago.  Didn't think I'd love it.  Do.  I'm trying to stock up for my upcoming trip to ITALY!


----------



## anguabell

After finishing A Feast for Crows (a bit meh, I'm afraid) I am now reading Queen Victoria: Demon Hunter.



So far it's pretty good.


----------



## Cathy21

Just finished The One You Love by Paul Pilkington and starting Sloth (The Seven Deadly Sins) by AS Anand which I got as a free download to-day.

Cathy


----------



## dldkrypto

At the moment I'm reading The Gods of Riverworld but took time out to read The Sultan of Monte Cristo because a friend recommended it because he knew I loved the original Count of Monte Cristo. Brilliant sequel alert! If you love the classic story I'd read the sequel as soon as you can.


----------



## DYB

Finished Charlie Huston's "No Dominion." Really enjoyed it; much more than the first novel in the Joe Pitt Casebooks series. Highly recommended.



Starting "The Glass of Time" by Michael Cox. I thought "The Meaning of Night" was excellent and this is supposed to be a tangential sequel.


----------



## anguabell

DYB said:


> Starting "The Glass of Time" by Michael Cox. I thought "The Meaning of Night" was excellent and this is supposed to be a tangential sequel.


I liked that book a great deal - one of the best ones I read in the past 6 months.


----------



## mkeyth

Well, not actually reading but listening to Tolkien's Return of the king whenever I go running


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Just about halfway reading Brisingr, one of the last print books I have lying around.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

The Dog That Talked to God, by Jim Kraus. Humorous, charming, bittersweet story of emerging from grief. Love the narrative voice.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading A Moveable Feast , by Hemingway.


----------



## DYB

anguabell said:


> I liked that book a great deal - one of the best ones I read in the past 6 months.


Do you mean "Glass of Time" or "Meaning of Night?" I really enjoyed "Meaning of Night," although Cox is on the verbose side and towards the end I was starting to lose my patience with him. Things that should take a paragraph can go on for pages. And when it's over you go: "Wait, after 5 pages all he wanted to say is that the guy knocked on the door?" I'm starting to see similar "deficiencies" with "Glass of Time," but the prose tends to be good, the characters are well developed, and I like the story so far. (Only 10% in.)


----------



## Cindy416

I have taken a break from Vince Flynn's novels to read the new book by Josh Gates, in which he writes about his adventures while filming "Destination Truth."


----------



## anguabell

DYB said:


> Do you mean "Glass of Time" or "Meaning of Night?" I really enjoyed "Meaning of Night," although Cox is on the verbose side and towards the end I was starting to lose my patience with him. Things that should take a paragraph can go on for pages. And when it's over you go: "Wait, after 5 pages all he wanted to say is that the guy knocked on the door?" I'm starting to see similar "deficiencies" with "Glass of Time," but the prose tends to be good, the characters are well developed, and I like the story so far. (Only 10% in.)


I mean Glass of Time. I didn't enjoy Meaning too much, I think mostly because I didn't like the characters and some of the atmospheric parts seemed a bit too contrived. So I almost didn't read the Glass. But I think the author did much better job with this one. I agree, he is (well, was) a little too verbose but the story is so good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A library hold book, just came up, , so, while I was all set to start , I'll postpone that for now. Just means I still have it to look forward to.


----------



## JimC1946

Lost in the Shadow of Fame by Bill Lemanski. Nonfiction about Kermit Roosevelt, Teddy's son.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one last night. Very good....one of his best books, I thought. Along with the romance was some suspense...loved it.


Time for another read from the In Death series:


----------



## pamstucky

Finally started The Dovekeepers, my book group's current book. I resisted it at first but I'm starting to get into it!


----------



## Cathy21

I've just started reading A Cleansing of Souls by Stuart Ayris which so far is extraordinarily good.

Cathy


----------



## Miriam Minger

Golden Lies by Barbara Freethy.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tracey

Just finished



which was short but it wasn't too bad.

Just started



so far, so good, but I have only read about 8%.


----------



## Casse

KindleGirl said:


> Just started this one from the library:


This is one of my favorites - I read very few of his as I like happy endings but this one was just special.


----------



## Guest

Blue Diary, Alice Hoffman

Anybody read any of her other work?


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished _The Earth Hums In B Flat_ by Mari Strachan



I picked it up for 99p as a KDD, very different from what I usually read, but very good.


----------



## pamstucky

michellem said:


> Blue Diary, Alice Hoffman
> 
> Anybody read any of her other work?


Reading The Dovekeepers right now. What do you think of Blue Diary? The Dovekeepers is one of those books I have to settle in for, let the rhythm of the writing have its own pace rather than mine. Once I learned to settle into its pace I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Just finished Peter James' Perfect People


One of the 20p trad-pubbed ebooks currently dominating the lists on amazon.co.uk. It's good to see him return to his roots with a Michael Crichton/Robin Cook style conspiracy medical/techno thriller all about genetics. I was never fussed with his crime books but his early books were great.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Just started Van Gogh's Letters.
They are truly inspiring.
I totally recommend them


----------



## VickiT

The Sleeping Doll (Kathryn Dance) by Jeffery Deaver:



It's okaaaaaay...


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish "If Only" this weekend 

and Start


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished BEFORE I DIE by Jenny Downham (REALLY good literary YA) and then started BALL DON'T LIE by Matt de la Peña, but that's on hold because I got an ARC of CROWN OF EMBERS by Rae Carson!!


----------



## Tangerine

I'm nearly finished Carl Hiaasen's "Star Island".  It's entertaining, but I prefer his earlier books.  Sick Puppy is my absolute favorite.


----------



## raychensmith

I always "read" two books are once--one actual reading, the other on audiotape.

Reading:

The Wind through the Keyhole.  I'm about 70% through it.  Not one of Stephen King's better novels (and I believe King is the most preternaturally gifted commercial writer I've ever read).  The story is meandering, and it really has nothing do with The Dark Tower series (which I've read in its entirety).  You don't have the gunslinger.  Instead, he tells a story about when he was a kid, and in THAT story, the young gunslinger tells a story, which is the Wind.  But THAT story within a story is like the dullest of the three!  Boring characters and a slow-moving plot.

Listening:

The Talented Mr. Ripley.  I'm about 40% through.  Not bad so far, but not great either.  There isn't enough action in it--just Ripley hanging out with Dickey in Italy.  I want more fistfights and murder!!!


----------



## BookLover

Just finished  and getting ready to start either  or possibly


----------



## JFHilborne

Just started The Hangman's Daughter by Oliver Potzsch. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Cindy416

JFHilborne said:


> Just started The Hangman's Daughter by Oliver Potzsch. Enjoying it so far.


I thought that was a very good book.


----------



## NS

I just finished an amazing book by Brooklyn Hudson "Whishbone". Recommend it to all supernatural thrillers lovers.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just finished this one last night and loved it. I forget how much I enjoy this series when I leave to read other books. Whenever I come back I wonder why I ever left to read something else. Peabody just cracks me up! These are great audio books!


Next up:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished . It was a library borrow. . . . .a bit out of my usual comfort zone -- which is why I borrowed rather than bought -- but not a bad story. May very well read the next - I believe there are currently 3 in the series.


----------



## alanzacher

I'm about a fourth of the way done with reading The  Hunger Games. It's not bad, but I like my nove better: I'm No P. I. Alan Zacher


----------



## LolitaLuvsBooks

I'm currently reading Bombay Mixx. A friend recommended recently and I'm already quite impressed. I love women's fiction but this is a bit different to the usual stuff I read. So far I'm really liking it! It's funny but with some juicy bits in it. A really good read so far.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bombay-Mixx-ebook/dp/B008CINC5C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342896283&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Just finished reading THE KEY (Simon Toyne) his sequel to SANCTUS. It is an awesome story. I liked SANCTUS better, as the woman Liv was more active participant and seemed rather passive in the sequel. But still very entertaining.


----------



## A.D.Seay

I recently finished up "Too Big to Fail" by Andrew Sorkin (great book for the record). I'm almost done reading a commentary on Revelations by John MacArthur, and I also recently finished the first book in the Harry Potter series....... I know, I know, I'm ridiculously late, but better late than never.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Unholy Night , I'm on ly about 25% into it, but so far it is funny.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just finished . It was a library borrow. . . . .a bit out of my usual comfort zone -- which is why I borrowed rather than bought -- but not a bad story. May very well read the next - I believe there are currently 3 in the series.


This is a great series! I first heard about it listening to a Denver AM Talk show - the host interviewed Farnworth. I've read the first two and have the third one in queue!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I'm reading







and it is SO GOOD!!!

Dawn

http://www.amazon.com/DRAGONFLY-ebook/dp/B008EELZHG/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1343004538&sr=1-1-fkmr1&keywords=Gabriella+popa


----------



## Savannah_Page

Recently finished and loved (especially the ending) 

Just started (perfect for the summer) 

And want to start (also perfect for the summer)


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one last night and so far so good. Heard lots of good things about it.


Will start listening to this one today:


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I recently finished Stephen King's non-fiction, "On Writing." Although I'm not a King fan, I found the section on how he prepares for his first rewrite to be very helpful.


----------



## Cathy21

I have just finished another novel by Stuart Ayris. The time the newly published The Bird That Nobody Sees (FRUGALITY - Book 2) which is equally well written but with some very funny aspects too.

Cathy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yesterday I read an "extended preview" of DAYS OF BLOOD AND STARLIGHT by Laini Taylor -- SO GOOD!! (It was a booklet handed out at BEA this year, apparently. My friend snagged me a copy.) I can't wait for the full book to be released in November!

Now today I've started A NEED SO BEAUTIFUL by Suzanne Young.


----------



## balaspa

I found a trade paperback that puts together a bunch of pulp fiction stories from the 1930s and 40s featuring the character The Spider in a used bookstore.  Yes...PAPER!  Loving it.


----------



## kimscottwrites




----------



## Harry Shannon

Creole Belle by James Lee Burke.


----------



## cheriereich

I'm currently reading _King's Champion_ by Cas Peace. If you like epic fantasy, then you'll probably like her Artesans of Albia series. I loved book one, _King's Envoy_, last year, and I'm really enjoying _King's Champion_.


----------



## Mike @ Acute Angle books

I was given a copy of Notes from An Exhibition by Patrick Gale and was told I would like it. I'd never heard of him before, so went in with no expectations whatsoever. 

I'm about half way through now and I'm very glad I was introduced to him. I'm loving his style - very measured and poised, and the story is wonderful. Not an edge of your seat thriller, by any means, but very pleasant to spend time with.

Will definitely be seeking out more of his work...


----------



## LadaRay

Has anyone read Book of Secrets?  Absolutely mind blowing, it'll change the way you perceive reality forever!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A little over halfway through. Not bad. Not great. . .solid 3* so far. Genre is a bit hard to define. Sort of historical, but not really, more like alternate world -- not a lot of magic but definite magical creatures referenced -- no technology, though there was a reference to someone having photographs which was a bit disconcerting.



Latest of the Alexandra Cooper series. . . . .good so far, as expected.  Legal Thriller/Procedural with the twist this time is that she's in France with her boyfriend instead of NY City.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished this - another one out of my usual genre that I picked up for 99p as a KDD. A bit lightweight and occasionally predictable but a pleasant enough read if you're lazing on a beach somewhere. Sadly I'm not..... 




Now reading the second of Steve Berry's 'Cotton Malone' series. Not bad so far - the kind of action/adventure type stories that Boyd Morrison and James Rollins do so well.


----------



## boydm

I just finished Wool by Hugh Howey. Fantastic novel and destined to be a science fiction classic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Currently enjoying KB member Mike Attebery's _Seattle on Ice_:



Betsy


----------



## Carolyn62

I'm reading Cavern of Black Ice by J V Jones.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

boydm said:


> I just finished Wool by Hugh Howey. Fantastic novel and destined to be a science fiction classic.


You've intrigued me. Just downloaded the sample.

Also finished A NEED SO BEAUTIFUL and started A WANT SO WICKED.


----------



## charlesatan

Currently reading



As well as some of our own books


----------



## alawston

I'm currently just over halfway through A Madness of Angels: Or The Resurrection of Matthew Swift. Took me a while to get into it, but it's getting better and better!


----------



## LauraB

Finished Unholy Night , now reading A Discovery of Witches . I bought it when it was a daily deal for $2.99, but am just now getting to it


----------



## Brian Rush

Very original. The story is great. I'll be writing a review as soon as I'm finished. It has six already.


----------



## gary sapp

Anything by James Swallow. He is a SF writer who contributes to franchises like Star Trek, Dr. Who and gaming novels. He has a smooth, understated style that I enjoy reading.


----------



## Casper Parks

*Ralph Cotton, "Wildfire"*


----------



## dvberkom

Hollywood Station by Joseph Wambaugh 

The Red Queen by Philippa Gregory 

Life by Keith Richards 

I've decided there are just too many books on my TBR list, so I'm tripling up. So far it's been interesting, switching gears, but I'm certainly NEVER bored


----------



## ergeller57

Just finished "A Book Forged In Hell" about Spinoza, mostly as research for my current novel but it was an excellent read.  Just started "Wool", an indie serial turned novel that's getting some good hype.  It starts well.


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished Vince Flynn's _American Assassin_, and am now starting the next book of his, _Kill Shot_, which is the 7th Vince Flynn book that I've read in two weeks! The series has done wonders for increasing the number of minutes that I've been logging on my treadmill.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

For some crazy reason, I am attempting to read through the entire Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan, so I can finish with the final Brandon Sanderson volume when it comes out. I call it crazy because I'm only on book two, The Great Hunt. I've got a looooooooong way to go.


----------



## Craig Allen

Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson

It may take a while.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished "One Second After" which scared the heebie-jeebies out of me (I think I will buy some more canned soup). Its about what happens in a small town after an EMP attack on the US:



And decided to read a Phillip Margolin book - Ties That Bind:


----------



## marianneg

I just finished A Clockwork Orange, which I had snagged a while back. Unfortunately I didn't care much for it. It reminded me somewhat of The Catcher in the Rye (non-Kindle link), which is not a good thing in my book, but if you did enjoy one you might be interested in checking out the other. 

I decided I need something lighter at the moment, so I'm starting Variant. It's still dystopian, but it's also YA, so less politics and more teen rebellion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cindy416 said:


> The series has done wonders for increasing the number of minutes that I've been logging on my treadmill.


Audiobooks do that for me and my walking...

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Finished "The Glass of Time" by Michael Cox. Good, entertaining. But I didn't like it as much as "The Meaning of Night." The plot was quite predictable; I figured out most of the "twists" fairly early on. But it was nice to see how the story ends.

 

Now I'm starting "The Graveyard Book" by Neil Gaiman. My first Gaiman book!


----------



## Tracey

I finished



which I really liked, but it sort of got a bit out there in the last few chapters.

I then started



which I have been looking at for ages and it was a Daily Deal yesterday and got it and the sequel for 99c each! So far, so good!


----------



## Will Venitus

Re-read (for the third time!) the Cleric Quintet by R.A. Salvatore, starting with the first book, Canticle.



This is just...the best work of fantasy I've read in a LONG time. Seriously, this kind of immersion is rare to see. I easily passed right through the whole series of five books in as little as a week. I used to think only video games could truly bring out fantasy, but this here proves me seriously wrong. Awesome book, truly awesome.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last night. Not quite as good as previous entries in the series, but still 4* for me.

Started a shortish something,  which I picked up free a little bit ago. Probably finish that today _edit: AND finished it. . . . .didn't care for it much; not badly written, just not my thing. 2* for me _

and then get started on my July borrow . _edit: sorry, gave up on this one at less than 5%. First of all, the print was tiny. . .I had to put it up to third from the largest when I usually use third from the smallest. Also, the hard-coded font was a sans-serif style which I do not prefer. AND there were no paragraph indents; just blank lines -- usually. Add to that lackluster writing and I decided to not waste any more time. 1* because it's a DNF.  _

Moving on to  which I trust will not disappoint.


----------



## Cuechick

Well, I am reading "Gone Girl" and really enjoying it. I pre-ordered it, since I really liked her first two books but only just got a chance to dive in. The first couple of chapters I was not so sure but then POW! It got me and I have hardly been able to put it down.


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished _Kill Shot_, and have now started Vince Flynn's _Executive Power_. Love these books!


----------



## vistawriter

Okay, authors, here's one for you. I know it's not fiction, but this is a great book on writing.


----------



## balaspa

I can't remember if I already posted in here or not.  I found this great print edition of three classic pulp fiction novels from the 30s and 40s.  The first two feature the character The Spider and the third features a character called The Octopus.  Great stuff.  Wish more was available as an ebook, though.


----------



## Seleya

Yesterday I finished  loved it!

Today I have started the third volume in the Peter grant series.



The link goes to the Del Rey edition, but I bought the British edition (both are available in my country) I hate it when British books get 'translated' into American English...


----------



## Tony Richards

_The Deluge_, a horror novel by British writer Mark Morris. Very good, and highly recommended.


----------



## R. M. Reed

boydm said:


> I just finished Wool by Hugh Howey. Fantastic novel and destined to be a science fiction classic.


Me too! And I agree. Now it's back to Dances with Dragons, which is a big heavy hardback. I wish I had bought it on Kindle.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just finished Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel. Wonderfully researched and a great lead character, but her writing style made me bonkers. I'm not sure I'm going to pick up the sequel, Bring up the Bodies. Anyone read it yet ...?

http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Hall-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B002UZ5K4Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1343854521&sr=8-1


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

I'm reading _*American Gods *_by Neil Gaiman. It is amazing! This novel is as captivating as his *Sandman Comic Series.*


----------



## KindleGirl

Reading something light and fluffy during the Olympics. Since I only read during commercials I need something easy to pick up and put down. Good so far.


----------



## Scott Bartlett

I just finished _God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater_ by Kurt Vonnegut--a quick, touching, illuminating read.

Now I'm reading _50 Great Short Stories_. Just finished one called "Brooksmith" by Henry James. There are some gems in this anthology--the stories were clearly chosen with care.


----------



## jasonzc

"Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas" by Tom Robbins.

Or I was, until I left it with my girlfriend...


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just finished "Tyrannosaur Canyon" by Douglas Preston. I'm going to start "Obsession" by Ramsey Campbell, but I've ordered Shirley Jackson's "We Have Always Lived In The Castle". Once that arrives, I'm going to read it.


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading Australian true crime, Seven Bones, Two Wives Two Violent Murders, a fight for justice:


----------



## DYB

I finished "The Graveyard Book" by Neil Gaiman. My first Gaiman read. It's really a beautiful novel; highly recommended.

I'm going to re-read "Pride and Prejudice." I read it in high school and decided I wanted a light, fun read. Reading the enriched Penguin edition, so there's lots of historical background on events, society, etc.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished A WANT SO WICKED by Suzanne Young, and now finally going back to finish up THE SECRET MIRACLE: THE NOVELIST'S HANDBOOK.


----------



## Cindy416

DYB said:


> I finished "The Graveyard Book" by Neil Gaiman. My first Gaiman read. It's really a beautiful novel; highly recommended.
> 
> I'm going to re-read "Pride and Prejudice." I read it in high school and decided I wanted a light, fun read. Reading the enriched Penguin edition, so there's lots of historical background on events, society, etc.


I love _Pride and Prejudice_! Have fun rereading it.


----------



## chipotle

I just finished Kristan Higgins' Somebody to Love and I liked it but didn't love it. She's one of my favorite authors and one of her books from last year, My One and Only, was my favorite book of 2011.


----------



## KindleGirl

chipotle said:


> I just finished Kristan Higgins' Somebody to Love and I liked it but didn't love it. She's one of my favorite authors and one of her books from last year, My One and Only, was my favorite book of 2011.


Bummer...that book is on my list to read next from the library. She is one of my favorite authors as well. She usually does a great job.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished . Pretty sure I got it free a while back, now $2.99. It was o.k. Decently written, but I wanted more to really happen. Felt like a long daydream and it was dead obvious to me from the beginning how it would end. 3*

Also finished  which was the 5th and final book of the _Jade Owl_ series. Completely satisfying conclusion; all major and one or two minor plot points wrapped up. 4½*

And because it was short, I also read . Definitely a short story; another freebie. Good enough. 3*

Have now started  which has begun well. . . . .set just after WW2 in western Scotland: guy called by an old mate to help him get off a murder conviction. Picked it up as, I think, a Kindle Daily Deal a while ago and apparently not currently available to US people. Huh.

Oh, and I'm still plugging away on  and, in paper,  I'm finding both interesting but I don't do non-fiction as fast.


----------



## StephenLivingston

I'm currently reading _Don Quixote_ by Miguel de Cervantes.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just picked up To Kill a Mockingbird.  I'd never read it in school and figured it was time.  I'm halfway through, and loving it.


----------



## Cindy416

lvhiggins said:


> I just picked up To Kill a Mockingbird. I'd never read it in school and figured it was time. I'm halfway through, and loving it.


Great choice, especially since you haven't read it before.


----------



## lvhiggins

Cindy416 said:


> Great choice, especially since you haven't read it before.


Ever get in one of those moods to finally read what should have been read in high school/college? I'm there now (partially burned out by a series of "meh" books.) Next book up: Lord of the Flies.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I am reading _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_. I'm sure I would find it more interesting back in the days before submarines were common place. I'm reading an old public domain translation, and it seems rather stiff. Maybe I should spring for a modern translation.


----------



## lvhiggins

QuantumIguana said:


> I am reading _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_. I'm sure I would find it more interesting back in the days before submarines were common place. I'm reading an old public domain translation, and it seems rather stiff. Maybe I should spring for a modern translation.


Are you enjoying it, though? If you are, I'll add it to my list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And in the category of "I'm allowed to change my mind" I decided today to start


----------



## bordercollielady

Something must be in the air - I just started:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I like Rizzoli & Iles. .. . .the TV show is good too, though different. _The Apprentice_ is #2 . . . . ._The Mephisto Club_ is #6. There are 10 so far.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like Rizzoli & Iles. .. . .the TV show is good too, though different. _The Apprentice_ is #2 . . . . ._The Mephisto Club_ is #6. There are 10 so far.


I do too.. I read The Surgeon awhile ago - and will eventually catch up! I guess this is the first one where Mara shows up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I thought she was in the first one. . . .but only peripherally. . . .hmmm. . . . . doesn't matter:  still good!


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Currently reading Bridget Jones Diary.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like Rizzoli & Iles. .. . .the TV show is good too, though different. _The Apprentice_ is #2 . . . . ._The Mephisto Club_ is #6. There are 10 so far.


I love the TV show as well. I downloaded one of these books as a freebe. Looks like I'm going to have to download the rest from Amazon.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savannah_Page

Currently reading...


----------



## CaitLondon

I am debating whether to start reading The Game of Thrones, or just watch the series. I did enjoy Hunger Games; didn't think I would, tho.


----------



## lvhiggins

CaitLondon said:


> I am debating whether to start reading The Game of Thrones, or just watch the series. I did enjoy Hunger Games; didn't think I would, tho.


I'm a huge fan of The Game of Thrones HBO series. I've read the first volume of the books and I'll probably read the second. Each year of the HBO production is roughly one book, so it has been interesting to see what HBO added, skimmed over, or completely left out of George R.R. Martin's original story. But I still haven't decided whether to read _ahead_.


----------



## Kwenzl

I just finished Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn. Couldn't put it down.  I just started Wild by Cheryl Strayed. It came highly recommended by many members of my book clubs. And Oprah.


----------



## JFHilborne

Now reading The Dark Monk by Oliver Potzsch - good so far. I just finished The Hangman's Daughter and enjoyed it so so much I bought the next one. It's not often I read new books by the same author so quickly.


----------



## lvhiggins

Kwenzl said:


> I just finished Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn. Couldn't put it down. I just started Wild by Cheryl Strayed. It came highly recommended by many members of my book clubs. And Oprah.


Kwenzl -- When you finish it, I'd love to know what you think of WILD by Cheryl Strayed. It's the kind of book I love to read, but my TBR pile is so very, very high . ..


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one last night and enjoying it so far:


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like Rizzoli & Iles. .. . .the TV show is good too, though different. _The Apprentice_ is #2 . . . . ._The Mephisto Club_ is #6. There are 10 so far.


I enjoy the show, too. I have one of the short stories on my Kindle and I'll get around to reading it after I finish the book I'm currently reading.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just started We Have Always Lived in the Castle: (Penguin Classics Deluxe Edition). I'm already halfway through it and I started it yesterday. I can't put it down! (Well, I put it down long enough to post here.  )


----------



## mistyd107

Finishing up :

and starting

followed by
 
followed by


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Elizabeth Black said:


> I enjoy the show, too. I have one of the short stories on my Kindle and I'll get around to reading it after I finish the book I'm currently reading.


That's the one I have on my kindle. I think its going to take me a while to read it. My TBR pile is huge right now.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished _executive Power_ , and will start _Memorial day_  later tonight.


----------



## Michael Cavacini

I'm on vacation, so I thought James Patterson would be a good beach read. I'm reading _Now You See Her_, and so far it's great.


----------



## scribbler100

I'm reading Lost on Venus, the second book of Edgar Rice Burrough's Carson of Venus series.  Not quite as good as the Mars series but still fun to read.


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert

Two books primarily:

Dust to Dust, a memoir by Benjamin Busch.
Eats, Shoots, & Leaves: The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation. 

And just picked up Hemingway's Boat.


----------



## Manny

Red Baker by Robert Ward. A friend recommended it to me...It's a powerful, no-holds-barred blue collar story from the 1970s about steel workers in Baltimore. Reminiscent of The Wire (HBO) or Mean Streets (Scorcese) but even more brutal. It's not beautifully written, but it's so honest it's hard to put down


----------



## anguabell

I am finally reading Terry Pratchett's Snuff. (Paperback, ordered from England - I am not sure if there is an "Americanized" version but I'd rather not risk it.)

It is OK so far. A little less great than previous novels, sadly.
In a non-fiction department, I am struggling with the history of Prussia. Fascinating but sometimes a bit difficult to comprehend. Well, I am still in the 17th century, so hopefully it gets better soon.

When the family life of Prussian aristocrats becomes too much for my tired brain I switch to recently acquired book about Marjorie Merriweather Post. 

I have no idea how accurate the book is but it's a fun and interesting reading.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Marlene Joyce Spark said:


> That's the one I have on my kindle. I think its going to take me a while to read it. My TBR pile is huge right now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


I know what you mean. I'm still reading "We Have Always Lived In The Castle". I'll get to the Rizzoli and Iles story eventually. I'm not in the mood for it now.

Next on my list is Portent by James Herbert.


----------



## EGranfors

GREED, an e-book and "Dare Me" by Meg Abbott.


----------



## TWErvin2

I'm currently reading *Critical Failures: Caverns and Creatures*. It's a pretty funny and entertaining read, but probably best if you are, or ever have been, involved in role playing games.

I'm listening to *The Iron Druid Chronicles, Hounded*. A pretty fast-paced fantasy read with interesting characters and plot. Sometimes I wish the my Kindle could crank up the volume just a bit higher.


----------



## marianneg

I finished these last week:



And now I've moved on to this:


Blood Orchids was a pretty typical police mystery/thriller. The most interesting part was that it was set in Hawaii, which was kind of fun. Liar was pretty good, in a different, hard to describe sort of way. The Voynich Cipher hasn't completely grabbed me yet, though. But a really good ending could still blow me away.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm still working on THE SECRET MIRACLE, but while browsing through a bookstore yesterday, I read the intro to TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS by Cheryl Strayed, and it had me in tears within a few pages, so I decided I had to buy it. Halfway through and loving it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished up  yesterday -- good book, #6 in the series. . . . .4*

Started  which I'd picked up free a couple of weeks ago and just happened to be sitting there. I'm at 26% and the writing is, at best, competent. The story has a neat premise -- old photos developed from a 60 year old camera plus a letter from her grandfather lead a couple on a 'treasure' quest in Shanghai -- but it's a bit flat so far, wish it would pick up a bit.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I am currently reading _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## RSHunter88

I'm working on _Shadow Ops: Control Point_ right now. I like it a lot, but some of the really similar sounding acronyms are getting confusing.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this last night and loved it...

Also finished listening to this one and loved it, with the exception of the voices by the narrator. I understand this one was narrated first in the series, even though it is in the middle. Apparently the narrator changed the voices later, which I liked better.


I won this ARC from Goodreads so I started this last night....meh so far, but not very far into it yet so we'll see. It's not a vampire book.


----------



## FrankZubek

I bought Ulysses by James Joyce
Firs time ever reading it

And for those of you aren't aware or sometimes don't have the time.... I find Amazon's comments section to be of huge assistance when it comes to deciding on a purchase- whether it's for 99 cents or 11.99

There were a few copies online that while they looked like a good purchase, a number of the comments in there told me of typos or portions of the text that was missing from that edition among other issues

So when you are out shopping in Amazon, take a moment to read the comment sections and do a little research so when you DO finally buy the version you want you won't be disappointed when you settle in on the couch with the drink to enjoy an evening or afternoon of reading

Just my two cents....


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

started Dostoevsky's Notes from Underground...
and enjoying it very much


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this a day or so ago. I'd picked it up free a couple of weeks ago and itjust happened to be sitting there. Afraid I can't recommend it. . . . Decent premise, but the writing was barely o.k., the characters flat, and the plot had some holes. 2½ stars at best.

Decided to give  by Mark Jacobs a try. Also picked up a few weeks ago at 99¢ which is still the price. Enjoying it so far at 30%.

And also reading  which I picked up over a year ago for $1.59. That's the link to the paper book -- kindle book not currently available in the US. Very Good, at 34%. . . . not reading it as fast as it's on my 'bedside' kindle rather than my 'carry around' kindle.


----------



## lvhiggins

Ann in Arlington said:


> And also reading  which I picked up over a year ago for $1.59. That's the link to the paper book -- kindle book not currently available in the US. Very Good, at 34%. . . . not reading it as fast as it's on my 'bedside' kindle rather than my 'carry around' kindle.


Two Kindles, Ann? I'm impressed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

lvhiggins said:


> Two Kindles, Ann? I'm impressed!


 Well, I actually have 3 if you also count the Fire. Plus the app on my phone and tablet. . . . . . believe me, it's not that unusual.  After all, with paper books, I always had one I was reading and one to start in case I finished the first one. So it's reasonable to have a back up kindle in case one fails.

The one is the keyboard model and is coming up on 2 years old. . .still going great . . . .the other is the $79 kindle that I decided to get last fall when my original 1st Gen kindle started acting up a bit. . . . .I was able to send it back to Amazon for a $25 credit which made the new kindle only $55 or so. 

Oh, and in keeping with the thread topic, I will also note that I read  daily as well as the I Love My Kindle blog.


----------



## Cathy21

I'm reading The Amber Heart by Catherine Czerkawska. I haven't read an historical novel for quite a while and so far I am enjoying this one. Cathy


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just finished We Have Always Lived in the Castle: (Penguin Classics Deluxe Edition) by Shirley Jackson, and I've begun "House infernal" by Edward Lee but I can't find it on Kindle. I have the paperback. "We Have Always Lived In the Castle" was wonderful. "House Infernal" is very good so far, and quite a change from the other book.


----------



## Dragonfly Editing (Janet)

Recently had both knees replaced and had a lot of time for reading. My favorites:
Looking Through Lace by Ruth Nestvold
Amnesia of the Heart by Declan Connor

Currently reading:
Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble, a Paranormal Romance (Jolie Wilkins Series, Book #1) by H.P. Mallory


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished The Apprentice by Tess Gerritsen - very different from the tv series (Rizolli and Isles) - but just as good:



Thinking about reading The Ark by Boyd Morrison:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished  by Mark Jacobs. Very good book. . . . . .well worth the 99¢ price. . . . 4* without a doubt.

Probably about time to start on my August borrow: . Looks good. . . . .


----------



## balaspa

Just finished Scott Nicholson's The Harvest. Not his best, but still good.

I have already pre-ordered and am anxiously awaiting the release of Blake Crouch's new one "Pines." I loved his novel "RUN" and this one sounds awesome. I really enjoy his work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished my August borrow: . It was good. Mostly a serial killer murder mystery, but with some steamy romance, ala J.D. Robb, thrown in. It all meshed well though. . .there was one minor plot point that was a little off, but not enough to detract from the overall enjoyment. 4*

So I think it's time to start  which I bought a week or so ago the day it was released.


----------



## Cindy416

I'll be finishing Vince Flynn's _Memorial Day_ , and then will start _Act of Treason_, another Vince Flynn novel. 

_Memorial Day_ is book number 9 of Flynn's books that I've read in about 3 weeks. (The books are about 450 pages each.) If you like political thrillers, you'll probably love these books. As I've said before on this thread, these books have helped me log a lot of extra minutes on my treadmill, which is a great thing for me. I don't run (in fact, I only do that when chased), and I have to admit that my walking speed isn't extremely fast, but I'm only 5'2.5" tall on a good day, am 61 (until tomorrow), and have arthritis, all of which enable me to read while walking. Reading these books is like eating potato chips.....can't eat/read just one. I have been planning to read Vince Flynn's books for years, and am now wondering why I waited so long.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS and loooooooooved it. I also went and read the rest of the Dear Sugar columns that weren't printed in the book.

Now starting THE SHELL SEEKERS by Rosamund Pilcher for my book club.


----------



## bordercollielady

Cindy416 said:


> I'll be finishing Vince Flynn's _Memorial Day_ , and then will start _Act of Treason_, another Vince Flynn novel.
> 
> _Memorial Day_ is book number 9 of Flynn's books that I've read in about 3 weeks. (The books are about 450 pages each.) If you like political thrillers, you'll probably love these books. As I've said before on this thread, these books have helped me log a lot of extra minutes on my treadmill, which is a great thing for me. I don't run (in fact, I only do that when chased), and I have to admit that my walking speed isn't extremely fast, but I'm only 5'2.5" tall on a good day, am 61 (until tomorrow), and have arthritis, all of which enable me to read while walking. Reading these books is like eating potato chips.....can't eat/read just one. I have been planning to read Vince Flynn's books for years, and am now wondering why I waited so long.


Wait until you have only one more left to read and you put off reading it because you don't want to have no more to read..


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> So I think it's time to start  which I bought a week or so ago the day it was released.


I didn't know he has a new one.. I need to check it out. just started The Ark which I'm thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Vault (Tyler Locke) comes after The Ark and then The Roswell Conspiracy: Tyler Locke 3 (An International Thriller).

He's also got a couple of non-Tyler Locke books: Rogue Wave and The Catalyst.


----------



## bordercollielady

I read Rogue Wave awhile ago  - and couldn't put it down.  And I have the Catalyst on my Kindle (TBR)..  So glad he decided to do a series.  So far with the Ark - Tyler sounds like a definite hero-type.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Many of us 'old-timers' first learned about Boyd here on KB. . . he was an early member and independent author. . .still maintains book bazaar threads for his books.  Was picked up by one of the larger houses but still publishes some things independently.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled "whatcha readin'?" thread.


----------



## Cindy416

bordercollielady said:


> Wait until you have only one more left to read and you put off reading it because you don't want to have no more to read..


I know! I think I have 4 left before I'm finished. I know I'll be anxiously awaiting his new Mitch Rapp book that will be out November 13. I have lots of other books on my TBR list, but the Mitch Rapp ones (as well as Term Limits) have really hooked me. I'm also a fan of J.D. Robb's books (although I'm not a fan of Nora Roberts' books....go figure), and have had to pace myself with those. Had I not done that, I'd have had to get another job just to pay for my Dallas/Roarke habit.


----------



## drenee

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Finished TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS and loooooooooved it. I also went and read the rest of the Dear Sugar columns that weren't printed in the book.
> 
> Now starting THE SHELL SEEKERS by Rosamund Pilcher for my book club.


What format are you reading Shellseekers?


----------



## Karen Mead

Walden and Civil Disobedience. I tried to read it a year or so ago and got sidetracked, now I'm back into it and through the third chapter. It's interesting, but sometimes I'm not sure what Thoreau is really saying...this is the rare book where I feel like I could use a college professor to help explain it to me. 

Actually reading it in print instead of on the Kindle because I got an inexpensive edition of it years ago, but man is flipping to the back of the book to read the footnotes annoying! I think I'm going to have to switch to Kindle for anything scholarly from now on.

Also started Stardust by Neil Gaiman, haven't really gotten into yet but I expect it to be good.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

drenee said:


> What format are you reading Shellseekers?


Hardcover from the library.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just started SECRET OF THE WHITE ROSE by Stefanie Pintoff, a Caleb-Carr type police procedural set in turn-of-the-century NYC.

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-White-Rose-ebook/dp/B004OA62SG/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345405056&sr=1-2&keywords=stephanie+pintoff

I'd read In The Shadow of Gotham last year and loved it. Three chapters into the new book and so far, excellent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh, that sounds good, . . . . o.k. then. . .new author to try!


----------



## JimC1946

The incredible story of Kermit Roosevelt - Theodore's son and FDR's cousin. He did more amazing things in his life than most people would do in ten lifetimes, but his story has been overshadowed by his famous relatives.

Lost in the Shadow of Fame: The Neglected Story of Kermit Roosevelt, A Gallant and Tragic American


----------



## Tracey

> Now starting THE SHELL SEEKERS by Rosamund Pilcher for my book club.


I read this years and years ago and LOVED it. Rosamunde Pilcher is one of my favourite authors. I haven't read anything of hers for quite a while, but she is always a favourite. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## raychensmith

Reading Greg Iles's The Quiet Game.  It's quite good.  The thriller is set in Natchez, MS, which I had the pleasure of seeing for a week about a month ago.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Currently reading... and


----------



## QuantumIguana

I'm reading _The Runes of the Earth_, the first book of _The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_. I'm reading it in hardcover because I'm borrowing a copy. I read a mix of paper and e-books, but the font in this hardcover is _tiny_, it's hard to focus on. It's pretty good, but he sure likes to use obscure words.

I just finished reading _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_. I suppose I would have enjoyed it more in the past, when submarines and exploration of undersea life wasn't commonplace.


----------



## Cindy416

Savannah_Page said:


> Currently reading... and


I read _11/22/63_, and I really liked it. I hope you do, too!


----------



## LaRita

I've finally jumped on the bandwagon and am reading A Game of Thrones.  I'm enjoying it more than I expected to and am looking forward to reading the next volume.  Love those epic sagas!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yesterday I finished both  and  (not currently available on Kindle in the US.) Both were 4 star reads. . . . . ._Roswell_ is a techno thriller and an excellent entry into the Tyler Locke series. _Shed_ was a murder mystery set just after WWII in Glasgow and it's environs. . . .good enough that I've already bought the next in the series  which IS on Kindle in the US and priced at only $3.79.

As a palate cleanser, last night I started  which is a short book of short stories. . . .not my favorite form but it was offered free by a KB author so I figured I'd give it a try. First story wasn't bad, but there were a couple places where a different font was used for no apparent reason. 

And, because you can't have just one. . . .I also started  which is the latest entry in Fforde's _Thursday Next_ series. Really quirky but a lot of fun; at 18% so far. It helps to have read the rest of the series first, I think.


----------



## Richard Raley

Because there's nothing like a little light-hearted WWI reading to start the day...


----------



## lvhiggins

LaRita said:


> I've finally jumped on the bandwagon and am reading A Game of Thrones. I'm enjoying it more than I expected to and am looking forward to reading the next volume. Love those epic sagas!


I read the first volume of the series and LOVED IT, but then got sidetracked by other books. I'm not sure if I want to read ahead of the HBO series, or experience the surprise of the series and THEN read the books. My hubby is tearing through the story--already on book 4 -- and i have *never* seen him so absorbed in a novel *ever.* I may just have to keep up....


----------



## balaspa

Reading Blake Crouch's new one - PINES.  I am just past the halfway mark already and I love it.  Gripping from the very first few sentences.


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading an Australian mystery, The Celibate Mouse by Diana Hockley:


----------



## shellilea

This was free when I downloaded it on my Kindle. Not a bad read...definitely better than some of the other freebies I've come across.


----------



## DYB

Finished re-reading  and it's as good as I remembered it!

Also finished  which was just ok. The premise is good enough, the prose is pretty good, but the characters are on the stock side. And the big climax is not very exciting.

Am now 25% into  and enjoying it a lot. The movie is one of my favorites, of course.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On my basic Kindle:  This is the latest in the series. Kinda quirky, and you want to pay attention, and you really have to have read the others, but quite enjoyable. 

On my Keyboard Kindle:  I picked this up as a freebie, I believe. I quite enjoy her Kate Shugak mysteries; this is science fiction.

And on my Fire:  Also a freebie. Don't read a lot of romance, but I can enjoy them if it's historical and there's some suspense. . . which this sounds like there is. Good so far.


----------



## balaspa

Have I mentioned how much I loved Blake Crouch's PINES?  It was fantastic.  If you love thrillers, get it, read it.


----------



## NS

I'm reading "Alex". A well written ghost story.


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok I am currently reading
and at work i am listening to


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this  Enjoyed it very much; better actually, than the one before. . . . .

Started this  last evening. It's a sort of fantasy, YA-ish -- by the guy who's writing the James Potter (son of Harry) fanfic that he's giving away free. I like the JP books so well I wanted to give him some money.  Good so far at about 22%.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly

The last book I read was The Primarchs, a collection of sci-fi short stories set in the Warhammer 40,000 universe.

Very grim and dark.

Next book I read shall probably be Belle de Jour: Intimate Adventures of a London Call Girl.

Have watched the series on dvd, but my wife is reading through the book atm and I have to admit it's pretty funny. Certainly head and shoulders above Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

About half way through this and enjoying it very much:


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished this one and enjoyed it as usual. Love Kristan Higgins' books....light, fun and just good stories.


Just started this one. I'm way behind in my Sandra Brown reading....should be a good one.


----------



## Jaasy

I am reading Cruel Justice by M.A. Cowley.  It's a series of which I think I've read 2, 3...


----------



## PaulHall

I gave a try to that ASAT book by Michael Keyth. So far I've read 62 pages and I still can't believe it was written by a Polish person. Anyway, I'll try to review it when I'm done.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished The Ark by Boyd Morrison:



Introduced a new male hero - Tyler Locke - for the first time. Great start to a new series for me. Morrison's style reminds me a lot of Lee Childs with Jack Reacher. Lots of action and interesting characters.

So - I decided to read the next Jack Reacher book in my list: Echo Burning:


----------



## DYB

Finished  It's charming, but Goldman is a little heavy-handed with his personal commentary. I kept wanting him to shut up and tell the story already. But overall, it's excellent.

Started the latest Louise Penny novel  About 20% into it and so far it's good, but it does not take place in the usual village of Three Pines and except for Gamache and Beauvoir (and briefly Annie, but she doesn't really count) we haven't seen any of the other characters. I kind of miss them! We'll see if they make an appearance later on.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just started the second book of the George R.R. Martin's series A Song of Ice and Fire.  I suspect I'll be jumping right into the third when this is done....


----------



## marianneg

Just finished my August KOLL pick, which turned out to be really good "hard" sci-fi:


I'm starting this:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the second in a series and, at 6%, looks to be quite good.

 Enjoying this so far at 61%.

 Started this last night because it was on the Kindle I picked up and I didn't feel like running a sync to get one of the other books. At 7% it shows promise.

 And I'm still plugging away this one, probably around 70%. I never read non-fiction as fast, especially when it's on paper.  I am enjoying it, though.


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK, so I know I'm way behind the power curve, but I've just started:



and it's actually really rather gripping. 
G x


----------



## Jane917

I just finished This is Where I Leave You, which provided some laugh-out-loud moments.



I have started As Always, Julia. Loving it!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Trying to finish "The Japanese have a word for it" before going to Japan next month. It's very interesting but makes me drowsy from learning so much.


----------



## mestrin

I'm reading The Power of the Dog by Don Winslow.
I'm currently on a pretty big Winslow kick. It began with Savages. The The Winter of Frankie Machine, The Dawn Patrol, and Satori. Only Satori was a disappointment, but then again it's the only Winslow novel I've read that's straight historical fiction, and he abandons his usual Souther California/Mexico setting for Southeast Asia. So maybe that's what left me hanging. It wasn't a bad book, just not the surfer noir that Winslow does so well.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm just starting Vince Flynn's book, _Extreme Measures_, which is the 11th Mitch Rapp book.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished "Echo Burning" - a Jack Reacher book by Lee Childs. Have to admit - its his 5th book and not my favorite. The ending was good but contrived.. hard to believe. Wont get into details - but he lost some credibility with me!



Haven't decide what next.. Maybe Snow Child.


----------



## Tracey

I am into the 3rd part of



so far, I am really liking it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished (mostly) SHELL SEEKERS by Rosamunde Pilcher and now reading GUITAR NOTES by Mary Amato.


----------



## dnagirl

On the Kindle App for iPhone: _Yes, Chef_ by Marcus Samuelsson


On the Kindle: _Zombie Fallout_ by Mark Tufo


DTB: _Supreme Conflict_ by Jan Crawford Greenberg


----------



## marianneg

Still working on this one:


But also started this as a lighter read:

Not thrilled with this one, though, and anxious to move on.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one and Charley is a hoot, as usual.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just finished rereading "The Elementals" by Michael McDowell, which sadly isn't available on the Kindle. I have the paperback.

I'm currently reading Portent, by James Herbert. I love being creeped out.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dane by Liliana Hart.  Wonderful!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished GUITAR NOTES, which was a fun and easy read (but not without depth). Then read JELLICOE ROAD by Melina Marchetta -- very transportative. I was completely immersed in the town and in the characters (even if it was a bit confusing at first). Now reading HOPE: A TRAGEDY by Shalom Auslander for book club.


----------



## lvhiggins

A Storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin. Book three of "Song of Ice and Fire." I'm loving this series.


----------



## dimples

The Lucifer Effect; understanding how good people turn evil by Philip Zimbardo. Stanford Prison Experiment, WWII, Iraq. Fascinating, though in a way scary stuff. It really isn't hard for a good person to move to bad actions...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Just finished







which was very good, I read it very quickly, but was an upsetting thing to read. Jaycee Dugard is amazingly optimistic though, and that gave it quite an inspirational ending.

Currently reading









Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

dimples said:


> The Lucifer Effect; understanding how good people turn evil by Philip Zimbardo. Stanford Prison Experiment, WWII, Iraq. Fascinating, though in a way scary stuff. It really isn't hard for a good person to move to bad actions...


Great recommendation. Added it to my wish list. Looks super interesting.

Dawn


----------



## TwoSuns

Though, I'm not very far into it yet.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

TwoSuns said:


> Though, I'm not very far into it yet.


Oh, I really want to read that! I loved TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS, her collection of (formerly anonymous) advice columns.


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished The Snow Child - excellent writing - really puts you right in the Alaskan wilderness and characters were wonderful..


Spoiler



but - I really dislike sad endings.. feeling bummed.. even tho how else could it end??





So - after I put myself in a better mood.. I am going to read The Apostle by Brad Thor:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Picked this up free a bit ago:  Good so far; set in Hawai'i

My borrow for September:  Sort of a cozy, I think. . . .time will tell.

On sale a bit ago and looked intriguing:  So far, it's not an improvement on the original. . . . .


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished my prior book and getting ready to start this one.


----------



## DYB

I finished Louise Penny's latest in Inspector Gamache series,  This one does not take place anywhere near Three Pines and we don't encounter any of the characters from the village...which was a little sad! But I suppose even Three Pines couldn't have that many murders! I liked this new installment, but until the final quarter I didn't love it. Part of the problem is that I just didn't care all that much about the monastery or the monks, and so the mystery and their plight didn't worry me. The only characters we already know are Gamache and Beauvoir, and Beauvoir has always annoyed me. He really goes off the deep end in this one and that's where Penny brought some unfinished business from previous books in, and the book got really good. The ending was heartbreaking. I am anxious to see what happens in the next one, whenever that's released.

I have also finished  Loved this one! Great thriller/mystery with some wonderful characters. I will definitely be checking out Adler-Olsen's other novels in the series. (Actually, I think there might only be 1 other; at least only 1 other that's been translated so far.) I highly recommend this one


----------



## DYB

And it looks like we'll be starting  for our Book Klub here shortly, so that'll be my next read! Stop by and comment ya'll!!


----------



## Jaasy

I'm about two thirds the way through Hostile Witness, a legal thriller. It's a pretty good read.


----------



## Dynamite-Debs

Elizabeth Black said:


> I just finished rereading "The Elementals" by Michael McDowell, which sadly isn't available on the Kindle. I have the paperback.
> 
> I'm currently reading Portent, by James Herbert. I love being creeped out.


Ever since I read, 'Nobody True' I have been totally addicted to James Herbert! 

I'm currently reading, 'Domain' and so far so good but if I had to compare it to, 'Nobody True' or 'Once' it would have to give me something a little more.

I'd love to know what you think of 'Potent' when you finish reading it


----------



## Tony Richards

Just finished _The Woman in Black_ by Susan Hill, after having seen the film. It's beautifully well written and deeply atmospheric, but in terms of plot is pretty much a standard ghost story of the type that M.R. James might have written. That left me feeling rather puzzled, I must admit. Is this the first ghost tale that a lot of the book's fans have ever read, I wonder?


----------



## projectbk

Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Kafka on the Shore


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up:
starting
Damaged Goods 
followed by

and then


----------



## dimples

Released today, so I'm reading


----------



## Atunah

I just started the 2nd in the Chicagoland Vampire series. They are Urban Fantasy. 


I totally loved the first one in that series. Witty and funny characters. I am adding them to my library on checkout list as fast as I can read them. Or as fast they come available. I am reading these in paper form. *gasp  . Too expensive on Kindle. Thankfully they are in trade paper form, so a little larger and easy enough to read. I would prefer my Kindle, but alas. I am as hooked already on this one as I was on the Fever series.


----------



## NS

I'm reading Alexandra Sokoloff "The price". What an amazing book. Recommended.


----------



## MaggieBean

I'm currently reading _The Allegory of Love_ by C.S. Lewis. I'm addicted to his writings these days.


----------



## JFHilborne

I'm reading 'She Can Run' by Melinda Leigh. Almost 30% in and not really my cup of tea. Reads too much like a Mills & Boone for my taste.


----------



## nigel p bird

Just finished Ishmael Toffee:

I loved everything about the novella ‘Ishmael Toffee’.  Was drawn in by the voice and the subject immediately.
Ishmael’s just out of prison.  He’s a killer who suddenly tired of killing.  Whilst watching his back in the cells, he discovered a new freedom in the form of gardening, a new connection with the earth and the way things might be.  He’s hard, poor and covered in tattoos.
His rehabilitation is to be encouraged by work – a job in the garden of a rich, white man in the luxurious settings of a mightily secure house where only the help has colour to their skin.
There’s a snake in the garden, mind.  Family life is not all it should be.  Ishmael knows that what’s happening is wrong, but he also knows that trying to help will get him in to no end of trouble.  It’s a question of whether the old or the new Ishmael is going to show up and I’m not going to tell you how it shapes up.
It’s a fantastic piece of fiction which deals with the injustices of poverty, the inequities of the world, the stark realities of life and death.  The prose is sharp and clinical, yet there’s a heart beating through it all the way along, a hope that warmth and fairness might rise above the setting and the situation no matter how farfetched that seems at times.  It does get tough – gruelling material at which the writer shows his class instead of flinching away.
By year’s end, this book is going to shine out as one of my favourites.  There’s no doubt about it.
Very highly recommended.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started this:  It's a sequel to Season Of The Harvest by early KB member/author Michael Hicks. I anticipate a future sci-fi techno thriller. 

Also nearly finished  Which I picked up much earlier this year when it was on sale for 99¢. It's still only $2.99. Steampunk, but not extreme steampunk. . . .definitely at least partly romance. Not bad.

And queued up when one of those is finished:  This is the latest in Laurie King's Mary Russel/Sherlock Holmes series.


----------



## Tracey

I finished



Loved it. I thought it was a nice change to the end of the world type books that I have read in the past.

Then I started



I have started this before, and put it down because it wasn't really capturing me. I am not sure about it still and will give it a little more to see if it picks up anymore. It is a bit jumpy and doesn't really tell you when it is going to jump back to her childhood and when it is going to jump back to present day.


----------



## lvhiggins

lvhiggins said:


> A Storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin. Book three of "Song of Ice and Fire." I'm loving this series.


I just finished A Storm of Swords . . . the most AWESOME BOOK EVER. I could NOT PUT THIS ONE DOWN! I've already downloaded book # 4, A Feast for Crows.


----------



## Nobylspoon

I'm about half way through Game of Thrones.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished HOPE: A TRAGEDY by Shalom Auslander yesterday and started FINNIKIN OF THE ROCK by Melina Marchetta today.


----------



## KindleGirl

I started this one a couple days ago as my free Prime read this month. Very good so far!


----------



## Cindy416

I recently finished my last ( ) Vince Flynn novel (and the last of the Mitch Rapp ones), and am now reading Nelson DeMille's The Bookcase. 

It's a Kindle single, and I'm nearly finished with it. I'm not sure what will be next. Maybe another J.D. Robb "In Death" book.


----------



## Gerry Skoyles

http://www.amazon.com/Icons-of-England-ebook/dp/B003GFIVPW/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348789656&sr=1-11
This Bill Bryson is making me smile. Mainly because I have'nt been home to the UK in seven years.


----------



## Troy Jackson

_The Secret History of the World_ by Mark Booth


----------



## Devin Smyth Author

BEHIND THE BEAUTIFUL FOREVERS by Katherine Boo. It's a nonfiction account of life in an Indian slum that reads like a novel.


----------



## NogDog

_Dodger_, of course. 



(So far much better than his last book, which was a collaboration, however.)


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished: The Apostle by Brad Thor:



Frankly - I didnt like it as much as his earlier books.. Almost like he was in a hurry to write it - the plots were not complicated and so predictable. I hope his subsequent books are better.

Now I think I want to read something a little lighter.. maybe Scott Westerfeld's Extras (fourth in the Uglies series):


----------



## Cindy416

I started reading _Loyalty in Death_ by J.D. Robb and _The Bible of Unspeakable Truths_ by Greg Gutfeld.


----------



## kaotickitten

right now I am finishing up the Hunger Games series. And Am waiting to see what I will be reading for the quasi. so this is what Is my eye/ear candy cause I am actually listening to this.


----------



## emilyward

The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern. I've heard a lot of mixed reviews. People seem to love it or hate it.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just finished the fourth book in George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series and need a break before I start the fifth. I thought I'd pick up something completely different:


----------



## cheriereich

I just started reading _Ten_ by Gretchen McNeil. I'm hooked so far, and I've only read 2% of it.


----------



## Kwalker

I'm reading



So far, Tris is getting on my nerves.


----------



## John H. Carroll

Currently reading "Song of the Fairy Queen" by Valerie Douglas. http://www.amazon.com/Song-Fairy-Queen-ebook/dp/B004774N2S

It's high fantasy and starts with action right away, which I like. There are a couple of characters I'm not sure I'm going to like, but we'll see how it turns out. Definitely a good start.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Put me in the love camp for HOTEL ON THE CORNER OF BITTER AND SWEET and THE NIGHT CIRCUS!

I'm very curious about TEN, too.


----------



## the quiet one

Conspiracy (The Emperor's Edge Book 4)

Checking in on my friends Amaranthe, Sicarius, Malynado, Books, and Akstyr...


----------



## dnagirl

On Kindle for iPhone:

*In the Shadow of Her Hem (The Jade Owl Legacy #5)* by Edward C. Patterson

On Kindle:

*A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire* by George R.R. Martin

DTB:

*Zombiesque* by Various Authors


----------



## DYB

lvhiggins said:


> I just finished A Storm of Swords . . . the most AWESOME BOOK EVER. I could NOT PUT THIS ONE DOWN! I've already downloaded book # 4, A Feast for Crows.


We're doing a Book Klub discussion on "A Feast for Crows" right now. Come join us!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,69.0.html


----------



## balaspa

I am reading "Sam" by author Iain Rob Wright.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just started Shelley Freydont's debut mystery series--small town, lots of great characters, cute dog, loving it!


----------



## Richard Black

Bubba Ho Tep. It's set in a retirement home, where old Elvis teams up with a black guy who thinks his JFK to kill a mummy. Need I say more? Okay, I'll say more. One of the funniest short stories I've read. The film staring Bruce Campbell is hilarious too.


----------



## mistyd107

Starting 
after I finish up


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I really enjoyed the positivity and inspiration in THE LAST LECTURE, and as an alum of Carnegie Mellon (where Pausch taught and gave the speech that spurred the book) I wish I'd gotten to see him in person.

Sad trivia: the co-author of the book, Jeffrey Zaslow, also a CMU alum, died in a car accident earlier this year while promoting a new book. :/


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok done with mockingjay now on too:


----------



## Brian Dockins

Just finished Perks of Being A Wallflower. Now I'm on to Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series.


----------



## KindleGirl

I started this one a day or so ago. Supposed to be like Stephanie Plum...we'll see. Only a few chapters in and it's ok, but I guess it's supposed to grab you after that.


----------



## LaRita

Reading For the King's Favor by Elizabeth Chadwick.  It was yesterday's KDOD, but I got it sometime ago when it was free.  Forgot about it until reminded by my SO KPW.  I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm about halfway through this one:



And then I read this one:


----------



## Kwalker

I am reading Elle Casey (one of my favorite authors)
War of the Fae book 2


----------



## vikiana

I'm halfway through "The book thief". Althogh it's not an 2012 edition is a very recently published book about the second world war. The war process  is mixed with a personal story of the main character. It reveals what a war can cause to people and how it can destroy lives and homes and not getting them back forever. It's pretty dark and heavy one but  its worth it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this on the weekend:  Quite short but a fun and clever read. If you're not a Doctor Who fan I think you could still enjoy it, you just might miss some of the subtle references. If you are a Doctor Who fan, this book basically explains why Melody/River is in New York in 1938.

Still plugging away on  It's a more intense read. Definitely a good second entry in what is expected to be a trilogy.

Also working on  It seemed like it would be an interesting concept -- flesh out Shakespeare's characters a bit more fully -- but it's not really working for me. I'm about half through. May give it one more shot but may just bail on it.

Plan on soon starting  which is my 'borrow for free' title for October.


----------



## CandyTX

I've read this one a few times, but it's the book club book for yet another of my clubs so I'm reading this one now. Good southern fiction, I should have it memorized by now though 

Gods in Alabama
Author: Joshilyn Jackson


I just finished:
What Doesn't Kill You: A Boarding School Memoir
Author: Simon Wilson


and
A School Year of Caring
Author: Betty Mermelstein


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished FINNIKIN OF THE ROCK by Melina Marchetta (really enjoyed it!) and am now reading EVERY DAY by David Levithan.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Re-reading one from one of my favorite authors...


Also enjoying the classic _Heart of Darkness_ by Conrad, and another fun chick lit read:


----------



## the quiet one

Just finished:

Conspiracy (The Emperor's Edge Book 4)
Loved it. Lindsay manages to weave a lot of very incompatible personalities into a team that works well together, and the characters remain memorable. (I'm waiting for another Sicarius / Maldynado swordfight; the dialog alone would be fun. Well, okay, the _mono_logue during such a fight would be fun.) The fifth book has been added to my To Read list, which is getting far, far too long...

Next up:

Midst Toil and Tribulation (Safehold)
The next book in David Weber's Safehold series. I have no idea how he keeps track of so many characters at once, and continually has them behave in a believable fashion. I find the technology that's in play fascinating, and the political maneuvering and "nudged" development of Charis intriguing. Should be an enjoyable read.


----------



## 13500

Just started The Casual Vacancy for regular reading and The Butcher's Boy for my Halloween read.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about halfway through:



An entertaining look at a two or three period for which the author was employed by Groucho Marx as a secretary and general factotum in the 1970s (updated in the mid-nineties).

Very entertaining. And available for Prime Lending. 

Mike


----------



## balaspa

Just finished Iain Rob Wright's "Sam."  Most enjoyable Halloween read.  Now reading Ian Woodhead's "Dupilicity" which I think may have the creepiest book cover ever.


----------



## Troy Jackson

Currently reading *The Secret History of the World* by Mark Booth. Slogging through it, not because it's boring, but because I have a lot going on nowadays, and this book requires a lot
of deep thinking and an open mind. I would recommend it if you like a book that makes you think things that we traditionally take at face value.


----------



## CandyTX

Getting ready to start a SUPER short story or something I found digging around on my Kindle, don't know anything about it other than it's short and the title sounds kinda scary 
If You Go Into The Woods
by David Gaughran


EDIT: Finished that one (told you it was short LOL) and started
Stay Tuned
Author: Lauren Clark


Just finished for book club on Sunday:
Gods in Alabama
Author: Joshilyn Jackson


----------



## Lyndl

Circle of Sorcerer's by Brian Kittrell - loving it so far ( had me at 7% when he used "bated breath" and not "baited" as so many do. )


----------



## Kwalker

I am bleary eyed yet again today.

Was up last night finishing the 3rd book in Elle Casey's War of the Fae. Now I've moved onto the 4th.


----------



## lvhiggins

Finished Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet. Meh. I've got a six-and-a-half-hour plane ride tomorrow, so I'll be starting George R. R. Martin's A Dance With Dragons.


----------



## DanDillard

Not reading, but listening to the audiobook of Clive Barker's "History of the Devil"... it's a strange critter, like a Monty Python skit about the devil going on trial to gain entrance back into heaven. Not his typical fare, but its fun.
I have a stack of stuff to read for this years Stoker Awards as well... better get on that!


----------



## mistyd107

finished 

starting


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> starting


Let me know how this one is. It's on my list to read.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

After a few weeks away from it, I've resumed reading _The Count of Monte Cristo_, in the complete, unexpurgated version (1300+ pages) in a new (1995) translation that's in a slightly more 'modern' idiom. I got engrossed in the story and read for hours last night. Perhaps spurred on by watching the first half of the 1998 French 6 hour mini-series (with Gerard Depardu in the title role) yesterday.



Mike


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Extras by Scott Westerfeld.. It was ok - I think I enjoyed the first three books in his series more:



Think I am going to read a Phillip Margolin book next: Proof Positive:


----------



## marianneg

I'm currently reading this one:


I have a goal of reading one non-fiction book a month, so this is the one for October. I snagged it a few days ago at $2.99, but the price has gone up since then  Still well worth it, though.


----------



## DYB

Finished  I understand why so people object to this book, but it really only suffers by comparison to the earlier volumes. On its own it's really excellent.

I've started . About 20% into it. So far it's not bad.


----------



## hamerfan

Still only $2.99 for the Kindle edition. I'm halfway done and it's a good one.


----------



## CandyTX

Just finished:
Stay Tuned
Author: Lauren Clark


Already started on:
Hard Lines
Author: Dave Conifer


----------



## janspringer

I'm reading Christine Feehan's Shadow Game. Liking it so far!


----------



## CandyTX

On a roll this weekend... Just finished:
Hard Lines
Author: Dave Conifer


Now reading:
Death's Hand (The Descent Series)
Author: SM Reine


----------



## Jarrah Loh

I'm reading Boneshaker, my first steampunk novel.
It's a great read. I don't like some of the dialogue, and you could probably cut 50 pages, but I love the world and the setting.


----------



## jaspertyler

I just started a reread of The Passage to get ready for the next one


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, this was my "Prime" borrow for October": 

SO Good. . .easily 4*+ . . . . worth purchasing even. Only bad thing is that there are currently no others by this author.  (Someone please share if I'm wrong about that! I'd read 'em if there were.)

Have now moved on to  which is the third in Louise Penny's "Chief Inspector Gamache" series. Similar feel, actually, to _Deadly Nevergreen_ though set on opposite sides of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> Let me know how this one is. It's on my list to read.


should finish thus today I hope and personally I absolutely love it have a very very difficult time putting it down. If yhe weekend had not been a busy one I'd be finished with it.


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish:
after which I'll start

which should be a very fast read so I'll read


----------



## thedavebright

11/22/63 by Stephen King. Not feeling it as much as I thought I would


----------



## hamerfan

thedavebright said:


> 11/22/63 by Stephen King. Not feeling it as much as I thought I would


It took me a second reading of this book to appreciate it. I think the first time around I kept waiting for a monster to appear. 
Now I really like it, the first time, not so much.


----------



## Cardinal

hamerfan said:


> Still only $2.99 for the Kindle edition. I'm halfway done and it's a good one.


Does it have interviews with Julian Lennon, George Harrison, and Ringo?


----------



## Cardinal

Loved, loved, loved:



Currently re-reading my favorite Stephen King:


----------



## KindleGirl

Cardinal said:


> Loved, loved, loved:


Is this a good stand-alone, or must you read the series?


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> should finish thus today I hope and personally I absolutely love it have a very very difficult time putting it down. If yhe weekend had not been a busy one I'd be finished with it.


Great, thanks for letting me know! I always like Sandra's books but usually hesitate because of the price. But if I know it's good then I may go for it!


----------



## Rasi22

I just finished No Easy Day by Mark Owen. It's about the killing of Osama Bin Laden. Very intense read. I enjoyed it quite a bit. I am now reading American Sniper by Chris Kyle. I guess I'm in a special forces kind of phase.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this last night:  which is the third in Louise Penny's "Chief Inspector Gamache" series. Again, a really good book. I'm quite enjoying this series -- will definitely move onto the 4th installment. 4 stars on this one.

Also started, because it was there, . This follows Blood Orchids (The Lei Crime Series) which I'd picked up free and liked well enough that when _Torch Ginger_ had a free day I got it too. I might actually have gotten it first, come to think about it.  Definitely a lighter read, though still a murder mystery.


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> Great, thanks for letting me know! I always like Sandra's books but usually hesitate because of the price. But if I know it's good then I may go for it!


not quite finished yet but I don't think you will regret it.If you read it let me know how you like it!!!!!!


----------



## Cardinal

KindleGirl, you don't need to read the others in the series.  Jaine and Lance have been friends since the first book which might not come across in this one.  They are light, fluffy books but I really like the author's writing style.


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finished this last night:  which is the third in Louise Penny's "Chief Inspector Gamache" series. Again, a really good book. I'm quite enjoying this series -- will definitely move onto the 4th installment. 4 stars on this one.


I love this series by Penny!

I finished  It's pretty good, if not very special. But I got a bunch of the novels in the series as a Kindle daily special, so there's more to read.

Started  So far - I'm not loving it. Part of the problem is I have no idea what the point of this book is because Harwood (I'm 30% in) has so far switched narrators 3 times telling 3 different and seemingly unrelated stories. He probably plans to bring them together towards the end, but all I'm feeling is confusion; also because so far none of the narrators and stories are especially compelling or interesting. The third one is the best so far, but I'm sure most people would have given up by now. I'm not bored enough to stop reading, but I'm not sure I'd recommend it to anyone else, frankly.


----------



## Cindy416

Rasi22 said:


> I just finished No Easy Day by Mark Owen. It's about the killing of Osama Bin Laden. Very intense read. I enjoyed it quite a bit. I am now reading American Sniper by Chris Kyle. I guess I'm in a special forces kind of phase.


I just bought _American Sniper_ last week, but haven't started it yet. I've seen Chris Kyle interviewed several times, and I'm sure his book will be a compelling read. (I also watched "Stars Earn Stripes," a reality show on tv with stars going through some of the training that the special forces do. I knew that Chris Kyle would be one of the participants, so I was eager to watch it.) I have been considering the book by Mark Owen, too. I've had some misgivings about it because of the controversy regarding the release of classified information in the book, but I'm sure I'll read it. I've been in a special ops phase since I read all of Vince Flynn's novels within a 6-week time span this summer. They are full of special ops situations, in case you haven't read them. Now, I'm having to await the release of _The Last Man Standing,_ Flynn's newest Mitch Rapp novel, in mid-November.


----------



## FrankZubek

I was reading Fall of Giants as the price finally dropped 

But then I got distracted and curious about Warehouse 13 


But Fall of Giants is still great but I am not in a hurry to finish it since Follett is stil working on the last of the trilogy and that isn't due until 2014 so I figure there is plenty of time


----------



## KindleGirl

Cardinal said:


> KindleGirl, you don't need to read the others in the series. Jaine and Lance have been friends since the first book which might not come across in this one. They are light, fluffy books but I really like the author's writing style.


Good to know. I read a short story by this author a while back and really enjoyed it and her writing style. Added her books to my list to read, but you know how that goes.....


----------



## Cardinal

KindleGirl said:


> Good to know. I read a short story by this author a while back and really enjoyed it and her writing style. Added her books to my list to read, but you know how that goes.....


If you liked her short story, I think you will enjoy this. I hope you do!


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko

About half way through Cloud Atlas. Watching movie trailer for this one really kicks it into another gear.



Also just finished this crazy little nonfiction book:



it's not really a videogame strategy guide


----------



## KindleGirl

This author came to my kids' school & local library last year to talk about his book and he's also from Indiana, so when this showed up as a bargain book I had to snatch it up. Sounds good and has great reviews as well. I'm not too far into it yet, but it's good and seems to be a fast read.


----------



## 13500

Right now, I am reading The Casual Vacancy, probably like millions of others.


----------



## lvhiggins

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Right now, I am reading The Casual Vacancy, probably like millions of others.


Karen, I'd love to hear back about what you thought of the book. It has received so many bad reviews I've been hesitating to buy it.


----------



## Meka

lvhiggins said:


> Karen, I'd love to hear back about what you thought of the book. It has received so many bad reviews I've been hesitating to buy it.


Me too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hs

Started reading _Throne of Glass_ by Sara Maas. I've seen lots of good reviews about this book, so I have high hopes.


----------



## FrankZubek

Saw a new short story called Cornbread for 99 cents under new Kindle Singles by a newcomer Sean Hammer about a woman who kills her abusive husband
Looks like it rocks so I bought it and will read it this weekend


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I pre-ordered Nelson DeMille's "The Panther" and Pete Townsend's "Who I Am." They both arrived in the mail today. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Currently reading Hugh Howey's Wool. Looking forward to John Grisham's new novel next week and debating about picking up Nelson DeMille's upcoming release.


----------



## Cindy416

Scott Daniel said:


> Currently reading Hugh Howey's Wool. Looking forward to John Grisham's new novel next week and debating about picking up Nelson DeMille's upcoming release.





RJMcDonnell said:


> I pre-ordered Nelson DeMille's "The Panther" and Pete Townsend's "Who I Am." They both arrived in the mail today. Decisions, decisions.


I started reading "The Panther" today. I love Nelson DeMille's novels, and I always look forward to getting the newest one when it comes out.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Cindy - When I read the description, it sounded similar to the Lion. Are there tie-ins between the two novels?


----------



## Cindy416

Scott Daniel said:


> Cindy - When I read the description, it sounded similar to the Lion. Are there tie-ins between the two novels?


There are smiliarities, and I can't imagine that there won't be tie-ins since it involves Middle Eastern terrorists and John Corey and Kate Mayfield. I love all of themJohn Corey books, so this one should be worth the wait.


----------



## anguabell

I spent nearly a month rereading *The Lord of the Rings*, for the first time on Kindle. I haven't realized how much I skipped when I read the printed book, when my tired eyes would just jump over long paragraphs or descriptions. Reading that book on Kindle was nearly a new experience. There were so many details I hadn't noticed before! Still can't stomach all the poetry, though.


As my Halloween read, I recently devoured _*The Unseen*_ by Alexandra Sokoloff. I wouldn't have thought I'd enjoy a book about a poltergeist, but it was smart and funny, well written and well researched.


----------



## bordercollielady

Amekatay said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Me three!


----------



## balaspa

Duplicity by Ian Woodhead.  Interesting take on the body snatcher sci-fi/horror genre.


----------



## carolineluvs2rt

I just read STORMY MONTANA SKY by Debra Holland and WANTED by Karen Michelle Nutt. Both were excellent and I'm off the leave 5 star reviews on Amazon. I love western historicals, which is why I mostly write that genre. These were both excellent. WANTED was a shorter work, but I loved the story. STORMY MONTANA SKY is the third of a series, and I enjoyed seeing characters I loved reappear in this story. If you like western historical romance, give these two a try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still working on  mostly when I pick up my Fire. And have also started  on my PW.


----------



## Darlene Jones

Waiting for Sunrise by William Boyd - intriguing.


----------



## marianneg

Finished this one:


And I didn't consciously look for a Halloween read, but it must have been on my mind because I started this:


----------



## CandyTX

Just finished:
Death's Hand (The Descent Series)
Author: SM Reine


Getting ready to start:
The Plot Against Marlene Dietrich
Author: Henry F. Mazel


----------



## DYB

Finished . It's not bad, but I didn't love it.

Started , which so far (60% in) is as entertaining as the previous installments in the series have been.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Finally finished _The Count of Monte Cristo_. All 1200+ pages of it. Sandwiched in between sessions of reading it, I read two other books.

I found it to be engrossing, but I can only take so much of the story at an one time. I'd read steadily on it for several days, then have to take a break. I really liked this version, a new translation done in 1995. Very easy reading, almost in modern language.

In retrospect, I don't think I've ever read any version of he actual book before, it's been mostly seeing the movies. I discovered that the only filmed version that is very near the book is the 1998 French TV mini-series. I had a bit of trouble getting past Gerard Depardieu as Edmond Dantes, but persevered and really enjoyed the 6 hour series. It needed that length to get more things from the book in.

Mike


----------



## Jaasy

Since the movie just came out, I thought I'd read


----------



## CandyTX

Finished:
The Plot Against Marlene Dietrich
Author: Henry F. Mazel


Starting:
Edgewood (Edgewood Series)
Author: Karen McQuestion


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So yesterday I finished up The 8th Confession (Women's Murder Club). It was as expected -- decent story, not perfect, but generally a good read. 4*

I then decided to look for something a bit shorter before starting into something more meaty. First up, Swan Loch which I picked up free a few days ago. Glad I didn't pay for it. Got past 10% and I was so bored with it -- nothing was happening and it was just dull. So, 1* and 'DNF'. Deleted it and tried again.

Next up: House Guest. Short story -- not my favorite form, but I was looking for something quick between big reads so I was up for it; had picked it up free last month. Ugh. Horrible. Read a few of the 1 star reviews on Amazon; they perfectly describe my reaction. It was just unbelievable and not particularly well written. Not scary at all, just stupidly, disturbingingly creepy. I count it as 2* only because I _did_ finish it, which I only did because it was so short. But that's 20 minutes I won't get back. NOT recommended.

Last try: September Fair (The Murder-By-Month Mysteries). Also one I picked up Free. . .cover said 'cozy mystery' and that's what it is. And it's decently written. I'm at 82% and very interested to learn who killed the Milkfed Mary queen. It's set at the Minnesota State Fair -- Betsy, they mention HIBBING!  -- with a quirky cast of characters. My only quibble is the formatting is such that the font style is fixed, though size can be changed. Fortunately, the style chosen is decently sized by default.

And, for the record, I'm also still working on Torch Ginger (The Lei Crime Series). It's not bad, but not sure I'll go on to the 3rd in the series. This one is very like the first in tone and in what the mystery is; I do like that it's set on Kaua'i since I lived there 3 years and know many of the locations described.


----------



## Meka

Ann in Arlington said:


> So yesterday I finished up The 8th Confession (Women's Murder Club). It was as expected -- decent story, not perfect, but generally a good read. 4*
> 
> I then decided to look for something a bit shorter before starting into something more meaty. First up, Swan Loch which I picked up free a few days ago. Glad I didn't pay for it. Got past 10% and I was so bored with it -- nothing was happening and it was just dull. So, 1* and 'DNF'. Deleted it and tried again.
> 
> Next up: House Guest. Short story -- not my favorite form, but I was looking for something quick between big reads so I was up for it; had picked it up free last month. Ugh. Horrible. Read a few of the 1 star reviews on Amazon; they perfectly describe my reaction. It was just unbelievable and not particularly well written. Not scary at all, just stupidly, disturbingingly creepy. I count it as 2* only because I _did_ finish it, which I only did because it was so short. But that's 20 minutes I won't get back. NOT recommended.
> 
> Last try: September Fair (The Murder-By-Month Mysteries). Also one I picked up Free. . .cover said 'cozy mystery' and that's what it is. And it's decently written. I'm at 82% and very interested to learn who killed the Milkfed Mary queen. It's set at the Minnesota State Fair -- Betsy, they mention HIBBING!  -- with a quirky cast of characters. My only quibble is the formatting is such that the font style is fixed, though size can be changed. Fortunately, the style chosen is decently sized by default.
> 
> And, for the record, I'm also still working on Torch Ginger (The Lei Crime Series). It's not bad, but not sure I'll go on to the 3rd in the series. This one is very like the first in tone and in what the mystery is; I do like that it's set on Kaua'i since I lived there 3 years and know many of the locations described.


I totally agree with you on House Guest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

Just finished _Something Witchy this Way Comes by H. P. Mallory_...

I did not realize, until I visited the authors site, that this was the last book in the series. I have to say I have enjoyed the series tremendously, the first book being my favorite, but I was surprised to learn this was the last one. It felt very unfinished. There were a bunch of new themes and plots introduced that I guess will not be finished. Bummed by that I guess, but still very enjoyable


----------



## Scribejohn

I'm reading The Devil's Star by Jo Nesbo. Pretty good.

Started getting Scandanavian-crime-novel withdrawal symptoms after finishing the Larsson 'Dragon Tattoo' trilogy, so dived in.


----------



## Reeve_Thomas

The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman

I know it's a middle-grade book, and I'm middle-aged.  

What can I say? He hooked me with excellent storytelling. 

Plus, I'll call it research.


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Read the first Wool book last night and it was great  
Will read the rest.
Also, we got a box of the new Arnold Schwarzenegger books at work and I have read the first few chapter and it's actually really interesting. 
Interesting childhood. But the book is huge – like him!


----------



## bordercollielady

Scribejohn said:


> Started getting Scandanavian-crime-novel withdrawal symptoms after finishing the Larsson 'Dragon Tattoo' trilogy, so dived in.


That happened to me too.. I found the Maj Sjowall and Per Wahloo series helped my symptoms!


----------



## Cardinal

I've never read the Twilight books before and after finishing Salem's Lot decided it was time to give them a go.

I've finished Twilight:



and I'm half way thru New Moon:


----------



## Cindy416

Cardinal said:


> I've never read the Twilight books before and after finishing Salem's Lot decided it was time to give them a go.
> 
> I've finished Twilight:
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm half way thru New Moon:


How did you like _'Salem's Lot_? It's one of my favorite books.


----------



## Cardinal

Cindy416 said:


> How did you like _'Salem's Lot_? It's one of my favorite books.


I read Salem's Lot long ago and it is my favorite Stephen King book. I was a little hesitant to read it again, would it be as good as I remembered?

I'm happy to say it is!


----------



## Cindy416

Cardinal said:


> I read Salem's Lot long ago and it is my favorite Stephen King book. I was a little hesitant to read it again, would it be as good as I remembered?
> 
> I'm happy to say it is!


I agree. Although I read it for the first time nearly 10 years ago, I still re-read it (usually around Halloween) every once in awhile. I think the writing is exceptional, and I still get goosebumps when I think about it. (In fact, I can still conjure up the mustiness and the cobwebs in the Marston House basement, and I attribute the sensory effect that the thought has on me entirely to King's vivid descriptions.)


----------



## DYB

Finished  and loved it. This series by Huston just keeps getting better and better. So much so I immediately started on the next (and next to last) installment


----------



## R. M. Reed

_Concrete Savior_ by Yvonne Navarro is the second Brynna Malak book. Brynna is your basic fallen angel/demon who takes mortal human form on Earth to try and redeem herself.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Savior-ebook/dp/B004BA5GR2


----------



## Seth Mueller

This seems like a safe place for my first post. I'm not exactly a noob. I've been lurking for awhile. 

I just finished Berendt's _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_ (for the fourth time). It's my favorite book. The only book I've read more times is Albom's _Fab Five_. I'll admit, I have a collector's mentality, so it took me longer to accept the Kindle. There's something about overstuffed bookshelves that I can't explain.


----------



## Cindy416

Seth Mueller said:


> This seems like a safe place for my first post. I'm not exactly a noob. I've been lurking for awhile.
> 
> I just finished Berendt's _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_ (for the fourth time). It's my favorite book. The only book I've read more times is Albom's _Fab Five_. I'll admit, I have a collector's mentality, so it took me longer to accept the Kindle. There's something about overstuffed bookshelves that I can't explain.


I, too, love _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_. Sure would love to go to Savannah!

I'm reading Nelson DeMille's newest John Corey book, _The Panther,_ as well as _The Passage_, and _Killing Kennedy_.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Enjoying a chick lit classic: 

I'm also in the mood for a new Stephen King read. Any suggestions? (One that's not _tooooo_ creepy.) I recently finished his new one, _11.22.63_ and I loved it!


----------



## pavb2

Just finished Stella by Peter Wyden _In all of Holocaust literature there has never been another book like this: Haunting, deeply personal, as exciting as a spy novel, it is a non-fiction Sophie's Choice. Stella Goldschlag was blond, beautiful, and seductive, but she was also Jewish, and in World War II Germany, that could be fatal. But somehow she was transformed into a tool of the Gestapo, a collaborator in Hitler's "Final Solution". Now one of her childhood friends finds out how, and why. 16 pages of photos._

http://www.amazon.com/Stella-Betrayal-Survival-Hitlers-Germany/dp/0671673610

Now reading The Siege of Krishnapur - J.G. Farrell


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last night. A little more uneven than the first one. . . .some factual errors that bothered me slightly (scuba tanks do NOT have oxygen) and a fair bit of improbable coincidence to keep the plot moving. I probably won't move on with the series. It doesn't seem to be able to decide if it's a romance or a mystery, and I don't much care for the main character. And she didn't seem to grow much over the course of the two books so I've not got a lot of hope for the third.

And started . It was on special a while back -- and I'd been interested since it was published as I'm a fan of Hugh Laurie. Figured it was about time to give it a go.


----------



## 13500

lvhiggins said:


> Karen, I'd love to hear back about what you thought of the book. It has received so many bad reviews I've been hesitating to buy it.


It is good so far, although I must admit, I am going for days at a time without thinking of reading it, so doesn't bode well.


----------



## balaspa

Just started HOME by Scott Nicholson.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Savannah_Page said:


> Enjoying a chick lit classic:
> 
> I'm also in the mood for a new Stephen King read. Any suggestions? (One that's not _tooooo_ creepy.) I recently finished his new one, _11.22.63_ and I loved it!


Haven't read that one in a while, Savannah. I kind of went off the Shopoholic series somewhere around "_...and Sister_." I couldn't even get through _Mini Shopoholic_. Just stop buying stuff, Becky!! I really like Sophie Kinsella but I think I prefer her non-Shopoholic stuff.

I just finished _Matched_ and _Crossed_ by Ally Condie. I enjoyed them both and I'm excited for the third one in November.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Rachel Schurig said:


> Haven't read that one in a while, Savannah. I kind of went off the Shopoholic series somewhere around "_...and Sister_." I couldn't even get through _Mini Shopoholic_. Just stop buying stuff, Becky!! I really like Sophie Kinsella but I think I prefer her non-Shopoholic stuff.
> 
> I just finished _Matched_ and _Crossed_ by Ally Condie. I enjoyed them both and I'm excited for the third one in November.


Even halfway through the _Confessions_ it's a little like, "Becky, just STOP shopping!" LOL But then I think about some of my own characters and I'm like, "Just get OVER him!" haha But Kinsella's style really is contagious and feel-good. Good for inspiration.

I checked out Ally Condie's books recently, actually, and have those on my maybe list. Dystopian flair, right? Normally that's not very much my thing but I'm open to try. You say they were really great?


----------



## DYB

Finished  and decided to just finish off the series with the last installment, .


----------



## NguyenHoang

Have currently read "The wind-up Bird Chronicles" by Haruki Murakami, but not in Kindle edition (paperprint). I can't afford one. They're very expensive in my country. 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-n4_MjCLs9mo/TqBrBX2S0vI/AAAAAAAAAbU/ioBmjvB6-w0/s1600/20090205230030%2521Wind-up_Bird_Chronicle.jpg
I'm from Vietnam, btw .


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I'm giving _The Hunger Games_ a shot.


----------



## Jane917

I have been doing some "light" reading lately.

Finished Whole Latte Cafe


Just started Mariana from the Kindle Lending Library.


----------



## Eliza Baum

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> I'm giving _The Hunger Games_ a shot.


Me, too. I got the ebook/audio whispersync deal, so I'm saving it mostly for the days I work out, or for the drive into work. I haven't devoted much ebook time to it.

I'm also reading , which is wonderful, but I'm reading as slowly as I possibly can to avoid finishing too fast. I've also heard that this (book 2 of series, released Sept 2012) is a cliffhanger, which, admittedly, also makes me hesitant to finish. I don't want to wait till fall 2013 for more!!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Currently this for some chick lit fun:


This given the time of the year:


And I'm going to break open this jewel that I scored in paperback for 2,99€ in the very small English section of the book store:


And still looking for a good Stephen King recommendation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Last try: September Fair (The Murder-By-Month Mysteries). Also one I picked up Free. . .cover said 'cozy mystery' and that's what it is. And it's decently written. I'm at 82% and very interested to learn who killed the Milkfed Mary queen. It's set at the Minnesota State Fair -- Betsy, they mention HIBBING!  -- with a quirky cast of characters. My only quibble is the formatting is such that the font style is fixed, though size can be changed. Fortunately, the style chosen is decently sized by default.


It's lendable--can I borrow it?


Betsy


----------



## Liam Saville

I'm halfway through _Exit Wounds_ by Major General John Cantwell and Greg Bearup


----------



## deckard

Finished 11/22/63 last week. Enjoyed it very much.

Started this yesterday:
Spillover: Animal Infections and the Next Human Pandemic



Many years ago I read Laurie Garrett's The Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of Balance and this is along the same lines. I enjoyed Garrett's book and found it thought provoking and I am sure Spillover will be the same.

Deckard


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Working my way through . I'm not enjoying it as much as I'd hoped, but it's definitely getting better as I go. I'm currently at around 71%. I'm thinking I just needed to get used to the voice. I kept wanting the MC to be House and, well, he's not really. . . . 

Next up will be . Which is the second in a series by Susan Hill. I really liked the first one. . . . .


----------



## CandyTX

Finished (OMG, so good!):
Edgewood (Edgewood Series)
Author: Karen McQuestion


Started:
The Eradication Dilemma
Author: William Wilkerson


----------



## Sapphire

Hush by Anne Frasier. A haunting book and a well-told story IMO. I wouldn't recommend it to a mother with a newborn son though. I don't know how to paste the link here or I would.
 Here's the link. Thanks to Cindy416 for the instructions.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently re-reading _Lost Horizon_, by James Hilton:



Good read. I read it many years ago after seeing the movie (the 1937 version not the awful one from the seventies).

Mike


----------



## Caledonia

Reunion by Jeff Bennington  


So far so good! 

( can someone tell me how to share the book cover pics like I see others have done)


----------



## Cindy416

Caledonia said:


> Reunion by Jeff Bennington
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> ( can someone tell me how to share the book cover pics like I see others have done)


*Look near the bottom of the page for this: Use our Link-Maker to include Amazon links (pictures or text) in your post!*

Click on it. At the top of the page on the left side, type in the title of the book that you are trying to link. Once you've searched for it, the book titles and covers will show up under there in the left-hand column. Find the book that you want, click on it, and then look in the right-hand column. Choose to make either (or both) a text link or a picture link. Once you've made your selection, the words in the window will be highlighted. Right-click, click on "copy," and then go back to the reply that you're writing. Right-click, choose "paste," and then preview your post by clicking on the "preview" button below your post.


----------



## Cardinal

I finished the Twilight Books: Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn. I've never seen popular highlights over a thousand before. 

I'm now re-reading Out of Sight to get back into Jack Foley's world and then will read Road Dogs.





And I just deleted House Guest from my Kindle Library; thanks Ann and Amekatay for the heads up.


----------



## Cindy416

Cardinal said:


> I finished the Twilight Books: Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn. I've never seen popular highlights over a thousand before.
> 
> I'm now re-reading Out of Sight to get back into Jack Foley's world and then will read Road Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten that _Out of Sight_ was a book before it was a movie. I'd like to get into Jack Foley's world if Clooney is Jack Foley. . Is the trunk of the car scene from the movie in the book? That is one of my all-to,e favorite movie scenes.
> 
> And I just deleted House Guest from my Kindle Library; thanks Ann and Amekatay for the heads up.


----------



## Cardinal

Cindy416 said:


> I had forgotten that Out of Sight was a book before it was a movie. I'd like to get into Jack Foley's world if Clooney is Jack Foley. . Is the trunk of the car scene from the movie in the book? That is one of my all-to,e favorite movie scenes.


I do image Jack Foley as George Clooney. 

The trunk scene is in the book. On the DVD they said it was originally filmed in one shot and at a preview it threw the audience so out of the film that they re-shot the scene.

I think it is great the Michael Keaton played his character from Jackie Brown.


----------



## JFHilborne

Just finished Break No Bones by Kathy Reichs - disappointed with the book. Currently reading A Second Wind by Philippe Pozzo di Borgo.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm in a time travel mood at the moment so I've just finished Connie Willis'


 and which is really just one complete story. Very enjoyable, though very complex sometimes keeping track of characters who use different aliases in different time zones!

I've noticed that her book Doomsday Book (S.F. MASTERWORKS) is now availble for pre-order on Kindle in the UK and I'm tempted to re-read that.

Still in time travel mode I'm now reading my first ever Stephen King book:-


I've read about 37% so far and he's really bringing out a sense of how different the world was back in the late fifties and early sixties. I'm wondering how it will end though - I'm sort of hoping there will be an unexpected twist.


----------



## Seth Mueller

I just finished Half Broke Horses by Jeannette Walls. I enjoyed it, but not as much as The Glass Castle. Half Broke Horses

Last night, I read a new novella called Jersey Turns Left. It was recommended by a friend, mostly because it's set in St. Louis, where I'm originally from. It's an erotic thriller, which I'd usually skip over. The setting made it feel too real for comfort. Disturbing, bizarre, violent, graphic, but I still found myself not able to put it down...not sure what that says about me. Jersey Turns Left

Up Next: Paint it Black by Janet Fitch


----------



## DYB

Finished , the final installment of Charlie Huston's Joe Pitt Casebooks. Good ending. There's room for one more, actually, but I don't think Huston is going to write it. Just as well!

I'm going to finish off "A Song of Ice and Fire," even though our book Klub here is months away. I just want to know what happens!  (And let us all hope the next installment is not 5 years away...)


----------



## DavidFWeisman

Right now I'm reading a copy of The Zen Man I got through Bookrooster.


----------



## VickiT

Shatter (Joseph O'Loughlin) by Michael Robotham:



Opening sentence:

_"It's eleven o'clock in the morning, late September, and outside it's raining so hard that cows are floating down rivers and birds are resting on their bloated bodies."_


----------



## KindleGirl

This came up from the library, so I'm getting ready to start this.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished CLOUD ATLAS, now starting LIFE OF PI. Pretty excited about both movies.


----------



## Caledonia

_Thanks for the help!  I am reading Reunion. Actually Just finished. It was decent althought I find certain aspects of the charecters a little unbelieveable. _


----------



## MartinGibbs

I just finished The Count of Monte Cristo (Robin Buss, unabridged)










... and added review #infinity to the list, but hey. While the length was daunting, it was a very fast read and a very powerful book. One of those classics I just kept putting off until I did some outside reading about it. Wonderful.

Now, if I could only convince my wife to read it


----------



## mlewis78

Now that the Call the Midwife series has finished on PBS, I am reading the first book by Jennifer Worth:



This is a new edition with new cover. It was originally called The Midwife: A Memoir of Birth, Joy, and Hard Times


----------



## ChrisWard

I was reading Ash by James Herbert, which while serviceable enough I've put on hold while I read a book called Covert Dreams by Mike Meyer.  It was recommended by a friend and is really good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

About 70% in . Lots of different PoV's that are moving in the same directions -- due to majorly intersect soon, I think.

Also started the sample of . We're starting a Book Klub here soon and I'm trying to work out if I want to take part. . . . I'm thinking yes, and I'm only at about 5% of the sample.  It's non-fiction, which I don't read that often, but I've enjoyed his various interviews about how he goes about forecasting things like, oh, the election.


----------



## Seth Mueller

That disturbing novella I read over the weekend (Jersey Turns Left) is now free.
I finished Paint It Black by Janet Fitch this morning. I think I'm going to start an advance copy of _Desert Reckoning_ later.


----------



## menette

Just retired. Finally have time to read more. I love the classics even though I dabbble in writing Facebook humor as a hobby. Starting with The Three Musketeers.


----------



## DYB

MartinGibbs said:


> I just finished The Count of Monte Cristo (Robin Buss, unabridged)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and added review #infinity to the list, but hey. While the length was daunting, it was a very fast read and a very powerful book. One of those classics I just kept putting off until I did some outside reading about it. Wonderful.
> 
> Now, if I could only convince my wife to read it


One of my all-time favorite books; I've been reading and re-reading it since I was about 8 years old! And the Buss translation is excellent.


----------



## LaRita

Just started Medicus by Ruth Downie, which I got free some time ago.



About 9% in and I'm not sure about it yet. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## MartinGibbs

menette said:


> Just retired. Finally have time to read more. I love the classics even though I dabbble in writing Facebook humor as a hobby. Starting with The Three Musketeers.


Congrats on your retirement! Now that I read Dumas' Count of Monte Cristo, The Three Muketeers is next... I didn't realize until recently that it was part of a trilogy, the next two being: Twenty Years After and The Vicomte of Bragelonne: Ten Years Later.


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading Black April: The Fall of South Vietnam, 1973-1975.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished Stephen King's _11.22.63_




The first SK novel I've read. It was good, better than I expected somehow and clearly very well researched. My only real quibble was I thought it was a little longer than it needed to be.

I just finished in time for a book I pre-ordered and which appeared with perfect timing on my Kindle this morning - Boyd Morrison's _The Tsunami Countdown_



Originally published in the US as _Rogue Wave_, I believe. I've really enjoyed all the author's other books, so I'm expecting good things from this one too.


----------



## Ann Herrick

I discovered that Katherine, by Anya Seton, is now on Kindle, so I am re-reading that and really enjoying it.


----------



## Cathy21

Ann Herrick said:


> I discovered that Katherine, by Anya Seton, is now on Kindle, so I am re-reading that and really enjoying it.


"Katherine" is one of my all time favourite books. I hadn't thought about it for years. Thanks for the reminder.

I've recently really enjoyed  The Not So Secret Emails of Coco Pinchard by Robert Bryndza.


----------



## DYB

MartinGibbs said:


> Congrats on your retirement! Now that I read Dumas' Count of Monte Cristo, The Three Muketeers is next... I didn't realize until recently that it was part of a trilogy, the next two being: Twenty Years After and The Vicomte of Bragelonne: Ten Years Later.


Love "The Three Musketeers." Just FYI, the last part of the saga is generally divided into 3 volumes because it is so huge: "The Vicomte de Bragelonne," "Louise de la Valliere" and "The Man in the Iron Mask." The first two installments technically are about Athos' son, the Vicomte of the title. The Musketeers reappear in full force in the final volume, which is why often you'll see the first two volumes ignored by people (and book publishers). (So it's "The Three Musketeers," "Twenty Years After," "The Vicomte de Bragelonne," "Louise de la Valliere" and "The Man in the Iron Mask.")


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I'm just about finished with Come Fly With Me, the second book in Addison Fox's contemporary Alaskan Nights Novel series. 
Addison has a great way of pulling you into the characters lives. 
I would recommend both this series and her paranormal Sons Of the Zodiac for those who just love a well crafted story.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've been trying to read _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_, but I have no patience reading about every little detail about what the ocean looks like, what the characters had for supper, etc etc.

Currently reading _The Life and Times of Andrew Jackson_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For a variety of reasons I've decided to read . I don't usually read a lot of non-fiction -- it's often so dry -- but I'm enjoying it so far. O'course, that might be the math geek in me coming out. . . . 

I expect I'll intersperse it with some piece of fiction but I just finished  and haven't picked something else yet. I quite enjoyed this -- it's the 2nd of a series of 5 or 6 so far. It's a British mystery but different than many. . . a little darker -- but not always. Bends some of the usual rules of the genre.


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I finished Nelson DeMille's The Panther a few days ago and posted a review on Amazon. Now, I'm reading Peter Townshend's autobiography, Who I Am. It's an interesting mix of wild times and surprising insecurities from the creative force behind The Who.


----------



## marianneg

I finished The Historian then immediately dived into this one, which I've been looking forward to for a while, since I follow the author's blog:


I finished A Year of Biblical Womanhood tonight (it was really good, warm and funny), and I'm still not sure what I'm going to pick to follow it.


----------



## marianneg

I decided to go for something lighter, so started this:


Now I'm not saying that I did or didn't purchase all of the Mary Downing Hahn books that were on the Kindle Daily Deal last month - and one that was on sale on Halloween - but seeing this one made me feel all nostalgic for the middle grade ghost stories that I used to love.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Picked up  a little while back on a free promo day. It's one of those 'secret societies battle to save the world' type books. Not bad so far -- at 16% at least I'm still curious enough about what happens to keep reading. . . writing isn't bad, though a little detailed and not my favorite style. Still it's a solid 3* so far and has the potential for 4* so I'll keep going.


----------



## RigelsShaper

I'm delving into the Artemis Fowl books. Kind of a weird Die Hard/Harry Potter hybrid, but it's fun stuff.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm interrupting LIFE OF PI to read DAYS OF BLOOD AND STARLIGHT by Laini Taylor. This is how I feel so far: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam Kates

Reading _Ash_ by James Herbert, more out of nostalgia for my teenage years than anything else. In truth, I'm finding it hard going.


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Reading Ringworld by Larry Niven.

Really liking it.
I don't know whether it's just me, but no one mentioned how much humorp is in this book
I was expecting a dead serious sci-fi, but it definitely has shades of Hitchhikers Guide


----------



## bordercollielady

Recently finished Margolin's Proof Positive - I've enjoyed all his books I've read so far including this one:



And I decided to read Robert Parker's first book (Jesse Stone is a very interesting character - I love the movies- so it will be fun to read the rest of these books)



And now - with all the threads about the new movie - I think I will reread:



Not sure which translation this is - but it was free!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Re-reading (well, re-listening to) the Iron Druid series by Kevin Hearne, getting ready for new release on the 27th. Just finished The Dresden Files re-listen to, as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Will shortly be starting  which is my November borrow from KOLL.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished DAYS OF BLOOD AND STARLIGHT (yowza) and am now debating whether to return to LIFE OF PI directly, or keep it on pause in favor of starting FROI OF THE EXILES by Melina Marchetta...


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finally finish up  a wonderful read
and start

followed by rereads of

and


as I now have the kindle editions and then


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading _V is for Vengeance_, by Sue Grafton, 80% through.



I skipped over some chapters from another character's point of view, and after completing the book, I may have to go back and read them.

Mike


----------



## Jarrah Loh

mistyd107 said:


> hoping to finally finish up  a wonderful read
> [/img][/url]


Lonesome Dove is one of my favorite books of all time.
McMurtry is just a master. Somehow he can make a world so brutal and graphic, yet romantic and nostalgic at the same time.
I just love that story so much.


----------



## marianneg

I've finished this one:

and then this one:

and am now mixing it up with something a little more adult:


----------



## cekilgore

I started re-reading the Earth Abides by George Stewart last night.



Eeep wow. Its now 8$ for the kindle version  When I bought it last year it was 1.99.. gotta love the "publisher" pricing increases going on lately.


----------



## LinaG

I just came here to sing the praises of Leslie Thomas, as I've just discovered his Dangerous Davies books. Supurb! I'd get the compliation as it is three books.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Dangerous-Davies-Love-Moonlight/dp/0413695603/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352818329&sr=1-1&keywords=leslie+thomas+dangerous+davies+books

I first found this as a series on Netflix and then went hunting for the books. So well written and amusing. Dangerous is such a wonderful character.

I hope I can encourage one reader to give Dangerous a go!

Lina


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I am reading "Who I Am," an autobiography by Pete Townshend. He delivers an unflattering look at his life as a rock star, and as a composer in an era of radical change. I'm finding the book to be a refreshing change from most rock memoirs.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm going to start listening to this one today while I'm cleaning...I hope it's good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished  A bit of a disappointment, 3* at best. Not sure if the problem was in the original book or the translation, but it was a bit disjointed and just felt rather amateurish. It was my borrow for November.

Have now started  which is the second in a series. But, best as I can tell, this one stands completely alone -- not a sequel to the first one I read, Hidden (A Bone Secrets Novel). I'd borrowed the first and it was good enough that I actually paid for this one. I'm at 20% so far, and this one might be better than the first. 

Still also plugging through  for the Book Klub here. I'm finding it quite interesting. . . the guy is good at taking fairly complex stuff and explaining it in clear language.

I'm also reading  which I think I picked up free or much reduced. It's a retelling of the Iliad, but not exactly -- more backstory on the relationship between Achilles and Patroclus.

Oh, and I'm up to word #56 in . It's a good one to read on when you just have a minute or two. Have learned lots of cool stuff about words -- both ordinary and unusual. 

Finally, it's that time of the year again so I'm doing a re-read of . I usually don't do it so early, but there was a. . . we'll call it 'discussion'. . . at dinner the other night about whether the bird Scrooge sent for the Cratchit's Christmas dinner was a goose or a turkey. (The hubs wants a goose for us this year!  ) So, having the book at hand on my kindle, I looked it up.


----------



## lvhiggins

I just finished a charming small-town mystery, Shelley Freydont's FOUL PLAY AT THE FAIR. Now I'm going all literary for the next book, Tolstoy's Anna Karenina.


----------



## Angela Brown

Currently enjoying Libera Me by Christine Fonseca


It's a wonderful tragedy thus far and has me captivated to see just how badly things will turn out or if there is a sliver of hope for something hopeful. Angels and demons I do enjoy them.


----------



## DYB

A couple of weeks ago finished . This is by far the weakest book in the series. It needed to be about half the length. The Essos chapters are interminable. Daenerys really jumped the shark. The Westeros chapters were mostly ok, with Theon probably getting the best material. Worth a read, but not a strong effort on Martin's part. He should have spent some time editing the book; it's not as if he didn't have the time.

I also just finished  and found it very weak. This was my first Elizabeth George novel and I'm not impressed. Her writing is barely passable, her characters are cartoonish, especially the two lead detectives. I figured out the mystery about half-way through. I'm willing to give her one more try eventually just to see if she improves on further acquaintance.


----------



## carolineluvs2rt

I finished Jodi Thomas' TRUE BLUE and am about to start Loretta Chase's SCANDAL WEARS SATIN. Both are books in a series and both are stand alone. As with most series, though, each is better if you've read the first books in the series. I read every book from each of these authors.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm waiting for Kevin Hearne's new Iron Druid book and Jim Butcher's new Dresden book on Tuesday


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading Leon Uris' Exodus:


----------



## Cindy416

I started _The Killing Floor_, by Lee Child, on Saturday because I wanted to be familiar with the Jack Reacher character before the movie, "Jack Reacher," based on Child's book, _One Shot_, comes out this month. I'll probably read _One Shot_ next.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

I started Giles Kristian's Blood Eye, the first in his Raven series. It's a good coming of age story but I'm just too distracted by work, holidays, life in general to read at my normal pace.


----------



## drenee

Marianna by Susanna Kearsley.  I should have read this one around Halloween.  
About halfway through.  Very good. 
deb


----------



## DYB

Starting  Hopefully it lives up to its reputation! It's a fascinating subject, largely unknown in the West.


----------



## Sapphire

I'm re-reading Waiting For Snow in Havana by Carlos Eire. I first read it a couple years ago and am doing so again now for a book club presentation. It's an amazing story, made far more fascinating by that fact that it is the true life story of one Yale professor.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished FROI OF THE EXILES. For a chance of pace, I read a couple e-stories -- DANGEROUS VOICES by Rae Carson and SWIM by Jennifer Weiner. Now it's back to LIFE OF PI.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished _Archie Meets Nero Wolfe_, a prequel to the well-known series by Rex Stout. Tolerably good. The author had written 6 or 7 continuation novels in the series back in the eighties and nineties, but this is new.



Next up, a novel of murder in a posh NYC hotel, second of a series of 20 or so:



One of the 24 cyber-Monday books I bought.

Mike


----------



## MartinGibbs

Well, I finished The Count of Monte Cristo, and yes, it is worth all the hype. I nearly cried because it was over, even at 1200 pages.

Finishing up Jude the Obscure (it's a re-read for me):

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41T474h6LJL._SS500_.jpg[/IMG]]http://www.amazon.com/dp/0451531337

And then on to Proust starting in 2013. Joined a Goodreads group that will be going through the whole "Remembrance of Things Past."


----------



## Tony Richards

I've just started on _The Mist in the Mirror_, a Victorian-set chiller by Susan Hill. Yep, _The Woman in Black_ Susan Hill.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  and liked it very much. 4*

Then grabbed a short . Also 4* -- quintessential plucky girl detective. 

So next up is the randomly chosen . We'll see how it goes.


----------



## gljones

I'm about to start the George R. R. Martin books and I might still be reading them on the 2014 edition of this thread.  Game of Thrones by itself is 806 pages, and it looks like it's printed in Times New Roman 6.  Or maybe it's time for a new pair of glasses.  Not sure which.


----------



## balaspa

Seeing (and loving) Skyfall, plus the fact that all of the Ian Fleming novels are now available for Kindle has caused me to finally get the original James Bond novels.  I am currently reading "Casino Royale."


----------



## Keith W. Lumley

I just started reading , Atlas shrugged! Good book thus far!


Stay well read!
Keith W. Lumley


----------



## Harley Christensen

I just started *Sudden Death Overtime* by Steve Vernon, a fellow Kindleboards member.



With this NHL lockout, a girl's gotta get her hockey fix somehow!

~Harley


----------



## CandyTX

Just finished:
Doing Max Vinyl (Annie Ogden Mystery)
Author: Frederick Lee Brooke


Just started:
No Such Thing
Author: Judi Coltman


----------



## Savannah_Page

Enjoying this girly read: 

And this for the holidays: 

And just about ready to crack open this lady's hilarious book:


----------



## Bree Roberts

Just downloaded The Argosy, based on an interview of Stephen King I read today, where he states it's his favorite book. Technically, it's a series of short stories with monthly publications, but if it's entertaining enough for Stephen King, then I should be very engrossed! (It's from the late 1800's).


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Just started . I've heard so many good things about it, so I thought I'd give it a go. Takes a while to adjust to the 18th century language and the Japanese and Dutch names, but it's a great read so far.


----------



## Will Hadcroft

I am reading _Doctor Who - The Wheel of Ice _ by Stephen Baxter. If you like the Second Doctor (1966-69 from the black and white days!) as played by Patrick Troughton, mixed with Arthur C Clarke type science-fiction, then you will love this.

Troughton's son David reads the audiobook. I'm told when he reads the Doctor's dialogue, he sounds just like him. I'll be getting that once I've read the book version, I think!


----------



## marianneg

I've skipped a bunch, but I'm currently reading The Hangman's Daughter. It's good, and I like it, but for some reason it's tough going for me.


----------



## Krystal Wade

Well, apparently somewhere along the line I downloaded a free copy of Branded. I've only read about 3% in and noticed the bad editing right away, but I'm trying to give the story a chance.


----------



## Mandykins

I'm currently about halfway through:


----------



## pavb2

Currently reading The Whereabouts of Eneas McNulty by Sebastian Barry.
An enjoyable read a lot seems to happen in very few pages.


----------



## IowaGuy

Reading the rest of WOOL Omnibus right now and almost done.

Amazing read so far and I look forward to the others!



I am also Reading Star Trek Voyager: String Theory 

So far I find that the characters are pretty close to the show and that makes me really happy!


----------



## Linjeakel

gljones said:


> I'm about to start the George R. R. Martin books and I might still be reading them on the 2014 edition of this thread. Game of Thrones by itself is 806 pages, and it looks like it's printed in Times New Roman 6. Or maybe it's time for a new pair of glasses. Not sure which.


Nope, it's time for a _Kindle_ - probably cheaper than a pair of specs and you can keep adjusting the font size as your eyes get worse!


----------



## Harley Christensen

LOL - That's _exactly _ what I did...but now my husband wants to borrow my Kindle all the time so that he can do the same!


----------



## MsBea

I'm about half way through . Enjoying it very much!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harley Christensen said:


> LOL - That's _exactly _ what I did...but now my husband wants to borrow my Kindle all the time so that he can do the same!


So. . . .you get him one of his own.  

On topic, I'm currently reading this:  It's not horrible, it's not great. I'm a bit past 60% and will likely finish it -- even though I know, more or less, how it ends.


----------



## drenee

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .you get him one of his own.


ENABLER ALERT!!


----------



## KindleGirl

Just starting this one. Love Debbie's books so I expect I will enjoy this one also:


----------



## amy_saunders

Currently reading:



Like it so far! I'll probably finish the series.

Just finished:





I'm looking forward to book three in this series!


----------



## CandyTX

Just started:
The Littlest Angel
Author: Heidi Chandler


----------



## balaspa

Just started Ian Woodhead's horror novel The Mirrored Blade.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been working my way through Poul Anderson's _Flandry_ series. I'm now reading the second collection of novels titles _Defender of the Terran Empire_ from Baen books. I had only read one or two in the series before now, and I'm finding them to be enjoyable. I was a bit disappointed that the second of the works in this volume (_The Day for Their Return_) doesn't have the Flandry character in it at all (although he is mentioned), but it does have another recurring series character in an ancillary role. I don't see how this story ties in yet, but I trust it will.

Mike


----------



## Adele Ward

I'm reading The Avenue by Irish author James Lawless and loving it. Started reading it over a coffee in Costa today and couldn't find a good place to stop so read a load of it! It's beautifully written and original, but also dark in the way real life can be. The main character is dominated by his wife, who not only bosses him about, she is also violent. She prefers the company of her best friend Ida and he has started to be intrigued by a woman who dances in her underwear in a lit bedroom window opposite his study window every Tuesday. Is she dancing for him, or the various other people in The Avenue who are noticing? And will his concern for the local children lead to problems. I have a feeling it will. Though dark it's also funny. http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Avenue-ebook/dp/B00AIQUZLU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355094772&sr=8-1


----------



## deckard

40% through The Devil's Star



So far, good.

Deckard


----------



## DYB

Finished . Fascinating book; highly recommended for anyone interested in 20th century history, war history, or WW2 history. Will be starting  to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Adele Ward

I've also got Wolf Hall to start next! About time I read Hilary Mantel.


----------



## loopytwirly

Right now, I'm reading a new published ebook on kindle called Chasing after infinity. It is pretty awesome so far and the scenes are smouldering. I really recommend it, here's an exerpt by the author:
"As quick as a flash, he puts me up against the side of the building. My back hits the wall hard, enough to make my ears ring. His body pushes into mine, trapping me between his hands and the bricks. His breathing is uneven, his light breath stirring my hair. I wait for the eventual kiss, the moment where his lips meet mine hard and rough but he doesn't do anything. A lump is in my throat. "Either kiss me or let me go," I choke out. The same old tug of war is still raging and there's nothing but a storm between us."
Ever since her mother's death, Avena's heart has become steel-tough, hardened&#8230;unbreakable. She refuses to let anything faze her; least of all, the school's most notorious player, Adrian Huntington, with his jade eyes and aloof, sardonic charm that has all the girls swooning in his wake. When she becomes his next target, everything goes up in flames as they find themselves getting caught up in the game they created.
http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-After-Infinity-ebook/dp/B00AL0J2K8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355172786&sr=1-1&keywords=chasing+after+infinity
Any others out there? I want to read more.


----------



## marianneg

You can see what many people are reading in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97750.0.html

_went ahead and merged the threads.  _


----------



## marianneg

Finished 

Started  yesterday and enjoying it very much. I can't believe I'd never picked this one up before.


----------



## Meka

10% into "Naked in Death" by J.D. Robb, so far very good. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started this last night: . It's a shorter work and falls in the series after book 5 .

And the latest Preston & Child arrived on my Kindle today  so I'll probably start that next.


----------



## Maryann Christine

Really good.


----------



## colegrove

Reading "The Mighty Book of Boosh"

http://amzn.to/TOkYwC


----------



## balaspa

Just started Iain Rob Wright's horror/thriller ASBO.  It sounds like just my cup of tea and I cannot wait to really get into it over the holidays.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is my Prime borrow for December:  First person PI type thing. Not always my favorite type of thing but so far it's reasonably well done.

And still plugging along on  Some really interesting observations. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished reading  as my Prime borrow for December. It's described as an 'archaeological mystery' having to do with locating Noah's Ark. Not bad, but not the best of these kind of stories I've read by some way. I found the ending rather lacklustre and the creationist viewpoint that's peddled with an increasing lack of subtlety as the book went on rather got on my nerves. As a confirmed evolutionist, I could suspend my disbelief in terms of Noah's Ark, but


Spoiler



finding the preserved body of Adam (yes THE Adam) nine feet tall and _sans_ umbilicus - denoting he was created rather than born - was more than I could take seriously.



Just starting  and hoping for better things.


----------



## mistyd107

Will read A Dog's Purpose starting tomorrow followed by the sequel A Dog's Journey


----------



## Iren

Currently reading 
*The Portrait of a Lady, 
The Old Curiosity Shop,
The Scarlet Letter,
Vanity Fair,
The Casual Vacancy* (audiobook)
and a couple of detectives by A. Christie.

I love reading muktiple books at the same time


----------



## balaspa

Just started reading Iain Rob Wright's novel ASBO.  A horror/thriller.


----------



## CandyTX

I'm about 40% into The Hangman's Daughter for bookclub. It's a bit draggy... let's move the story, dear author!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished LIFE OF PI last night, and WOW. Despite getting frustrated at parts (for being slow/overwritten) I'm really glad I stuck through it. The ending totally redeemed it for me. And I can't wait to see the movie.

Now it's on to GONE GIRL.


----------



## Meinos Kaen

Hello, there. Meinos Kaen here! New to the boards, thought I'd make the first post in this topic to get used to the place, introduce myself, you know. So, let's see! What's the last book I've read? *checks* ... Shoot. 

Oh, well. The latest book I've read is  by Dave Glenn. I found it by chance, sampled one of the book's chapters on a forum and got intrigued. It *is* a 18+ book, make no mistake, but only for the themes of the book. It's not erotica. There's nothing graphical about this book, even if it is about a man's adventures. The main point of the book is that most of these mis-adventures tend to be surreal and weird, one way or another. It's very entertaining, and be prepared to laugh and also to have some myths about dating crushed in front of your eyes.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Just finished . Liked it!

Up next is .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this: 

'Sokay. 3* Realistic but not particularly satisfying ending for me.

And for something lighter I started


----------



## Maverick

I finished a short mystery story of Sherlock Holmes called "A Scandal in Bohemia".



Currently I'm reading From Here to Eternity by James Jones


----------



## Krista D. Ball

The Unincorporated Man. I'm not that far into it, but it's really gripping thus far.


----------



## drenee

The Unlikely Pilgrimmage of Harold Fry. 
deb


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished A. J. Rees' _The Moon Rock_, and 1922 mystery (free from the Kindle store):



It's about what I expected from a work published in 1922. I was entertained, but somewhat surprised by the abrupt ending.

Now reading Michael Shermer's _The Believing Brain_:



Very interesting. One of the better non-fiction books I've read lately.

Mike


----------



## LauraB

I just started The Mists of Avalon.


----------



## Mandykins

I just started  last night and am really enjoying it.


----------



## marianneg

Finished Jane Eyre, and am now reading  via the KOLL. For some reason, I was thinking it would be more of a memoir, but it's actually a young reader book. But it's kind of cute and funny, so I'm reading it anyway.


----------



## Harley Christensen

I am about three-quarters of the way through *The Black Box* 
and have already chewed my fingernails to the nub!



As always, Connelly knows how to deliver...and so far, 
this latest Harry Bosch installment is no exception!


----------



## the quiet one

Currently reading:

CLUTCH (I Am Just Junco Dot Com)

About halfway through and really enjoying it!


----------



## EmilyG

Great book to read while I am at my in-laws - at least I am not stuck in an underground silo!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  the other day. Definitely the strongest so far of the 4 "Richard Castle" books.

Then, for a palate cleanser, I read  which ties into Doctor Who and features Lady Vastra, her parlourmaid/girlfriend, and Strax the Sontaran. It's not very long but was an enjoyable read.

Then browsed a bit and settled on  which was a book I'd wishlisted a while ago as the story seemed like my kind of thing. I picked it up about a month ago when it went free. Let's just say, I'm glad I didn't pay money for it.  The writing was amateurish (he did this, he did that, they went there, etc. etc.) with usage and grammatical errors. Overall it was written, at best, at a junior high level, though some more advanced vocabulary occasionally popped in. Problem is, the words were often not used quite right. And there were "Point of View" changes in the middle of chapters with no warning. Very confusing. Gave up at around 10% and won't go back to it.

So I decided to go with something I was more sure about:  which is, I believe, the 3rd of the series. I've quite enjoyed the first two and am confident about this one as well, even though I'm only about 8% in.


----------



## marianneg

I finished reading A Christmas Carol for a Goodreads group. I had gotten my copy from feedbooks.com, and in the intro they talked about four other Christmas books that Dickens had written. I had to check them out, so I'm now reading The Cricket on the Hearth. I may read the other three, or I may save them for next year if the Dickensian language gets to be too much.


----------



## Sapphire

My total reading for today is a quote from my Thought for the Day calendar:

"Softly,
        ever so gently,
                            He comes!"


----------



## CandyTX

Finished my book club book:
The Hangman's Daughter
Author: Oliver PÃ¶tzsch


Started one I've wanted to read for a while by my fave southern fiction author:
A Grown-Up Kind of Pretty: A Novel
Author: Joshilyn Jackson


----------



## donna callea

I just started "In the Garden of Beasts" by Erik Larson. It's rare for me to read nonfiction, but this one reads like a novel, and it's set in a time period that I find fascinating and frightening-- Nazi Germany.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/B004HFRJM6/ref=sib_dp_kd#reader-link


----------



## EmilyG

Still at my in-laws. At least I am getting a lot of reading done.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished GONE GIRL (wow, what a mind frak) and now onto TRANSPARENT, with a little Nora Roberts on the side.


----------



## EmilyG

Still at my in-laws. Still reading.


----------



## amishromanceauthor

Just finished reading "The Sense of An Ending"



It's amazingly spare and very well written. But whoa, that ending is a doozy.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Finished . Good read. A bit darker than the Good Thief books.

Started . Love Flavia!


----------



## LauraB

amishromanceauthor said:


> Just finished reading "The Sense of An Ending"
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazingly spare and very well written. But whoa, that ending is a doozy.


That is one of my favorite books I read this year. That and  Never Let Me Go .


----------



## EmilyG

Still at my in-laws. Thank goodness for a kindle full of books!


----------



## Ann Herrick

Re-reading Katherine by Anya Seton. Amazing how much I'd forgotten!


----------



## deckard

Started Boy's Life Christmas eve.
 
Really enjoying it,especially since I got it on sale for $.99!

Finished Short Nights of the Shadow Catcher the day before I started Boy's Life. 

It's a biography of Edward Curtis who took under took a personal mission to photograph and document the American Indian culture from late-1890s to 1930s, publishing the works in a 20 volume set. Incredible undertaking and cost him everything he had. Google Edward Curtis and look for his pictures. Odds are you will recognize some of them. Highly recommended for those interested in biographies and Indian culture. I read the hardback book, not the Kindle edition, FWIW.

Deckard


----------



## DYB

ejg said:


> Still at my in-laws. Thank goodness for a kindle full of books!


It's a remarkable book. Very hard, though; emotionally exhausting.


----------



## Mandykins

I'm currently 30% of the way through . Gillian Flynn has become my new favorite author.


----------



## KindleGirl

Got this one for Christmas.


----------



## RJMcDonnell

David Baldacci does a masterful job of having his series protagonists simultaneously handle both a kidnapping and a murder case in First Family. In the process, his PI investigative team of former Secret Service agents reveal more backstory that significantly advances the series subplots.

My only problem came in the climax to the kidnapping plot. Baldacci excelled at avoiding cliche's in their written form, but the action narrative read like a Stephen Cannell script. Bad guys who can "shoot the wings off of a bee" can't hit the broad side of a protagonist with a weapon that would make Wayne LaPierre jealous. Near misses and split-second disaster avoidance abounded.

But, don't let the action cliches keep you from reading this otherwise excellent thriller. I'll be upgrading my interest in this series to pre-release ordering status.


----------



## marianneg

Finished The Cricket on the Hearth (a really sweet story that doesn't get nearly enough credit, if you ask me).

Read  over the last couple of days. Not bad, but part of a pretty predictable series, and a little saccharine to boot. I do keep reading them, but probably wouldn't if I hadn't gotten them all for free.

Now reading .


----------



## the quiet one

Now reading:

Darklandia by T.S. Welti

About 15% through and enjoying it so far.


----------



## LDB

DYB said:


> Starting  Hopefully it lives up to its reputation! It's a fascinating subject, largely unknown in the West.


That looked great until I got to the price. Yikes! Hopefully it will be a daily deal at some point or else I'll go for a used print copy for $4. These ebook pricing decisions are insane at times.


----------



## CandyTX

Finished:
A Grown-Up Kind of Pretty: A Novel
Author: Joshilyn Jackson


Started:
The Publicist
Author: Christina George


----------



## balaspa

Just finished (and loved) Iain Rob Wright's novel ASBO.  Just started Blake Crouch's new one Snow Bound.


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

I'm currently reading _Shadow of Night_. The second book in the _All Souls Trilogy_. I love the first one and I am enjoying this one as well. The third is expected out sometime in 2013.

Jennifer


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

CandyTX said:


> Finished:
> A Grown-Up Kind of Pretty: A Novel
> Author: Joshilyn Jackson


I love Joshilyn Jackson! Maybe I'll use my Amazon gift card for this one.

I just finished Gillian Hamer's The Charter. Great mystery with a historical twist, set in Wales.


----------



## DYB

LDB said:


> That looked great until I got to the price. Yikes! Hopefully it will be a daily deal at some point or else I'll go for a used print copy for $4. These ebook pricing decisions are insane at times.


It used to be cheaper! I wouldn't have paid that much for it either.


----------



## CandyTX

Finished (excellent and takes place a publishing house):
The Publicist
Author: Christina George


Started:
Lessons of Evil
Author: Linda B. Myers


----------



## Christopher Hunter

DL Hughley's "I Want You to Shut the F#ck up"

Really awesome narrative voice. Hope that he writes more books.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Running Blind by Lee Child.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Currently reading *Finale*, the fourth book in *Becca Fitzpatrick's Hush, Hush * series:


----------



## wholesalestunna

Meb Bryant said:


> Running Blind by Lee Child.


Great book... I'm hooked on the Reacher Series but I'm reading them in order amongst other books too. I think I've got the 5th one on my kindle ready to go.

I'm currently wrapping up Michael Connelly's The Reversal. I've really enjoyed the Lincoln Lawyer Series and hopes he decides to keep it up.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I'm reading:


----------



## VickiT

Something that has been on my reading list since 2010: Wet Desert by Gary Hansen:



Good read so far.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Meta Maus by Art Spiegelman


----------



## LauraB

I am about 1/3 the way through  The Testament of Mary and am enjoying it very much.


----------



## LDB

I'm about 20% into an excellent book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> I'm about 20% into an excellent book.


I've long been interested in Boyington and The Black Sheep Squadron, LDB, let me know if the book stays good!

Betsy


----------



## CandyTX

Finished:
Lessons of Evil
Author: Linda B. Myers


Started:
Flying Double
Author: Brent Purvis


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  yesterday. A good read. 4 Star. Will hold off buying the next one a while though -- this was the 3rd and none so far have cost more than $9.99 each. The 4th one is still priced at $12.99. . . . so I'll watch for the price drop. They're good, but not that good, especially when it's not even the _newest_! 

Next up will likely be the newest Preston/Child  but I also plan to read a short story by Deborah Crombie  that features Duncan Kincaid and Gemma James.

Finally, as a change of pace, and because it was on my HD last night, I started  which looks like it'll be kind of spooky.


----------



## balaspa

Progeny by Patrick Greene


----------



## Mandykins

Started  last night and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished TRANSPARENT, still reading LESSONS LEARNED (though my Nora craving passed so who knows if I'll finish it) and just started WILD by Cheryl Strayed.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> just started WILD by Cheryl Strayed.


Haven't read it, just read a few articles about it; it sounds great, though. Enjoy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finally, as a change of pace, and because it was on my HD last night, I started  which looks like it'll be kind of spooky.


Which HD? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> just started WILD by Cheryl Strayed.


Let us know what you think, Kristan. I've almost picked it up a couple of times as my stepson has done part of the Pacific Crest Trail, but then some of the reviews made me think I wouldn't like it.

Betsy


----------



## LadaRay

Have you read Indifferent by Branko Jovanovski? Very good.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

@Betsy & @Steve-
I'm 16% in and already loving it, but then, a few months ago I discovered, devoured, and ADORED her book TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS, which is a compilation of her formerly anonymous "advice" columns. So I think part of it is that her voice/style/worldview is just totally up my alley.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Kristan Hoffman said:


> @Betsy & @Steve-
> I'm 16% in and already loving it, but then, a few months ago I discovered, devoured, and ADORED her book TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS, which is a compilation of her formerly anonymous "advice" columns. So I think part of it is that her voice/style/worldview is just totally up my alley.


I *loved* Tiny Beautiful Things! It was sooo beautiful. Sigh. Need to reread soon.


----------



## EmilyG

I bought it because it was set in Nice and I worked there once. The setting is beautiful, the writing is beautiful, but I am 50% done and I am not sure what to think of the story yet.


----------



## marianneg

Finished  (and found out it's part of a 6-part series, and it's good, so I'm going to have to read the others before long, darn it!).

Started  last night and am devouring it. I'm almost half way done. Of course, it helps that I'm on vacation until Wednesday!  It's currently marked down to $1.99, so I'd highly recommend picking it up sooner rather than later!


----------



## Savannah_Page

I've just cracked open this lovely gem of a Christmas gift from the hubs. So far so good. 

And I was craving some Patterson so I'm just starting this one: 

To start the new year fresh with my library, I spent a few hours this afternoon cleaning the bookshelf and I found quite a few paperbacks I want to dig into. Hmmm. To help with the research for my next book, I might need to start this one: 

Oh, and this one I just finished: I _highly_ recommend it. Firoozeh is just...well, she has a real way with words. Love her work!


----------



## MannyLBirch

Currently reading Flirt by Laurel K. Hamilton. I've read it before but love it and would love something new but similar to it.


----------

